# knitting tea party 1 january '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 1 January 16

Well  its here  the New Year and a new knitting tea party. My hope is that all of you have all kinds of good things happen to you and yours all through the New Year.

The children have all been home since the day before Christmas  and it has been relatively quiet. Ayden got the newest of the new play stations (think that is what it is  will check with him to make sure) and Avery  who still likes to just play  has quite an assortment of new power rangers plus some power ranger station  and he has spent a lot of time playing with it. But I think it might have been a bit noisy last Tuesday night  it was dark outside but all three boys were outside playing football  burning off some extra energy. They played quite a while by the light of the porch light at Heidis and my place.

I have started on this weeks opening on Wednesday  today  just thought I would throw that in.

Friday we will be going to Phylliss for pork and kraut  a tradition even our parents followed. A good German tradition that is to bring good luck in the New Year. Besides  I love port and kraut  could eat it once a week at least - or maybe a Rueben sandwich once a week  I love corn beef also. Sour kraut is good just by itself piled high on mashed potatoes. I am definitely not a picky eater.

I am feeling sun deprived  it has been many days with not sunlight. A brief showing yesterday morning was all we have had for a good week or so and bobby says the rest of the week will be overcast also. It does nothing for my mood believe me. It just makes me tired. I actually think Seattle had more sunny days during the winter than we do. At least the rain has stopped  the land is really saturated. The field of winter wheat in back of us enjoy it though  it is so green is almost hurts the eyes.

I have never had gnocchi  in fact I am not sure I even know what it is. Google to the rescue  I hope you can buy them already made up  but I have included a recipe for them if you cant.

Cheesy Gnocchi Skillet By Beth M

Total Cost: $6.68
Cost Per Serving: $1.67
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 lb. gnocchi $2.39
1 Tbps olive oil $0.16
2 cloves garlic $0.16
½ lb. frozen chopped greens $1.00
24oz. jar pasta sauce $1.97
2 Tbsp grated Parmesan $0.16
1 cup shredded mozzarella $0.84

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil, then add the gnocchi. Continue to boil for about three minutes, or until the gnocchi begin to float. Once they're all floating, drain the gnocchi in a colander.

2. Mince the two cloves of garlic and add them to a large skillet with the olive oil. Sauté the garlic over medium heat for about one minute, or just until it's soft and fragrant. Once soft, add the drained gnocchi and continue to sauté until the gnocchi gets slightly golden brown and crispy on the outside (don't stir too often or you'll prevent it from browning and crisping).

3. Once the gnocchi is slightly crispy, add the pasta sauce and frozen chopped greens. Stir to combine, then allow to heat through (about 5 minutes).

4. Sprinkle the Parmesan over the skillet, then the shredded mozzarella. Place a lid on the skillet and allow the cheese to heat and melt. Once melted, the gnocchi is ready to serve.

Notes: I garnished with chopped parsley for the photos, but it's not needed to flavor the dish.

www.budgetbytes.com

In reading about gnocchi - http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/03/how-to-make-light-tender-potato-gnocchi.html - an article by DANIEL GRITZER - is the place to go for a great tutorial and some good ideas. The following recipe is his way of making gnocchi.

Light and Tender Potato Gnocchi With Sage-Butter Sauce by DANIEL GRITZER

Light and tender gnocchi require a light and tender touch.

YIELD: Serves 4 as a main course or 6 as a mid-course or appetizer

THIS RECIPE APPEARS IN:
How to Make Light and Tender Potato Gnocchi

We're not going to lie: Potato gnocchi can be a little tricky and require some practice to get right. But if you know a few basic rules, it's really not that hard to make ones that are light and tender, not leaden and gummy. This recipe walks you through those steps, starting with choosing a gnocchi-friendly potato and cooking it the right way; then we leave it up to you whether to add egg yolk or not (yolks make a dough that's easier to work with, but also firmer); and finally we add just enough flour to make a cohesive dough while being careful not to overwork it to the point of gumminess. The result are lovely little gnocchi in a sage-butter sauce that will prove that good gnocchi aren't out of reach.

Why this recipe works:

Baking the potatoes makes them drier than boiling; this in turn requires less flour and produces a lighter result.

Sifting the flour over the riced potatoes gives the most even coverage that is easier to work in evenly.

Making the egg yolk optional allows you to choose between a slightly easier yet firmer dough (with egg yolk) or a slightly more challenging yet lighter dough (without egg yolk).

Cutting with a bench scraper

Note: Egg yolks make a slightly firmer dough that is easier to work with and less likely to fall apart when cooked, but it also covers up the potato's flavor slightly and produces gnocchi that are a little more dense. If you're new to making gnocchi, we recommend starting with egg yolk; if you are more practiced, try omitting the egg yolk for lighter and more potatoey (yet also slightly more challenging to make) gnocchi. In our tests, we've found that flour amounts are roughly the same whether using egg yolks or not.

SPECIAL EQUIPMENT:

Potato ricer or food mill; bench scraper; pastry blender

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds russet potatoes, scrubbed and pierced all over with a fork
3 egg yolks, lightly beaten (optional, see note above)
3/4 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting and as needed, divided
1 stick unsalted butter
Leaves from 1 large sprig fresh sage (about 15 large and small leaves)
Kosher salt
Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, for grating

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 450°F. Set potatoes either on a wire rack set over a baking sheet, a baking sheet lined with a layer of salt, or directly on the oven's racks and cook until completely tender throughout when pierced with a fork, about 45 minutes.

2. Transfer potatoes to a work surface. Using tongs to hold the hot potatoes, slice each in half lengthwise.

3. Using a spoon, scoop potato flesh into a ricer or food mill set with the finest disk. Press potato flesh onto a clean work surface, spreading it into an even layer, and allow steam to escape for a few minutes.

4. Drizzle egg yolks all over, if using.

5. Scoop 1/2 cup of flour into a fine mesh sieve and tap to dust flour all over potatoes.

6. Using a pastry blender or bench scraper, chop down repeatedly all over to cut flour and egg into potato.

7. Using bench scraper, gather up shaggy potato mass and pat into a loose ball. Press ball flat with hands, then fold in half using bench scraper and press down again.

8. Scoop remaining 1/4 cup flour into sieve and dust all over potato dough. Continue to gently fold and press, just until a uniform dough comes together (make sure to simply fold and press down: avoid the smearing motion more commonly used when kneading bread).

9. Dust potato dough all over with flour and gently form into a log.

10. Clean work area well and dust with fresh flour. Using the bench scraper, slice off a roughly 2 inch thick portion of dough at a time and roll into snake about 1/2 inch thick; use a light touch as you roll, trying to use your palms more than your fingers, and dusting as necessary with flour to prevent sticking.

11. Using the bench scraper, cut snake into 1-inch portions, trimming off uneven ends as necessary. Transfer gnocchi to a well-floured area or baking sheet and repeat with remaining dough.

12. Bring a large pot of very well salted water to a boil. Meanwhile, melt butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat until it foams. Add sage and fry until very aromatic and butter begins to lightly brown; remove from heat.

13. Using a bench scraper or slotted spatula to scoop them up, transfer gnocchi to boiling water. Stir once very gently with a spider or slotted spoon to prevent sticking. When the gnocchi begin to float to the surface, wait about 20 seconds, then taste 1; it should be soft yet cooked through, without any raw-flour flavor.

14. Using spider or slotted spoon, scoop gnocchi directly into skillet with sage butter, allowing some of the water clinging to them to come along. Cook gnocchi in sage butter over medium-high heat, tossing very gently and adding a splash of cooking water as needed if the sauce becomes greasy or breaks, until gnocchi are coated in a rich, creamy sauce, about 1 minute.

15. Carefully spoon gnocchi into serving dishes and top with grated Parmesan cheese. Serve right away.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/03/light-tender-potato-gnocchi-recipe.html

Blustery snow today  skiffs crossing the road on the way to dinner. It stopped later but there is still some spots along the road when there are still tiny piles of it. Very cold  no sun  so there wasnt much chance for it to melt.

Pork and kraut for dinner today  hopefully it will bring us all good luck in the New Year.

All this talk of making soap  thought I would throw this idea out  of course you will need to plant some this summer but it will give you something to plan for. They would make nifty Christmas gifts for those of you that want to start early.

Making a Luffa Sponge

This year was a first for many things in the garden. Probably the most dramatic new addition was the luffa gourds.

They got off to a bad start. Soon after sprouting, they disappeared entirely one night. Chipmunks? Alien abduction?

So I planted more. They soon sprouted and whatever got them the first time decided to give them a pass. And they grew and grew, nearly taking over an entire side of the house.

But then, I despaired they would produce luffas. They finally bloomed, and bloomed great, but I couldnt find any fruit. The bumblebees had fits over the blossoms, and I was happy for them, but where were my luffas?

Then one day I saw them. Tiny luffas, but getting bigger every day. Would they have time to get big enough before it got too cold?

Yes! Nine big ol luffa gourds, and a couple of runts. Then came more waiting, waiting for them to begin to yellowthe sign they were ready to peel and begin the conversion into sponges.

Luffas are a real patience-tester. Its December, and most of my luffas are still lovely green specimens. A few, however, have turned color and were ready for their transformation.

I dug in and started to peel. The more brown the skin, the easier it was to peel. The still-green comes off, just not without a fight.

It looked a bit like a very odd ear of corn at one point.

Once all the skin was off, I rinsed the luffa under a sprayer until the water ran more or less clear, and set it in a sunny window to dry.

The seeds came out easier once the gourd was dry, although some seeds came out while it is being washed. The bag of seeds pictured here is from ONE gourd, about a cupful. Looks like I will have enough for my very own luffa revolution.

Stay tuned: Ill be making luffa soap soon!

http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2011/12/making-a-luffa-sponge.html

Making Homemade Luffa Soap

in Crafts,Lye Soaping

The luffa soap is done.

Heres how I did it.

First, I grew some luffa gourds.

And prepared them sponge-style.

You can buy luffas already prepared. Ive never done it so I dont have a recommended seller, but you can do an online search and comparison shop.

Now for the soap part.

I used this recipe for pure olive oil soap. For fragrance, I used 2 oz. litsea essential oil, which is nice and lemony, & 2 oz. lime essential oil.

I spilled another good ounce of the lime all over the floor and myself. I smelled awesome.

The set-up, from left, scale, essential oil, one of the Pringles cans for molds, one of the luffas, olive oil, stick blender, lye, & water.

I put the luffas into the Pringles can molds.

Sliced off the extra with a serrated blade.

Then I poured the lye into the water (according to the amounts specified in the recipe) and let it cool to just warm, not hot.

I added the lye/water mix to the olive oil and blended . . .

. . . until it reached a very light trace. In the pic below, you can just barely see the swirl of the blender I drew through the soap. I wanted a light trace so the soap would pour easily into the voids in the luffa and I knew adding the essential oils would precipitate a thicker trace. Then I blended in the essential oils. It did thicken the soap, but not too much.

I transferred the soap to a pitcher to make it easier to pour into the moldsnot an essential step, but it did help. As I poured in the soap, I periodically thumped the can on the counter to get rid of any air pockets.

This recipe would cover at least three luffas. Here, I made two luffa molds full plus some big chunky bars without luffa in them with an oatmeal container and a tea box as molds.

It took about two days to set up enough to slice. Usually this recipe is a very fast hardener, but it took longer this time, perhaps because of the luffa, perhaps because of the phase of the moon, I dont know. Soap can be contrary sometimes.

I used an electric knife to slice the soap after I tore off the Pringles can.

Its still curing, but its looking good. And smelling very deliciously lemon-lime.

In case you were wondering just what to do with luffa soap, you use it like a scrubby soap bar. Luffa is scrubby, but sort of soft, too, when it gets wetvery skin friendly. Once the soap is used up, you still have the scrubby segment of luffa.

Do you like luffa? How do you use it?

http://littlehouseinthesuburbs.com/2012/01/making-homemade-luffa-soap.html

Now I will expect by midfall this year that everyone will be luffing themselves every day in the shower.

I thought this sounded like a lazy mans (did say that?) way of doing mashed potatoes but it is from budget bytes so it cant be too bad.

Slow Cooker Mashed Potatoes By Beth M

Total Cost: $2.04
Cost Per Serving: $0.34
Serves: 6-8 (about 1 cup each)

Ingredients

3 lbs. russet potatoes $0.60
1.5 cups chicken broth $0.18
2 cloves garlic $0.16
Salt and freshly cracked pepper to taste $0.05
4 oz. cream cheese $0.75
½ cup milk $0.19
1 Tbsp butter $0.11

Instructions

1. Wash and peel the potatoes, then cut them into one-inch cubes. Mince two cloves of garlic. Add the potato cubes, minced garlic, chicken broth, and some freshly cracked pepper to the slow cooker. Stir briefly to distribute the garlic and pepper.

2. Place a lid on the slow cooker and cook on high for four hours or low for eight hours (for the Instant Pot, close the vent, choose the manual setting, and set the cook time to seven minutes. Once finished, use the quick pressure release method until the pressure normalizes).

3. Take the lid off the slow cooker and add the cream cheese, milk, and butter. Stir to combine the ingredients and mash the potatoes. For a smooth mashed potato, use a hand mixer to briefly blend the potatoes until smooth.

4. Taste the potatoes and add salt or pepper if needed.

www.budgetbytes.com

Im not sure about my eating this next recipe although I did say I was not a picky eater  I would no doubt give it a good taste test  I would think purple would taste the same as orange.

Purple Carrot and Ginger Soup

The color of this soup is fantastic. Purple carrots are vastly under-appreciated, but pack the same benefits as regular carrots do and they taste the same too. This thick soup infuses the carrots with the deep flavors of scallions, shallots, and ginger. There is just a smidgen of butter, which can be replaced with oil if you avoid dairy. Add more water if you like a thinner soup.

9 Ingredients

4 large purple carrots, peeled and chopped 
2 teaspoons unsalted butter 
4 scallions, chopped 
2 shallots, chopped 
2-inch piece ginger, minced or grated 
Salt 
Pepper 
Dried coriander 
Warm water or vegetable stock

Directions

1. In a small covered pot, bring carrots and 1 cup water to a boil over medium heat. Boil until cooked through but not entirely mushy, about 5 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, in a pan over medium heat, melt butter. Add scallions, shallot, ginger, and salt and pepper to taste. Cook until shallot begins to soften and turn transparent.

3. Transfer carrots and cooking water and cooked veggies to a food processor. Add coriander to taste and up to 1 cup warm water to reach desired consistency. Process until smooth.

4. Serve garnished with additional scallions and ginger.

http://greatist.com/eat/recipes/purple-carrot-and-ginger-soup

Im throwing this recipe in just for fun and because I love mimosas.

Mimosa Tapioca Pudding by Hannah (BitterSweet)

Ingredients

3 Tablespoons Large Pearl Tapioca
1/2 Cups Unsweetened Non-Dairy Milk
1/2 Cups Champagne*
1/3 Cup Orange Juice
1 Teaspoon Orange Zest
3 Tablespoons Granulated Sugar
1 Tablespoon Arrowroot
1/8 Teaspoon Salt
1/2 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
2 - 3 Mandarin Oranges, Segmented
Fresh Mint Leaves (Optional)

*For a non-alcoholic treat, try substituting either tonic water or plain kombucha.1.

Directions

1. Place the tapioca pearls in a medium bowl and cover with ample warm water; at least 1 cup. Cover and let soak overnight, or at least 8 hours, before proceeding.

2. Drain and rinse the soaked pearls thoroughly.

3. Place them in a small saucepan along with the non-dairy milk, champagne, orange juice, zest, sugar, arrowroot, and salt.

4. Whisk vigorously to break up any clumps of starch that may form before turning on the heat to medium-low. Slowly bring the liquid up to a boil, stirring frequently to prevent it from sticking and burning on the sides or bottom of the pan.

5. Once the mixture is rapidly boiling and significantly thickened, turn off the heat and stir in the vanilla.

6. Divide the hot pudding between 3 - 4 champagne flutes and let cool to room temperature before transferring the glasses into the fridge.

7. Chill thoroughly, at least three hours, and top with mandarin orange segments and fresh mint before serving, if desired.

Makes 3 - 4 Servings

www.BitterSweet.com

Im not wild about hominy but I might be tempted to eat it when fixed this way.

Stewed Pork with Creamed Hominy and Salsa Verde By: Greg Henry

Total time Yield 4-6

Source Adapted from Prune by Gabrielle Hamilton Published December 29, 2015

Start stewed pork the day before you plan to serve it. It is better once it cools and is reheated.

Ingredients

2 cup lightly packed cilantro (leaves and some stems)
4 whole green onions (chopped)
3 clove garlic (peeled and chopped)
2 pound boneless pork butt (cut into 2 ½-inch chunks)
salt and pepper (as needed)
6 tablespoon chili paste (or to taste)
3 cup chicken stock 
2 cup beef stock 
Creamed Hominy (see recipe below)
Salsa Verde (see recipe below)

Directions

1. In the bowl of a food processor fitted with the metal blade pulse cilantro, green onions, and garlic, scraping down sides as needed, until a fine paste is achieved. It should be consistent in texture but not quite a puree. Set aside.

2. In a large bowl season the pork chunks generously with salt and pepper. Set aside.

3. Heat oil in a large cast iron or other heavy-bottomed Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Once the oil is almost smoking, add several pork chunks and brown them well on all sides. Work in batches moving the browned pork to a lined tray as you work, do not crowd the pot.

4. When all the meat is well-browned return it and any accumulated juices to the pot.

5. Add cilantro paste and stir, scraping the bottom as you work until the cilantro paste is fragrant, about 1 minute.

6. Add chili paste and cook, stirring constantly, 1 more minute. Add both stocks to barely cover the meat. Bring to a gentle boil, then lower the heat to a simmer. Cover and cook about 90 minutes. The meat should be very tender, but the chunks should still hold their shape.

7. Bring the stewed pork to room temperature, then chill it overnight in the refrigerator. The next day peel off the thick layer of fat and gently reheat before serving.

8. To serve scoop a good spoonful of warm hominy into shallow bowls. Use the back of the spoon to create a well. Fill the well with a few chunks of stewed pork, letting the juices spill over the sides of the hominy. Finish with a liberal drizzle of salsa verde.

Creamed Hominy with Poblano Peppers By: Greg Henry

Total time Yield 6-8

Source Adapted from Prune by Gabrielle HamiltonPublished December 29, 2015

The creamed hominy may be made several hours ahead and very gently reheated before serving. You may need to add a splash of milk to get the mixture moving during reheating.

Ingredients

8 tablespoon unsalted butter 
1 fresh poblano pepper (stemmed, seeded and small diced)
kosher salt (as needed)
2 (15 oz) cans white hominy (drained and rinsed)
2 cup heavy cream

Directions

1. Melt butter in a medium, slope-sided pan set over low heat.

2. Add diced poblano peppers, season lightly with salt then cook, stirring often, until softened about 8 minutes.

3. Add hominy and cream.

4. Continue to cook uncovered, stirring often until thickened; about 30 minutes.

5. Just before serving ladle half of the hominy mixture into a serving bowl. Use an immersion blender to blend the mixture into a coarse mash. Add the remaining un-mashed hominy to the serving bowl. Stir well to incorporate. Adjust seasoning with salt as needed. Serve warm.

Salsa Verde By: Greg Henry

Total time Yield 4-6

The optional lemon juice makes the sauce zestier, but add it just before serving, as the acid will cause the herbs to discolor.

Ingredients

2 cup lightly packed fresh flat-leaf parsley 
½ cup lightly packed fresh mint leaves 
¼ cup lightly packed fresh tarragon leaves 
2-3 anchovy fillets 
2 clove garlic (peeled and minced)
1 tablespoon chopped capers (rinsed and dried)
½ teaspoon kosher salt (or to taste)
freshly ground black pepper (to taste)
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil (or to taste)
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice (optional)

Directions

1. In the bowl of a food processor fitted with the metal blade, combine parsley, mint, tarragon, anchovies, garlic, capers, about ½ teaspoon salt and a generous grinding of pepper. Pulse briefly to combine.

2. With the motor running, drizzle in about ½ cup olive oil.

3. Process until you achieve the desired consistency.

4. You may use more or less oil to your own taste.

5. Scrape the sauce into a bowl and cover tightly with plastic wrap. Stir in lemon juice just before serving if using.

www.SippitySup.com

Thought it might be fun to have another of fireball Daves receipts.

Bacon, Chili and Garlic Spaghetti

Serves: 1

Ingredients:

3.5 oz (100g) Spaghetti
2 rashers streaky bacon, snipped
1 large clove garlic, finely sliced
1 mild red chili, de-seeded and finely chopped
1 oz (25g) slightly salted butter
1 tbs parsley, finely chopped
freshly ground black pepper

Method:

1. Cook the spaghetti according to instructions on the packet.

2. While the spaghetti is cooking, melt the butter in a small pan over a low heat. Add the garlic and chili and cook or two minutes, add the bacon and continue to cook, stirring frequently, until the garlic is golden.

3. When the spaghetti is cooked, drain thoroughly and add it to the bacon mixture and stir through. Stir in the parsley and a good grinding of black pepper.

FireballDave/ktp

Mexican Chicken Pot Pies in Crescent Bowls

INGREDIENTS

1can (8 oz) Pillsbury® Crescent Recipe Creations® refrigerated seamless dough sheet
2tablespoons butter or margarine
1/4cup chopped onion
1tablespoon all-purpose flour
1/4teaspoon salt
1/8teaspoon pepper
1cup chicken broth
1package (6 oz) refrigerated cooked Southwest-flavor chicken breast strips, coarsely chopped
1can (15 oz) black beans, drained, rinsed
3tablespoons Old El Paso® canned chopped green chiles, drained
1cup Green Giant® Valley Fresh Steamers Niblets® frozen corn
1/2cup shredded Cheddar-Jack with jalapeño peppers cheese blend (2 oz)
1/2cup Old El Paso® Thick n Chunky salsa (any variety)

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 375°F.

2. Place four 6-oz custard cups upside down on cookie sheet with sides. Spray cups with cooking spray.

3. Unroll dough on work surface; press into 12x8-inch rectangle. Cut into 4 squares. Place 1 dough square over each custard cup, stretching to fit bowl.

4. Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. Cool 5 minutes. Remove from custard cups. Place on cooling rack.

5. Meanwhile, in 2-quart saucepan, melt butter over medium heat.

6. Add onion; cook about 2 minutes, stirring occasionally, until tender.

7. Add flour, salt and pepper; stir until well blended.

8. Gradually stir in broth; cook and stir until bubbly and thickened.

9. Stir in chicken, black beans, green chiles and corn. Simmer about 5 minutes or until hot.

10. Spoon about 3/4 cup chicken mixture into each crescent bowl.

11. Top with cheese and salsa.

You can vary the heat in this Mexican-inspired dish when you substitute chopped chipotle chiles for the green chiles.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/mexican-chicken-pot-pies-in-crescent-bowls

Lentil Soup with Sweet Potatoes and Spinach

Ingredients:

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 carrot, diced
1 celery stalk, diced
2 small sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2 inch cubes
1 1/2 cups brown lentils
4 (15 ounce) cans vegetable broth
2 cups water
2 cans (15 ounce) diced tomatoes
2 bay leaves
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon chopped fresh rosemary
Salt and pepper, to taste
2 cups chopped fresh spinach

Directions:

1. In a large pot, heat the olive oil. Add the onion and garlic. Saute until onion is tender and garlic is light brown in color. Add carrot, celery, and sweet potatoes. Cook until vegetables soften, about 5-7 minutes.

2. Stir in the lentils, vegetable broth, and water. Add the diced tomatoes, bay leaves, thyme, and rosemary. Season with salt and pepper and stir. Cook on medium-low heat for about 35-40 minutes or until lentils are cooked.

3. Add the fresh spinach and stir. If necessary, season with salt and pepper. Remove bay leaves and serve warm.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/lentil-soup-with-sweet-potatoes-spinach/

Heart Healthy Chicken Chili

Serves 6

Ingredients

2 lb. ground chicken
1 (28 oz.) can diced tomatoes with juice 
2 (5 1/2 oz.) cans tomato paste 
1 (19 oz.) can red kidney beans, drained and rinsed 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 large cooking onion, chopped 
1 large red pepper, chopped 
1 large green pepper, chopped 
2 stalks celery, chopped (hearts) 
Non-fat cooking spray 
3 tbsp. chili powder 
1/4 tsp. fresh ground pepper 
1/4 cup non-fat chicken broth or water 
Crushed red pepper flakes (optional)

Methods/steps

1. Brown ground chicken in a non-stick skillet and set aside. Drain any fat.

2. Spray a large non-stick Dutch oven or pot with cooking spray and heat to high.

3. Sauté onion 3minutes. Add the red and green peppers, celery and garlic, continue to sauté for another 3 minutes.

4. Add the tomato paste and heat 1 to 2 minutes, stirring continuously.

5. Pour a little chicken broth (1/4 cup) or water into the pan to deglaze it.

6. Mix the ground chicken with the vegetable mixture and add the tomatoes with their juice, beans and chili powder.

7. Simmer uncovered until chili reaches your preferred consistency and then cover and continue cooking for 2 to 3 hours. Add the black pepper and adjust seasonings to taste

http://www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/heart_healthy_chicken_chili.php

Tomatillo Gazpacho

This tomatillo-based gazpacho is gorgeously green with a tart flavor that complements the sweet shrimp and salty olives. Make this meatless by substituting ricotta salata or feta for the shrimp. Serve with: Cheese quesadillas.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
3 clove(s) garlic chopped
1 cucumber(s), English halved lengthwise and seeded
1 avocado halved and pitted
1 pounds tomatillo(s), fresh husks removed, chopped
1 medium pepper(s), green, bell chopped
2 whole pepper(s), jalapeno seeded and chopped
15 ounce(s) broth, chicken, less sodium or vegetable broth
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
12 ounce(s) shrimp, peeled and cooked chopped
1/4 cup(s) olives, green, pitted chopped
2 medium scallion(s) (green onions) sliced

Instructions

1. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a small nonstick skillet over medium heat.

2. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until just beginning to brown, 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from the heat.

3. Coarsely chop half the cucumber and half the avocado and place in a food processor. Add tomatillos, bell pepper, jalapeño to taste and the garlic. Process until smooth. Transfer to a large bowl; stir in broth, sugar and salt.

4. Dice the remaining cucumber and avocado and place in a medium bowl. Add shrimp, olives and scallions.

5. Drizzle with the remaining 1 tablespoon oil; gently toss to combine.

6. Ladle the gazpacho into bowls and top each portion with about 3/4 cup of the shrimp salad.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 328, Fat 19g, Cholesterol 174mg, Sodium 595mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 26g, Fiber 7g, Carbohydrates 17g

TAGS: Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/tomatillo-gazpacho/

How many of you remember Camilla of the Desert? Here is a recipe she shared with us. I did not find Camilla of the desert but I did find Camilla desert mouse  hopefully it is the same person and maybe she will join us once again.

Camillas New England Clam Chowder

Ingredients:

3-4 cans of minced clams..or you can use fresh ..mince them well after cooking and reserve broth for the chowder.
1 bottle of clam juice
1 cup finely chopped celery (cube all veggies around 1/4 inch)
1 cup chopped carrots
1/2 cup chopped onion
2-3 cups of small diced potatoes
1 small clove garlic finely minced
1/2 pound bacon finely chopped
2 cups of small diced potatoes
1-2 cans of Carnation or Pet condensed milk (adjust to taste)
2 large pats of butter
2 tablespoons of dried parsley
grated aged cheddar cheese IF desired.

Method:

1. Place potatoes, carrots and celery in a large dutch oven..cover with water just up to veggie line..add salt and pepper to taste.

2. Bring to a boil then turn down for about 15 minutes on low ..cover

While veggies cook..do next step.

3. in a skillet brown off bacon until crisp, remove, drain ...reserve the bacon fat..remove some if more than a tablespoon.

4. add a drizzle of EVOO and 1 pat of butter in same skillet ...saute onions until a little tender..add garlic and saute about 1 more minute.

5. Add this mixture and bacon into the dutch oven with veggies, minced clams including broth in can..also bottle of clam broth, and parsley...allow to simmer 5 minutes..

6. Add 1 can of milk..and simmer on LOW for another few minutes.

7. This is more of a soup consistency ..I personally do NOT like thick as mud Clam Chowder..but IF you do..you can add 1 tablespoon of flour or cornstarch in other can of milk..only about 1/2 cup and stir it into mixture...I do NOT do this.

8. Serve in a preheated soup tureen or in a soup bowl or soup mug

9. If desired ..I top with about a few tablespoons of grated cheddar cheese.

10. I also serve corn muffins and homemade coleslaw.

Enjoy!

CamillaInTheDesert/ktp

Southwestern Tofu Scramble

Cooking crumbled firm tofu in a skillet approximates the fluffy texture of scrambled eggs in this vegetable-studded, vegetarian main dish. Enjoy it for breakfast, lunch or dinner. Serve with steamed corn tortillas, some extra salsa and black beans.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3 teaspoon oil, canola divided
14 ounce(s) tofu, firm water-packed, rinsed and crumbled
1 1/2 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/2 teaspoon salt divided
1 small zucchini diced
3/4 cup(s) corn, frozen thawed
4 medium scallion(s) (green onions) sliced
1/2 cup(s) cheese, Monterey Jack shredded
1/2 cup(s) salsa 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh chopped

Instructions

1. Heat 1 1/2 teaspoons oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add tofu, chili powder, cumin and 1/4 teaspoon salt and cook, stirring, until the tofu begins to brown, 4 to 6 minutes. Transfer to a bowl.

2. Add the remaining 1 1/2 teaspoons oil to the pan. Add zucchini, corn, scallions and the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt. Cook, stirring, until the vegetables are just tender, about 3 minutes.

3. Return the tofu to the pan and cook, stirring, until heated through, about 2 minutes more. Remove from the heat and stir in cheese until just melted.

4. Top each serving with 2 tablespoons salsa and 1 tablespoon cilantro.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 202, Fat 12g, Cholesterol 13mg, Sodium 501mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 13g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 12g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/southwestern-tofu-scramble

The Un-Composed - i.e., Best Niçoise Salad Daniel Gritzer

Ingredients

For the Vinaigrette:

1 small shallot, minced (about 2 tablespoons)
1 small clove garlic, minced (about 1/2 teaspoon)
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
4 cured anchovy fillets, either oil-packed or fully cleaned and prepped salt-packed ones, minced (about 1 teaspoon)
3 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon water
3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

For the Salad:

3/4 pound small waxy potatoes (about 4 potatoes), such as young Yukon Golds
1/2 medium onion
2 sprigs fresh thyme
4 medium cloves garlic
1/2 cup kosher salt, plus more for seasoning
1 pound string beans, preferably French haricots verts, trimmed
4 large eggs
1/2 pound ripe tomatoes, preferably a small variety or cherry tomatoes, halved, quartered, or cut into wedges (depending on size)
10 anchovy fillets, either oil-packed or fully cleaned and prepped salt-packed ones, cut into 1-inch lengths
1 (250-gram, about 8.5 ounces) can oil-packed bonito tuna, such as Ortiz, drained (optional; see note above)
3/4 cup pitted small black olives, such as Niçoise or Taggiasca, drained
2 tablespoons drained brined capers
20 torn fresh basil leaves
3 ounces (about 4 cups) lettuce greens, such as a good mesclun mix, arugula, mizuna, and/or butter lettuce
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions

For the Vinaigrette:

1. Combine shallot, garlic, mustard, anchovies, vinegar, and water in a large bowl and whisk to combine.

2. Whisking constantly, slowly drizzle in olive oil.

3. Alternatively, place all ingredients in a tightly sealing jar, seal, and shake vigorously until emulsified. 4.

4. Season to taste with salt and pepper.

5. Vinaigrette will keep in the refrigerator for up to 2 weeks.

For the Salad:

1. In a large saucepan, cover potatoes with at least 2 inches of water. Add onion, thyme, and garlic. Stir in 1/2 cup salt until dissolved. Set over medium-high heat and bring just to a simmer. Lower heat to just barely below a simmer and cook until potatoes are easily pierced by a fork, about 40 minutes.

2. Remove from heat and let stand in cooking water until cooled slightly.

3. Drain potatoes. If using right away, allow to cool to room temperature, then crumble and set aside.

4. If making 1 day ahead, store potatoes in the refrigerator, then revive by gently crushing with the bottom of a saucepan and frying in a cast iron skillet (see note below); allow to cool to room temperature, then crumble and set aside.

5. Meanwhile, fill a large saucepan with water and season generously with salt.

6. Fill a large bowl with ice water.

7. Bring saucepan of water to a boil. Working in small batches, cook beans until tender-crisp, about 3 minutes. Transfer to ice bath to chill. Drain beans and pat dry; beans can be refrigerated overnight at this point. Cut beans into 1 1/2-inch lengths and set aside.

8. Add 1 tray of ice cubes to another large bowl and fill with water.

9. Add 1 inch of water to a large pot.

10. Place steamer insert inside, cover, and bring to a boil over high heat.

11. Add eggs to steamer basket, cover, and continue cooking 9 minutes.

12. Immediately place eggs in bowl of ice water and allow to cool for at least 15 minutes before peeling under cool running water.

13. Store in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

14. Cut eggs into quarters lengthwise.

Making the salad:

1. In a large bowl, combine potatoes, green beans, tomatoes, anchovy fillets, tuna (if using), olives, capers, basil, and lettuce greens.

2. Shake or whisk vinaigrette, then drizzle a small amount over ingredients in bowl, tossing gently with clean hands and adding more vinaigrette as needed until everything is lightly coated. Season with salt and pepper.

3. Transfer salad to serving bowls and garnish with eggs.

Notes: If you cook the potatoes ahead and refrigerate them, you can revive them by gently crushing each potato under a heavy pot, then searing them until browned and crispy in spots in a cast iron skillet with very hot olive oil; allow them to cool before mixing into the salad. Tuna is an optional ingredient: The anchovies are more than enough to carry this salad, but feel free to mix the tuna in if you like, or even use it in place of the anchovies (don't add tuna to the vinaigrette, though).

A good Niçoise salad should be made like any good salad: fully dressed and tossed.

Serves 4 to 6

Why It Works: We break with tradition to create a more deeply flavored, elegant Niçoise.

Steamed 9-minute eggs have perfect, just-set yolks that are still moist and creamy.

Cooking the potatoes in heavily salted water with aromatics yields the densest, most deeply flavored flesh, without making them overly salty.

Adding minced anchovy to the dressing gives a subtle anchovy flavor to the entire salad.

Cutting everything into bite-size pieces and tossing them together with the dressing makes the fullest-flavored, easiest-to-eat salad (way better than the more traditional "composed" style of presentation).

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/nicoise-salad-recipe.html

Roasted Squash "Carbonara" Daniel Gritzer Culinary Director

Special equipment:
2 rimmed baking sheets, thin metal spatula

A pasta-inspired vegetable dish.

YIELD:Serves 4 to 6 as a side dish

This sweet roasted squash side dish is topped with all the components of a classic carbonaraegg, crispy pork, grated cheeses, and black pepperbut presented very differently from the famed Roman sauce.

Ingredients

3 1/2 pounds (1.75kg) red-skinned and/or green-skinned kabocha squash, trimmed, seeded, and sliced 3/4 inch thick
6 tablespoons (90mL) extra-virgin olive oil, divided
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
4 ounces (110g) diced pancetta, guanciale, or bacon
4 sprigs fresh thyme (optional)
2 teaspoons (10mL) red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon (15mL) each minced fresh flat-leaf parsley and chives
Yolks from 2 hard-boiled eggs, finely crumbled, whites reserved for another use (like snacking)
Grated Pecorino Romano and/or Parmigiano-Reggiano, for garnish

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 425°F (220°C).

2. In a large bowl, toss sliced squash with 2 tablespoons (30mL) olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

3. Arrange in even layers on 2 rimmed baking sheets and roast until browned and tender, about 45 minutes. Let cool slightly.

4. Meanwhile, in a skillet, combine pork with 1 tablespoon (15mL) olive oil and thyme, if using, and cook over medium heat, stirring, until pork is crisp and fat has rendered, about 7 minutes. Remove from heat and discard thyme.

5. Stir in red wine vinegar, remaining 3 tablespoons (45mL) olive oil, and parsley and chives. Keep vinaigrette warm.

6. Using a thin metal spatula, lift squash from baking sheets. Arrange on a serving platter.

7. Spoon warm vinaigrette on top.

8. Garnish with crumbled egg yolks and grated cheese and grate more fresh black pepper on top. Serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/12/roasted-winter-squash-carbonara-recipe.html

The family has been hosting Alexiss roommate Hannah who is from Australia  cant now remember the capital of Victoria but that is where she lives. She is taking courses in early childhood development. I have really enjoyed her  very personable. She is surprised at the number of no sun days we are having  when her mother talks about how sunny it is in Victoria. I would like to be staying with her family now  they live half an hour from the coast  I could see many days on the sand taking in the rays.

It is really bright out today  but still overcast  I think if the sun really tried it could break through and give us some real sunshine. I am not down in the doldrums but a sunny day would certainly lift my spirits.

Even the boys dont want to go outside. The cold has a damp side to it which makes it go right through you  I can feel it in my bones. I have been hibernating  my breathing was really challenged yesterday  it was cold and windy which is not a good combination for me being out.

Lets finish up with a hodgepodge of recipes I have found.

Pizza is one of my favorite meals  it is usually what Ed and I get when we go to jerseys  they make a very good one. But I have certainly run across a bunch of recipes that are out of the box and this is one of them.

Bar-Style Tarte Flambée - Alsatian Pizza With Fresh Cheese, Onions, and Bacon Daniel Gritzer

A bar-style Alsatian pie

YIELD: Makes about 6 (10-inch) bar-style pies

It looks like a pizza, it cooks like a pizza, but don't make the mistake of actually thinking it's a pizza. Tarte flambée, the Alsatian flatbread topped with fromage blanc (a fresh, tart, spreadable cheese), thinly sliced raw onions and bacon, is as Franco-Germanic in flavor as can be. This method delivers a crisp bar-style tart, cooked on a flour tortilla in a cast iron skillet, then browned under the broiler. It has a thin, cracker-like crust that is irresistible.

Note: If you can't find fromage blanc, a tangy fresh cheese, you can substitute the fromage blanc- and crème fraîche-mixture below with either 1 1/2 cups quark, or 3/4 cup buttermilk blended with 3/4 cup cream cheese.

Special equipment:
Cast iron skillet

Ingredients

1 cup fromage blanc (see note above)
1/2 cup crème fraîche (see note above)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg
Vegetable oil, for skillet
6 (10-inch) flour tortillas
1 medium white or yellow onion, very thinly sliced
1/4 pound sliced bacon, cut crosswise into thin strips

Directions

1. Adjust oven rack to 6 to 8 inches below broiler element and preheat broiler to high.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together fromage blanc and crème fraîche together until thoroughly incorporated. Season with salt and pepper; whisk in nutmeg.

3. Heat 1 teaspoon oil in a large cast iron skillet over high heat until shimmering. Reduce heat to low and wipe out excess oil with a paper towel.

4. Working 1 tortilla at a time, place tortilla in skillet with the rougher textured-side facing down. Spread 1/4 cup fromage blanc mixture over tortilla all the way to the edges.

5. Scatter a small amount of onion on top, all the way to the edge.

6. Scatter small amount of bacon on top, all the way to the edge.

7. Place skillet under broiler and broil until bacon is cooked and tarte flambée is browned in spots, 2 to 4 minutes. Remove from oven.

8. Using a small metal spatula, peek under bottom. If more crispness is desired, place skillet over medium-heat and cook, swirling tarte and peeking occasionally, until desired crispness is achieved.

9. Slide tarte out onto a cutting board. Cut and serve immediately. Wipe out skillet and repeat with remaining tortillas and toppings.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/02/quick-easy-bar-style-tarte-flambee-alsatian-pizza-recipe.html

Greek Chicken Pizza 

Makes: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 can (13.8 oz) Pillsbury® refrigerated classic pizza crust

1 can (8 oz) pizza sauce

1 1/2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (6 oz)

2 cups cubed cooked chicken

1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion

1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese (2 oz)

1/4 cup chopped kalamata olives

1 tablespoon chopped fresh or 1 teaspoon dried oregano leaves

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oven to 425°F. Spray large cookie sheet with cooking spray. Unroll dough on cookie sheet; starting at center, press dough into 13x9-inch rectangle.

2. Spread pizza sauce over dough to within 1/2 inch of edges. Top with remaining ingredients.

3. Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until crust is golden brown and cheese is melted.

4. For even more flavor, use tomato-basil feta cheese in place of plain feta.

5. Chopped or sliced ripe olives can be substituted for the kalamata olives.

1 Serving (1 Serving) Calories 610 (Calories from Fat 210), Total Fat 24g (Saturated Fat 12g, Trans Fat 1/2g), Cholesterol 105mg; Sodium 1410mg Total Carbohydrate 56g (Dietary Fiber 3g Sugars 11g) Protein 44g
http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/greek-chicken-pizza/098d8fdd-a2c8-45bc-a686-0ee60e94f103

Butternut Squash and Pepita Dressing

This rich, crunchy stuffing is the perfect side to the Southwestern turkey. Look for pepitas (shelled pumpkin seeds) at health-food stores and in the Southwestern aisle of gourmet markets. If you can't find them, substitute slivered almonds.

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients

1 pounds bread, sourdough crusts removed, cut into 1/2-inch cubes, (about 10 cups)
1/3 cup(s) pumpkin seeds shelled (pepitas), or slivered almonds
3 teaspoon butter divided
2 tablespoon oil, canola divided
1 large onion(s) chopped
2 stalk(s) celery chopped
1 small squash, butternut peeled, halved, seeded, and diced, (about 1 1/2 pounds)
8 ounce(s) mushrooms, shiitake stemmed, halved and thinly sliced
2 medium apple(s), Granny Smith peeled and chopped
1/2 cup(s) tequila 
1 tablespoon sage, fresh finely chopped
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 250 degrees F. Place bread on a baking sheet and bake, turning once, until dry and toasty but not browned, 10 minutes.

2. Increase oven heat to 375 degrees F. Coat a 9-by-13-inch baking dish with cooking spray.

3. Place pepitas in a small dry skillet over medium-low heat. Toast, stirring occasionally, until lightly brown and fragrant, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl.

4. Heat 2 teaspoons butter and 2 teaspoons oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion, celery and squash; cook, stirring often, until the onion softens, 4 to 5 minutes. Transfer the vegetables to the bowl with the pepitas.

5. Return the pan to medium heat; heat the remaining 1 teaspoon butter and 1 teaspoon of the remaining oil. Add mushrooms and apples; cook, stirring frequently, until softened, about 4 minutes.

6. Stir in tequila. (If the contents flame, cover the skillet immediately and set aside for 15 seconds or until the fire is out.) Continue cooking until most of the liquid has evaporated, about 2 minutes. Transfer to the bowl.

7. Stir the toasted bread cubes, sage, cumin, salt and pepper into the vegetable mixture. Add broth; stir to moisten.

8. Spread into the prepared baking dish and press down without compacting. Drizzle with the remaining 1 tablespoon oil.

9. Cover the dressing with foil and bake for 20 minutes. Uncover and continue baking until firm and lightly browned, about 25 minutes more.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 232, Fat 6g, Cholesterol 3mg, Sodium 449mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 6g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 32g

TAGS: Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/butternut-squash--pepita-dressing

Southwestern Corn and Black Bean Salad

Here's a great make-ahead dinner  and leftovers are welcome for lunch the next day. If you make it ahead, don't add the salt and pepper until just before serving. That way, the salt won't render the vegetables soggy and the pepper won't lose its bite.

Serves: 4

Ingredients

3 ear(s) corn, on the cob large, husked
1/3 cup(s) nuts, pine nuts 
1/4 cup(s) lime juice 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground to taste
30 ounce(s) beans, black rinsed
2 cup(s) cabbage, red, shredded 
1 large tomato(es) diced
1/2 cup(s) onion(s), red minced

Instructions

1. Bring 1 inch of water to a boil in a Dutch oven. Add corn, cover and cook until just tender, about 3 minutes. When cool enough to handle, cut the kernels from the cobs using a sharp knife.

2. Meanwhile, place pine nuts in a small dry skillet over medium-low heat and cook, stirring, until fragrant and lightly browned, 2 to 4 minutes.

3. Whisk lime juice, oil, cilantro, salt and pepper in a large bowl. Add the corn, pine nuts, beans, cabbage, tomato and onion; toss to coat. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 410, Fat 16g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 477mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 16g, Fiber 13g, Carbohydrates 57g TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/southwestern-corn--black-bean-salad/

Crock Pot Hash Brown Casserole

Ingredients

1 - 26 - 32 ounce bag frozen hash browns
1 - 8 oz container sour cream
1 - 10.5 oz can cream of chicken soup
1/4 - cup onion, chopped fine
1 1/2 - cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 - cup butter, melted
salt and pepper, to taste (about 1/4 teaspoon each)

Directions

1. In a large bowl add the hash browns thawed or frozen, sour cream, soup, onion, shredded cheese and melted butter. Mix to combine.

2. Spoon mixture in a 4 quart slow cooker that has been sprayed with nonstick spray.

3. Sprinkle salt and pepper on top cover, and cook on low for 4-5 hours or until done.

4. The casserole should be crispy on the sides and bubbly throughout.

Recipe yields: 8 servings

Very Easy Spaghetti Bolognese Recipe

Ingredients:

450 grams of lean mince
2 tablespoons of Olive oil
1 Large brown onion cubed
250mls of Vegetable or beef stock
Black pepper
Herb salt
2 tsp of Garlic
1 can of tomato and onion relish
Organic Spaghetti
Cheddar cheese
Parmesan cheese

Method:

1. Add about 2 tablespoons of olive oil to the pan,

2. Add2 teaspoons of fresh chopped garlic and the diced onion.

3. Stir until the onions are a golden brown colour.

4. Add the lean mince and cook, stirring continuously, until brown and all the raw areas have disappeared.

5. Pour in approx 250 ml of veggie or beef stock and stir.

6. Add the tin of tomato and onion relish.

7. There should be quite a lot of liquid in the pan now, turn down the heat and simmer for about 10 minutes.

8. Boil your organic spaghetti until al dente and then serve.

9. Sprinkle a little cheddar and Parmesan cheese over your dish and add salt and pepper to taste.

I know  we just finished the holiday season with all the sweet desserts and stuff  but I think I will include a few desserts here also.

Dairy-Free Raspberry Oat Squares - Gluten-Free By Eve Becker

Sweet and satisfying, these squares are packed with whole-grain nutrients from gluten-free oats, as well from whole-grain teff, amaranth and brown rice flours. They can be made with an egg substitute with good results.

MAKES 20 SQUARES

Ingredients

1 cup certified gluten-free rolled oats
¼ cup teff flour
¼ cup amaranth flour
¼ cup brown rice flour
¼ cup tapioca starch/flour
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon xanthan gum
½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter or dairy-free margarine, softened
½ cup packed brown sugar
1 large egg or ½ cup mashed ripe banana or 3 tablespoons unsweetened applesauce mixed with 1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup raspberry preserves
½ cup fresh raspberries, more if desired

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350° F. Line an 8-inch square pan with parchment paper, covering the bottom and sides of the pan.

2. In a medium bowl, use a fork to whisk together oats, teff, amaranth, brown rice flour, tapioca starch, cinnamon, baking soda, salt and xanthan gum. Set aside.

3. Using an electric mixer, beat butter and brown sugar until light and fluffy. Add egg (or egg substitute) and vanilla extract and beat to combine. Gradually add flour mixture and continue mixing. Remove ⅓ cup batter and set aside for topping.

4. Press remaining batter into the bottom of prepared pan.

5. In a bowl, mix together raspberry preserves and fresh raspberries. Spread mixture over batter in pan.

6. Scatter clumps of reserved batter on top of the raspberry layer.

7. Place in preheated oven and bake for 30 to 35 minutes, until topping is lightly browned. Cool completely and cut into squares.

Each square contains 146 calories, 5g total fat, 0g saturated fat, 0g trans fat, 23mg cholesterol, 51mg sodium, 24g carbohydrate, 1g fiber, 1g protein.

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/gluten_free_raspberry_oat_squares

Who uses margarine when they bake cookies  even Heidi uses butter when she makes them from scratch  which I admit is not very often. Good rich dairy butter is what makes cookies outstanding. Anyhow  if you want a healthier way to do it read the following article.

HOW TO BAKE COOKIES WITHOUT MARGARINE AUTHOR: BUSYINBROOKLYN

Ask Us: I hate using margarine - do you have any cookie recipes using oil?

Answer:

I've never met a cookie I didn't like, but being kosher, I've always had a hard time with cookie recipes that call for butter. I like to keep my cookies pareve (so I can eat them any time), but I don't like to use margarine. I once read that margarine is molecularly equivalent to plastic - and I believe it! So what's a kosher cookie-loving gal to do?

Well for one, lets start by understanding what butter contributes to the baking process. Many recipes require the "Creaming Method" where solid fat is creamed with the sugar before adding the other ingredients. This method incorporates the maximum amount of air bubbles into the recipe which causes the product to rise and gives it a lighter, tender crumb. Butter also enhances the flavor of the end product.

Recipes that call for liquid fat (such as oil or melted butter) require the "Muffin Method" where ingredients are mixed together until well combined. Less air is incorporated, resulting in a denser product.

When a pastry recipe is developed, the method of mixing is carefully chosen to result in a lighter or denser product. Therefore, recipes that require solid butter (the creaming method) are not interchangeable with recipes that require oil (the muffin method). So if a recipe calls for solid butter, you can only substitute with another solid fat, such as margarine (no thank you), shortening (I'll pass), or coconut oil (my favorite!). On the other hand, if a recipe calls for melted butter, you may only substitute with another melted fat, such as a neutral flavored oil like canola, or melted coconut oil.

If you're looking for a healthier alternative to butter or margarine, coconut oil is the way to go. It is similar to butter in that it can be used as a solid or melted fat. Since it can be used in recipes using both the creaming and the muffin methods, it is the most ideal healthy kosher substitute for butter in cookie recipes. While coconut oil does have a slight coconut flavor, I have not found it to be noticeable in baked goods. The only downside to using coconut oil is that it can be pricey.

Now that you understand the science behind the baking process, feel free to substitute solid coconut oil for butter in recipes that use the creaming method. If you'd prefer to make recipes that only require the quick and easy muffin method (no mixer needed!), then try out the following recipes that use melted fat:

http://www.joyofkosher.com/2014/05/how-to-bake-cookies-without-margarine

Almond Muffins With Gooey Fig Center

Makes: 12

Ingredients:

1 small lemon, zest of
1 1/2 cup almond meal
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup oat flour (found at health food stores)
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
12 small figs, stemmed
1 small egg
1/4 cup clover honey
1 1/4 cup skim milk
1/8 cup almond (or toasted almond) oil
6 tablespoons sliced almonds

Directions:

1. Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Combine first 9 ingredients in a bowl.

2. Puree figs in a food processor until smooth and scrape into a small 
saucepan.

3. Place over low to medium heat, stirring constantly, until puree gently boils, about 5 to 10 minutes. Let cool, then refrigerate.

4. Whisk egg, honey, milk and oil in a bowl.

5. Incorporate into flour mixture and blend on low with a hand mixer.

6. Line a muffin tin with paper cups; fill each halfway with batter.

7. Add 1 tbsp fig puree to center of each cup, then cover with a small spoonful of batter. Sprinkle almonds on top.

8. Bake until golden brown, 12 to 15 minutes.

Champurrado - Mexican Hot Chocolate and Corn Drink Daniel Gritzer

If you love hot chocolate, or if you love cereal, or even if you love pudding, then you will love this drink.

YIELD: serves 4 to 6

This recipe appears in:
Mexican Atole: The Perfect Winter Drink

Mexican Atole, a hot drink made from corn, comes in a staggering variety of flavors, from sweet to savory, each one more delicious than the next. In this sweet one known as Champurrado, the corn-flavored base, made from masa harina, is enriched with dark chocolate and cinnamon for a warming, aromatic beverage that's perfect for winter.

Note: Exactly how much water and sugar you add will determine the final consistency and sweetness of the drink. This recipe produces a fairly thick, rich drink that is mildly sweet. You can add more water and sugar if you want a thinner, sweeter version.

Ingredients

1/2 cup masa harina para tortillas
3 cups water, plus more as needed (see note above)
1 cup milk
3 1/2 ounces dark chocolate, broken into pieces
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
1 cinnamon stick or 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Kosher salt

Directions

1. In a large saucepan, add masa and set over medium heat.

2. Immediately add water in a slow, thin stream while whisking constantly to avoid lumps.

3. Bring to a simmer and whisk in milk, chocolate, brown sugar, and a generous pinch of salt until chocolate is melted, about 1 minute. Add cinnamon.

4. Return to a simmer and lower heat to low.

5. Continue to simmer gently, whisking constantly, for 5 minutes.

6. Discard cinnamon stick, if using.

7. Thin with additional water, as needed, to create a thick-yet-drinkable hot beverage (the exact consistency is a matter of personal taste, see note above), reheating as necessary.

8. Taste, adding more sugar or salt if desired.

9. Froth with a whisk or immersion blender, then ladle into mugs, and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/02/champurrado-mexican-hot-chocolate-corn-drink-recipe.html

Honey-Carrot Bread

Serves: 18 (9 per pan)

Ingredients

4 cups all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup vegetable shortening
2 cups granulated sugar
2 large eggs
1 orange, grated zest and juice
1 15 oz. can Glory Foods Honey Carrots
1 1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup walnuts, coarsely chopped

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

2. Grease two 9″ x 5″ x 3″ inch glass or nonstick metal loaf pans.

3. Sift the flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt all together and set aside.

4. Cream the shortening and the sugar in a mixer with a paddle until light and fluffy. With the mixer running, add the eggs, one at a time, and continue mixing until combined.

5. Combine the orange zest, juice, honey carrots and the liquid, raisins, and walnuts, and add to the sugar egg mixture.

6. Add the dry ingredients and mix until everything is moistened.

7. Divide the finished dough between the two prepared loaf pans.

8. Lower the oven temperature to 325 and bake for 40-50 minutes. Insert a toothpick or wood skewer into the center of the loaves. When fully baked, the toothpick or wood skewer should come out clean.

9. Remove from the oven and cool. Slice and serve.

HOOGIE GOOGIE CAKE
Printed from COOKS.COM

Ingedients

2 c. hot water
2 c. chopped dates
1 tsp. soda
3 c. flour
1 1/2 c. sugar
2 tsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1 c. oil (salad)
2 eggs
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. chocolate chips
1/2 c. chopped nuts

Directions

1. Oven at 350 degrees.

2. Grease and flour pan 13 x 9 inches.

3. Pour water oven dates and soda then set aside to cool.

4. Put next ingredients in mixing bowl.

5. Pour over cool date mixture, stir well.

6. Pour mix into pan and top with chocolate chips and chopped nuts.

7. Cook 30 to 45 minutes.

And just to finish things up -----

A list of Unusual Things You Can Do With Pepper

Black pepper, just like table salt, has an unexpected list of alternative uses that extend beyond seasoning your meals. In fact, as you're about to find out, there's a lot more to black pepper than meets the eye. Let's take a look:

1. Keep colors bright: After your favorite bright-red top has been worn and washed a couple of times, its color will start to fade. However, pepper can be used to help your fabrics retain their bright color and prevent them from running too. Just add a teaspoon of pepper to the wash load.

2. Keep your plants bug free: Pepper can also be used as a natural pest control in the garden - after all, there's nothing more frustrating than a swarm of bugs nibbling at your plants. To keep bugs at bay, mix black pepper with flour and sprinkle around the soil.

3. It will keep deer away too: While deer may enjoy dining on a freshly budding garden, spraying your plants and bushes with a cayenne pepper and water mixture will have them dine elsewhere.

4. Keep ants out of the kitchen: Though pepper's uses in the garden are bountiful, this powerful ingredient can be used to keep ants away inside the home as well. The ants in your kitchen are actually looking for sugar, so keep them at bay by sprinkling cayenne pepper in spots along the backs of your countertops and on your baseboards.

5. Keep rodents from chewing on cable wires: Keep rodents away from your cable wires by spreading some black pepper on them.

6. Seal a leaking radiator in your car: Buy yourself some time before taking your car to the repair shop. Pour a spice-rack sized container of black pepper into the radiator. This will flow into the split or pinhole, plugging the leak.

7. Stop a minor cut from bleeding: Pepper may be applied to the body too. Prior to doing so, thoroughly rinse the cut and dab the bleeding area with a clean, sterile cloth or paper towel. Then, sprinkle some ground black pepper on the cut and secure it with a bandage. This remedy will only work on small cuts. For deep cuts, with heavy bleeding, seek professional medical attention.

8. Use pepper essential oil to alleviate arthritis pain: To soothe the pain, create your own home-made warming massage by combining the following oils together: 1 drop of almond oil, 2 drops pepper, 1 drop ginger and 2 drops lavender.

9. Use pe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

*Summary December 26 2015.*
Kate has her family shindig so I am doing the posting today. As usual the summary is my work and the rest of the items are from Kate.
And thank you Julie for doing it for me last week.

*Bubba Love* has a friend who is foster parent of a 2 week old who is in hospital- Jackie was to spend Sunday night with him. Have not heard from her since hopefully things are going OK there.

*pearlone* out of hospital for the 5th time. Currently has a blood clot in her leg.

Major widespread flooding in the UK- all our UK members are fine- maybe waterlogged but no flooding affecting them personally.

*tami* has managed to fit her surgery in this year and is back home.

We have also heard that *gramdmapaula* is recovering well from surgery

*Marianne* is back- finally feeling better after the car accident a while ago now. Life remains much the same and as stable as it can with two sick family members.

*Kates* DGD Caitlin is unwell with Slapped Cheek Disease (fifths disease). [gagesmum[/b] DH has a nasty cold- and Melody was feeling snuffly.

*Bulldogs* DH had his kidney stones blasted- still tender and tired last we heard. In fact he needed to go back to ER- 2 stones still not passed, stronger pain relief. Betty has a Urinary Tract Infection as well-the extremes she goes to to show sympathy with family members

*agnescr* has been in bed for the last week with the flu- still recovering.

*Martinas* sister has been staying with her over Christmas but has now returned home- for pre-op Monday and Thursday and surgery Friday.

PHOTOS
1 - *Swedenme* - Star Wars hat
2 - *Lurker* - Surfing at a NZ beach
5 - *Swedenme* - Flooded local stream
7 - *Fan* - Fan in Arrowtown Village/Wool Press store
9 - *Tami* - Family
15 - *Kate * - Anniversary card for Jheiens
17 - *Kate* - Anniversary card for Pearl2diva
17 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
19 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
21 - *Nicho* - Nicho & family
21 - *Gwen* - Masterpieces!
31 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
33 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena
38 - *Gagesmom* - Turquoise hat
39 - *Lurker* - Knit your own Scotland book
40 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
42 - *Mags* - SIL wearing Dr Who scarf
46 - *Nicho* - Happy New Year
49 - *Caren* - Happy New Year
50 - *Gagesmom* - Premmie hats
50 - *Swedenme* - Happy New Year
50 - *Kate* - Happy New Year
50 - *Gagesmom* - Collection of Charity hats
57 - *Gagesmom* - It's snowing!
58 - *Caren* - Countryside pictures
59 - *Lurker* - The guernsey
60 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
62 - *Gwen* - DD in Florida
63 - *Gagesmom* - Hat
63 - *Mags* - Slippers
66 - *Mags* - Slipper
67 - *Lurker* - Progress on the guernsey

RECIPES
2 - *Sam* - Cheesy Ham and Biscuit Pull-Apart Wreath
2 - *Sam* - Cheesy oven baked green bean fries
5 - *Rookie* - Homemade Bisquick (link)
58 - *Bonnie* - Baileys Cheesecake trifle (link)
74- *jheiens*- Hot Fudge Pudding

CRAFTS
15 - *Bonnie* - Free patterns (link)
62 - *Lurker* - KAL for guernsey (link)
65 - *Mags* - Wannabe vans slippers (link)

OTHERS
58 - *Darowil* - Gumtree Australia (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for noting that Margaret- no-one noticed last week that it was me, not you!!!!!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a new start to a new year Sam, Darowil and Kate. I am getting ready to head out to a hockey game for the evening. I am currently working on the tail of the mermaid tail afghan.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy New Year Sam and everyone! My husband's german family has to have pork and kraut too and Hop-n- john(SP) for good luck.
I know what you mean Sam about light deprived. I was at Lowes building center the other day and I just wanted to stand in the light department even though it is artificial light it made me feel better for some reason! I wonder if anyone else feels that way when they go in there.
We sure got spoiled to the warm Winter because it's hard to take the cold now!
I will go on reading for a while and check back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy New Year again!! 

Thanks for the opening, Sam. I think I'll use a couple of those recipes to make up some food for the week. I think soups and salads will be what we'll have.

Thanks for the summaries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Sam, Melbourne is the capital of Victoria- not that far from Cathy though she is not in Melbourne or its suburbs. So even you would not want the weather they have been having. It will have been really hot (though currently you would love it. Not excessivelly hot judging by what Cathy said yesterday. She is close enough to get an idea of what Melbournes weather is doing.)
We live less than 1/2 an hour from the beach but rarely go. In the hot weather you would cook- end up as red as a lobster and rather sore. As well all the sand that gets caught in all the cracks it can find if you so much as even look at the water.
Occasionally I will go in the water and I do enjoy it- until I get out and need to traverse the sand while wet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for noting that Margaret- no-one noticed last week that it was me, not you!!!!!!!!


Kate mentioned it I think didn't she?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I need to lose a couple of kilos I put on over Christmas- just enough to make my trousers uncomfortable. Well I actually need to lose a lot more than those couple of kilos- but those to feel comfortable in my trousers again.
And on that note I will go and eat! Breakfast time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate mentioned it I think didn't she?


Kate did- but all the comments failed to notice that it was not you- I was wondering if people do read, or just skip it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry julie - i should have looked more closely. -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for noting that Margaret- no-one noticed last week that it was me, not you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry julie - i should have looked more closely. -- sam


It's ok Sam- I did not want to be too childish about it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would take a big beach unbrella - sand washes off. i just really enjoy being close to the water and i do enjoy being in the ocean - i always took the girls to the beach when they visited - it was about a three hour drive and the water was always cold. --- sam



darowil said:


> Hi Sam, Melbourne is the capital of Victoria- not that far from Cathy though she is not in Melbourne or its suburbs. So even you would not want the weather they have been having. It will have been really hot (though currently you would love it. Not excessivelly hot judging by what Cathy said yesterday. She is close enough to get an idea of what Melbournes weather is doing.)
> We live less than 1/2 an hour from the beach but rarely go. In the hot weather you would cook- end up as red as a lobster and rather sore. As well all the sand that gets caught in all the cracks it can find if you so much as even look at the water.
> Occasionally I will go in the water and I do enjoy it- until I get out and need to traverse the sand while wet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam just remembered it was time to change . Good thing you are not here then if you are missing the sunshine it been gloomy all day long , headlights were on the cars at 12 noon on the plus side no rain and fairly mild 
I wouldn't let my children be picky eaters when they were little so now they will try most things . Good thing they were good eaters before they realised there was one picky eater in the family me . I never used to be but as I've gotten older I seem to have lost the taste for a lot of foods


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the super start and the summaries!

I have grown luffa sponges, and they are great! When I get to have a garden again, I would definitely grow more--love gourds of all kinds. They work quite well in the bath; I used them on my feet especially.

Black bean chili on the stove today (regular chili recipe but with black beans instead of the red). We should eat more beans, as they are not only delicious but also good for us.

I bought a new mixer yesterday with my Christmas money from my parents. It's a stand mixer but was only $59--have not used it yet but DD and I have plans for it. :mrgreen:

Reading through Julie's workshop on the Guernsey still and I'm finding it very informative! :thumbup: I may order Alice Starmore's book on them but haven't looked on amazon to see how much it is just yet. I'm also trying to figure out how much yarn I might need, so doing a bit of calculating, as I doubt I have enough of any one color at the moment. I will probably use sport weight. Even so, one of my goals again this year is not to buy any more craft supplies if I can avoid it--Lord knows I have plenty of projects to finish without needing more materials. 

Hope everyone's year is off to a good start and brings many blessings. Healing thoughts on the way for all in need as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i would take a big beach unbrella - sand washes off. i just really enjoy being close to the water and i do enjoy being in the ocean - i always took the girls to the beach when they visited - it was about a three hour drive and the water was always cold. --- sam


I love the beach to and being close to the water it calms me gives me a sense of peace . When I was young I used to take a book and row the the little boat we had out to the middle of the lake and stay there all day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the super start and the summaries!
> 
> I have grown luffa sponges, and they are great! When I get to have a garden again, I would definitely grow more--love gourds of all kinds. They work quite well in the bath; I used them on my feet especially.
> 
> ...


That is good! You will need around a kilogram of yarn to hazard a guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate did- but all the comments failed to notice that it was not you- I was wondering if people do read, or just skip it.


But the summary was started for those who can't keep up. So those who have been able to keep up don't need to read it and might well skip it. I'm perfectly happy for people to skip the summary if they don't need to read it (or even want to).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would take a big beach unbrella - sand washes off. i just really enjoy being close to the water and i do enjoy being in the ocean - i always took the girls to the beach when they visited - it was about a three hour drive and the water was always cold. --- sam


Tried an umbrella once- but still burnt from reflected sun and then it got windy and that was the end of the umbrella. 
Sand washes off yes- but you need somewhere to wash it off where you can then dry withjout getting into sand again. ANd not many of our beaches have showers.
I would love a place on the beach so I could see it without having to face sand while wet (or be able to wash it off without the worry of sand again). I do love looking at the beach- just not spedning hours on it. After April I will be able to hop on the tram free for much of the time and it goes to the beach. So I could well do that and walk by the beach and find coffee places that overlook the water. That sounds wonderful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has probably been two weeks or more since we have had sunshine - real sunshine that is - today was the brightest yet but no real clear blue sky type sunshine. i don't know why i gripe - this is northwest ohio during the winter.

i think it is part of aging - i notice my tastes changing - especially when it comes to something sweet - and spicy hot which i used to love. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam just remembered it was time to change . Good thing you are not here then if you are missing the sunshine it been gloomy all day long , headlights were on the cars at 12 noon on the plus side no rain and fairly mild
> I wouldn't let my children be picky eaters when they were little so now they will try most things . Good thing they were good eaters before they realised there was one picky eater in the family me . I never used to be but as I've gotten older I seem to have lost the taste for a lot of foods


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one has to splurge once in a while sorlenna --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the super start and the summaries!
> 
> I have grown luffa sponges, and they are great! When I get to have a garden again, I would definitely grow more--love gourds of all kinds. They work quite well in the bath; I used them on my feet especially.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good! You will need around a kilogram of yarn to hazard a guess.


Thank you--I had come across that figure in my reading. I also looked at some sites with yardage estimates, and that seems about right. The yarn I'd prefer, though, is a bit too pricey for my budget. :thumbdown: I am sure I can find something suitable, however!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun margaret - wish i was close enough to join you. --- sam



darowil said:


> After April I will be able to hop on the tram free for much of the time and it goes to the beach. So I could well do that and walk by the beach and find coffee places that overlook the water. That sounds wonderful.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam for the Tea Party and all ladies involved in the summary. I always read it to make sure I'm up to date with everyone and to remind me of things I may have forgotten. I particularly like the potato gnocchi recipe Sam. Will try that. Also the Caesar salad, minus the tuna. 
I'm with you on the warm weather Sam. Love it and hate winter. 
An easy way to get sand off you is to use a sprinkling of baby or other talcum powder then it brushes off easily without the scratch invests you usually get. This was told to me by a lady on a beach when my boys were little, I tried it and it does work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I took your advice about splurging...so I ordered the yarn I wanted for the Guernsey...it will be my most expensive sweater, certainly, but also my most treasured, I am sure, and it should be with me for a very long time. It's been a long while since I've done something for me.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I took your advice about splurging...so I ordered the yarn I wanted for the Guernsey...it will be my most expensive sweater, certainly, but also my most treasured, I am sure, and it should be with me for a very long time. It's been a long while since I've done something for me.


Good for you!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks once more for the recipes, Sam. So many sound so good. Nicoise salad is one of my very favorites. I made some Chili and cornbread tonight and invited another house mother over to my empty house. It's a bit eerie here with everyone gone. I agree about the grayness, Sam. But today we had sunshine. I hope it gets to you soon!

Sassafras, I'm so sorry about your fall. They sure do catch us unawares and leave us feeling embarrassed. I usually get up much faster than i think I'm able hoping no one has seen me. But it made me remember when my oldest was about 4. We had just come home from Sunday school and church and he fell on the sidewalk and scratched up his knees. He looked up at me and said, "Momma, if God loves us so much, how come He makes the sidewalks so hard?"

I've been working on some mittens for my kids' half sister. They look like Norwegian mittens with the overall pattern, but the front is an owl. They are driving me crazy!!! I can only work on them for short periods of time, and then I need to take long breaks!!!!!
The pattern is for sale on Ravelry; it's called "Owl on Oaks" by Natalia Moreva. I'm doing them with a cream background, dark brown owl, forest green leaves and some tan on the cuffs and part of the acorns. Pray for me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kate did- but all the comments failed to notice that it was not you- I was wondering if people do read, or just skip it.


I read, but rarely comment on the summary. I am thankful to all three of you that can take the time to do this job.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have grown luffa sponges, and they are great! When I get to have a garden again, I would definitely grow more--love gourds of all kinds. They work quite well in the bath; I used them on my feet especially.


That just put a lovely idea for market stall into mind. Will have to investigate grown loufa myself for this though. Did go and get supplies to grow my own tomatoes, just have to set up box and away they will go, got a bag of potting mix that is designed for growing tomatoes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Had a big few days, told you all about lack of sleep in new years eve due to rude across the road neighbours. 

Just getting over that and went to caching event yesterday, had a blast and many a laugh, got stung by a couple of wasps, ice took care of that, did panic a little as by DB is now lethally allergic to these stings, but all ok now. Got home, car running on fumes as got lost getting to event and used more petrol that planned for.

That's okay, shouldn't need it much until next payday.

Was that exhausted that was in bed by 5.30pm and slept until 8.30am this morning when DM brought home furbaby. Cannot leave her here because of bitch from next door (female dog) that likes to escape the yard and not like other dogs. 

Taking it easy today to recover.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

p3 here, now going back to last week to see if I can finish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i feel it is always good to do something nice for yourself at least once a month. i can hardly wait to see the guernsey - i know it will be perfect. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I took your advice about splurging...so I ordered the yarn I wanted for the Guernsey...it will be my most expensive sweater, certainly, but also my most treasured, I am sure, and it should be with me for a very long time. It's been a long while since I've done something for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please show us a picture when you are finished - they are going to be great - i know it. --- sam

i just looked at her patterns - goodness - you are indeed brave. i'm not sure i would try any of her patterns. they are beautiful but a little above my capabilities.



machriste said:


> Thanks once more for the recipes, Sam. So many sound so good. Nicoise salad is one of my very favorites. I made some Chili and cornbread tonight and invited another house mother over to my empty house. It's a bit eerie here with everyone gone. I agree about the grayness, Sam. But today we had sunshine. I hope it gets to you soon!
> 
> Sassafras, I'm so sorry about your fall. They sure do catch us unawares and leave us feeling embarrassed. I usually get up much faster than i think I'm able hoping no one has seen me. But it made me remember when my oldest was about 4. We had just come home from Sunday school and church and he fell on the sidewalk and scratched up his knees. He looked up at me and said, "Momma, if God loves us so much, how come He makes the sidewalks so hard?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i feel it is always good to do something nice for yourself at least once a month. i can hardly wait to see the guernsey - i know it will be perfect. --- sam


It is usually food we don't often have when I have a bit extra. Of course, now that I've splurged on this, I will have to start saving again, but I am excited about this one.

Neighbors are still shooting off fireworks. :evil:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just looked at her patterns - goodness - you are indeed brave. i'm not sure i would try any of her patterns. they are beautiful but a little above my capabilities.


Wowee wow wow. Those are terrific!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I took your advice about splurging...so I ordered the yarn I wanted for the Guernsey...it will be my most expensive sweater, certainly, but also my most treasured, I am sure, and it should be with me for a very long time. It's been a long while since I've done something for me.


I do hope my guestimate is close enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I read, but rarely comment on the summary. I am thankful to all three of you that can take the time to do this job.


Thank you Heather! I did not mean to grumble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
> Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


Sorry to hear of your fall, Joy. Arnica does help.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope my guestimate is close enough!


It works out to 2,450 yards, so I am thinking it will be fine (and if there is leftover, so much the better).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It works out to 2,450 yards, so I am thinking it will be fine (and if there is leftover, so much the better).


It is just that the yarns I have used have varied from worsted weight to this fine 5 ply I am using now, but the weight seems to be much the same.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, loved your son's comment and agree totally.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Have just finished reading last weeks and marking my spot here. 

Back to page 1.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. And yes, arnica helped. I could actually curl and uncurl my hand tonight without wincing and hold my water glass.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great selection of recipes, thanks so much.
Here I have seen gnocchi in the stores so I'm sure you can find them.
I grew those purple carrots one year as I thought they would look nice in salads but I not think they taste as good as regular carrots.
I saw that recipe for making soap with the luffas a few years ago. I would like to try growing them but I'm are my season is much too short.

Thank you to the summary ladies, Margaret, Kate & Julie- sorry I missed thanking you last week Julie. 

Desert Joy, sorry about your fall, hope you aren't too sore tomorrow.

Tami, I'm glad you are recovering well from your surgery.

Sorleena, I'm glad you splurged on yarn for your Gansey, I'm sure in the end you will be glad you did as it will be something you wear for many years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
> Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


I do hope you don't end up with any other aches and pains after that fall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like so much fun margaret - wish i was close enough to join you. --- sam


I could have done it from here as well after April when I will be able to get a Seniors Card and thus free or reduced price public transport. Have to be some advantages in turning 60. We only have one tram in Adelaide but both here and the new place are about 10-15 minutes from a tram stop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi Sam, Melbourne is the capital of Victoria- not that far from Cathy though she is not in Melbourne or its suburbs. So even you would not want the weather they have been having. It will have been really hot (though currently you would love it. Not excessivelly hot judging by what Cathy said yesterday. She is close enough to get an idea of what Melbournes weather is doing.)
> We live less than 1/2 an hour from the beach but rarely go. In the hot weather you would cook- end up as red as a lobster and rather sore. As well all the sand that gets caught in all the cracks it can find if you so much as even look at the water.
> Occasionally I will go in the water and I do enjoy it- until I get out and need to traverse the sand while wet.


 :thumbup: Yes Sam. I am an hour from Melbourne in Geelong which is Victorias 2nd largest city. I am about 30 to 40mins drive to our surf coast beaches. Havent been yet this Summer as it has been pretty hot but also terribly packed with holiday people. When I go to the beach I like to have a little bit of space around me LOL. Will be trying to go in the next couple of weeks when the crowds go home., but not on a 40c day either.! Sand doesnt bother me at all unless its very windy. I have a few friends that wont go coz they hate the sand. Not me! 

I am glad Hannah is a nice Aussie girl. Is she frozen yet? LOL Our weather this coming week is forecast to be between 23c and 26c. So not too hot at all. But we know the big heat will be back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam for the Tea Party and all ladies involved in the summary. I always read it to make sure I'm up to date with everyone and to remind me of things I may have forgotten. I particularly like the potato gnocchi recipe Sam. Will try that. Also the Caesar salad, minus the tuna.
> I'm with you on the warm weather Sam. Love it and hate winter.
> An easy way to get sand off you is to use a sprinkling of baby or other talcum powder then it brushes off easily without the scratch invests you usually get. This was told to me by a lady on a beach when my boys were little, I tried it and it does work.


I think I just threw out talcum powder because I never use it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I took your advice about splurging...so I ordered the yarn I wanted for the Guernsey...it will be my most expensive sweater, certainly, but also my most treasured, I am sure, and it should be with me for a very long time. It's been a long while since I've done something for me.


Now you just need to knit it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tried an umbrella once- but still burnt from reflected sun and then it got windy and that was the end of the umbrella.
> Sand washes off yes- but you need somewhere to wash it off where you can then dry withjout getting into sand again. ANd not many of our beaches have showers.
> I would love a place on the beach so I could see it without having to face sand while wet (or be able to wash it off without the worry of sand again). I do love looking at the beach- just not spedning hours on it. After April I will be able to hop on the tram free for much of the time and it goes to the beach. So I could well do that and walk by the beach and find coffee places that overlook the water. That sounds wonderful.


That does sound wonderful. 

Gosh I remember the days of the beach umbrella... more trouble than it was worth! My motto is lots of strong (I use 50 strength now) suncream and wear a top over my bathers to cover shoulders. I can frollick around in the water for ages. LOL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. And yes, arnica helped. I could actually curl and uncurl my hand tonight without wincing and hold my water glass.


I am glad to hear that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great selection of recipes, thanks so much.
> Here I have seen gnocchi in the stores so I'm sure you can find them.
> I grew those purple carrots one year as I thought they would look nice in salads but I not think they taste as good as regular carrots.
> I saw that recipe for making soap with the luffas a few years ago. I would like to try growing them but I'm are my season is much too short.
> ...


That's okay Bonnie, I just was having a tantrum- like any spoilt child.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she misses the sunshine and the heat i think. i haven't heard any complaints about the weather here yet - i think she is enjoying the differences in weather. she is hoping for snow yet - and i am sure we will be getting some. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Yes Sam. I am an hour from Melbourne in Geelong which is Victorias 2nd largest city. I am about 30 to 40mins drive to our surf coast beaches. Havent been yet this Summer as it has been pretty hot but also terribly packed with holiday people. When I go to the beach I like to have a little bit of space around me LOL. Will be trying to go in the next couple of weeks when the crowds go home., but not on a 40c day either.! Sand doesnt bother me at all unless its very windy. I have a few friends that wont go coz they hate the sand. Not me!
> 
> I am glad Hannah is a nice Aussie girl. Is she frozen yet? LOL Our weather this coming week is forecast to be between 23c and 26c. So not too hot at all. But we know the big heat will be back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's aloud. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That's okay Bonnie, I just was having a tantrum- like any spoilt child.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
> Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


Hope you are ok today Joy when you wake up . No aches or pains from your fall . I hope the arnica is working and your hand is feeling better too
Did Maya look at you as if to say what are you doing down there


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it has probably been two weeks or more since we have had sunshine - real sunshine that is - today was the brightest yet but no real clear blue sky type sunshine. i don't know why i gripe - this is northwest ohio during the winter.
> 
> i think it is part of aging - i notice my tastes changing - especially when it comes to something sweet - and spicy hot which i used to love. --- sam


The tv here doesn't help . While it's grey and miserable outside there are adverts on for lots of different hot sunny holidays abroad 
Me personally in the winter I would rather go some place where there is lots of snow just for a week . I would love to visit the ice hotel in northern Sweden I think it would be fun and the rooms look gorgeous


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I've been working on some mittens for my kids' half sister. They look like Norwegian mittens with the overall pattern, but the front is an owl. They are driving me crazy!!! I can only work on them for short periods of time, and then I need to take long breaks!!!!!
> The pattern is for sale on Ravelry; it's called "Owl on Oaks" by Natalia Moreva. I'm doing them with a cream background, dark brown owl, forest green leaves and some tan on the cuffs and part of the acorns. Pray for me.


I've seen this pattern they are gorgeous . I hope you manage to get them made and that you post a picture


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I do hope you don't end up with any other aches and pains after that fall.


Me too, it is such a jolt to the body.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That just put a lovely idea for market stall into mind. Will have to investigate grown loufa myself for this though. Did go and get supplies to grow my own tomatoes, just have to set up box and away they will go, got a bag of potting mix that is designed for growing tomatoes.


I make soap with luffa in it and it is great for the feet. I buy the luffa though.

Sam when I was reading the recipes I saw luffa soup, how gross and scratchy that would be.😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud 
And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again 
Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's aloud. --- sam


An example of Sam's 'phonetic' spelling, took me a small moment to figure it! (allowed)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


Just goes to show how deep the river/stream was! Is Mishka really as big a pudding as she looks in the photo, or is it mostly her coat?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just goes to show how deep the river/stream was! Is Mishka really as big a pudding as she looks in the photo, or is it mostly her coat?


She is a big dog but it is mainly her winter coat it's very thick and a creamy colour underneath 
I've had people come up to me in spring/ summer time and say that she has lost weight when really she has just lost her winter coat . You should see her when she has a bath she just looks like a scrawny plucked chicken😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> An example of Sam's 'phonetic' spelling, took me a small moment to figure it! (allowed)


It made me smile


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is a big dog but it is mainly her winter coat it's very thick and a creamy colour underneath
> I've had people come up to me in spring/ summer time and say that she has lost weight when really she has just lost her winter coat . You should see her when she has a bath she just looks like a scrawny plucked chicken😄


It can be quite startling, when you realise how slim they really are under the coat. Caspar over the road who is possibly part Bichon Frise is skinny as, under all his coat


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It made me smile


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the receipts Sam, I will be trying out the gnocchi soon. A grey wet day here and feeling a bit chilly. Working on crocheting slippers my youngest sons girlfriend. She loves his but they are too big for her tiny feet. Her's are brown the same as his. Will post a photo when I finish before sending them to her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I enjoyed our family gathering yesterday, but it was like Bedlam! It's nice to see all the wee ones playing together and interesting to see who pairs up with who - funnily enough it was the kids who really don't see each other except at New Year who seemed to be the best pals! Luke spent his time with Blair who, at almost 4 is the nearest in age to him, and when Blair was getting ready to go home (they were driving back to Edinburgh...takes about 2hours) Luke said, "No, I want to keep him!" :lol: DS#2, DIL & Caitlin all stayed here last night and right now they are out visiting friends who have a new baby, but "We'll be back for lunch!" I'd better go and see what there is for eating. TTYL (to quote Gwen) :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I enjoyed our family gathering yesterday, but it was like Bedlam! It's nice to see all the wee ones playing together and interesting to see who pairs up with who - funnily enough it was the kids who really don't see each other except at New Year who seemed to be the best pals! Luke spent his time with Blair who, at almost 4 is the nearest in age to him, and when Blair was getting ready to go home (they were driving back to Edinburgh...takes about 2hours) Luke said, "No, I want to keep him!" :lol: DS#2, DIL & Caitlin all stayed here last night and right now they are out visiting friends who have a new baby, but "We'll be back for lunch!" I'd better go and see what there is for eating. TTYL (to quote Gwen) :lol:


How many little ones were there? Glad it was good, even if like Bedlam!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mags7 said:


> I make soap with luffa in it and it is great for the feet. I buy the luffa though.
> 
> Sam when I was reading the recipes I saw luffa soup, how gross and scratchy that would be.😉


Well, I would imagine luffa soup would certainly clean you out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How many little ones were there? Glad it was good, even if like Bedlam!


12! From 3months -11years old.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I would imagine luffa soup would certainly clean you out!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam et al., Happy New Year from Southern California where the weather has been in the mid 60's however the weatherman tells us that beginning tomorrow we will have rain for 5 days...Oh joy!!!! We need it so badly. I pray all of you will have many blessings this year, blessings of good health, happiness and prosperity.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for the receipts Sam, I will be trying out the gnocchi soon. A grey wet day here and feeling a bit chilly. Working on crocheting slippers my youngest sons girlfriend. She loves his but they are too big for her tiny feet. Her's are brown the same as his. Will post a photo when I finish before sending them to her.


They look like nice cosy slippers I'm finishing of my second Star Wars hat . I could have had it finished days ago but I really don't like doing the same thing twice so I've been collecting more patterns . I think I have a collecting patterns problem


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I enjoyed our family gathering yesterday, but it was like Bedlam! It's nice to see all the wee ones playing together and interesting to see who pairs up with who - funnily enough it was the kids who really don't see each other except at New Year who seemed to be the best pals! Luke spent his time with Blair who, at almost 4 is the nearest in age to him, and when Blair was getting ready to go home (they were driving back to Edinburgh...takes about 2hours) Luke said, "No, I want to keep him!" :lol: DS#2, DIL & Caitlin all stayed here last night and right now they are out visiting friends who have a new baby, but "We'll be back for lunch!" I'd better go and see what there is for eating. TTYL (to quote Gwen) :lol:


 Glad you had a nice time Kate . Bedlam equates to kids having fun 
Love what Luke said 😄


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love that Star Wars Hat!!!!


Swedenme said:


> They look like nice cosy slippers I'm finishing of my second Star Wars hat . I could have had it finished days ago but I really don't like doing the same thing twice so I've been collecting more patterns . I think I have a collecting patterns problem


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful Star Wars hat! I think my SIL would like to have one. Tonight the last series of Downton Abbey begins. It's been well advertised. I'll be watching. Time for some breakfast. I'm going to have some of the delicious Stollen a Bookclub friend made me for Chrustmas.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops, a Gwennie!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you for the summary!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Agnes, so sorry to hear you have been sick with the flu. Hope you will soon be all better.

Kate, hope you had fun at the family shindig. Times together like that are so precious and somehow I imagine lots of laughter. Hope Caitlin is feeling better. So sorry she has been unwell.

I'm thinking of doing this skirt for DGD or little niece. Perhaps little niece, LOL, as it is less knitting for a wee one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tutu-3
Just so dream like.

BubbaLove, sure hope that wee little baby in the hospital is ok. They are so precious and it is such a worry when they are sick.

Pearlone, this has sure been a tough year with all the hospital trips and the suffering that goes along with this, along with moving. Healing Wishes for you dear one and hope you will soon be feeling better to enjoy this coming year.

Tami, so glad to hear you are home. Pray you will soon be all over this and feeling better and notice a huge difference with time.

Marianne, your life is so full with your mom and son. Prayers for you and hoping you will have the energy to continue to do this. I think of you often and send you support in my thoughts and wishes.

So glad all those in the UK are safe from the dangerous flooding. Lots going on over here too..not near me..but so far ok. I know there have been lots of tornadoes too and loss of life with the combination of both. Glad Gwen and Marianne are both ok and hope our friends in Texas are too.

Another overcast day with the prediction of 3-6 inches of snow. Don't have anywhere I have to be so no problem for me but hope all those who will be driving will stay safe. DS and family are safely in Disneyworld for the wedding in DIL's family. They will certainly be enjoying themselves and said they don't mind that it is turning cooler as it is better when waiting in lines than being way too hot. Rain doesn't bother them if not too heavy as it keeps the lines smaller. Dear little Roland is leaving us gifts even though we try so hard to have him outside, even in this cold. He seems to save it for inside. Don't think he even knows when he is going. Such a sweetheart. I've been resting my ankle, so he and I spend most of our time in bed with him snuggling at my feet. We are staying in the family room on the hide-a-bed while he is here so we don't have to carry him upstairs and that is fun for a change. As bad as his legs are he is managing to explore the yard, which is quite large. Guess all the different smells here lead him on. Here he comes after his morning exploration to lie between my feet at the computer. Of course I have to spoil him and put steak in his food each morning and also for his treat after going outside in this snow and cold to do his business. Funny thing is that with age he doesn't seem to do that loud snoring any more that we had become so used to hearing.

I think I will send this before I do something silly and lose it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's okay Bonnie, I just was having a tantrum- like any spoilt child.


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I would imagine luffa soup would certainly clean you out!


Get your quota of fibre for the day :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


Oh Kate, that is too funny with Mischka becoming an anchor! Not funny at the time though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I can see why the mitts are driving you crazy. They are beautiful but so complicated. I looked qt her other patterns, they are all so pretty but Wow!, would take forever.
I look forward to seeing a photo of yours.



machriste said:


> Thanks once more for the recipes, Sam. So many sound so good. Nicoise salad is one of my very favorites. I made some Chili and cornbread tonight and invited another house mother over to my empty house. It's a bit eerie here with everyone gone. I agree about the grayness, Sam. But today we had sunshine. I hope it gets to you soon!
> 
> Sassafras, I'm so sorry about your fall. They sure do catch us unawares and leave us feeling embarrassed. I usually get up much faster than i think I'm able hoping no one has seen me. But it made me remember when my oldest was about 4. We had just come home from Sunday school and church and he fell on the sidewalk and scratched up his knees. He looked up at me and said, "Momma, if God loves us so much, how come He makes the sidewalks so hard?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well....forgot again but remembered quickly and now I'm on the right KTP. 
*Caren* The chicken and egg roll looked yummy.

*Bonnie* loved the pictures of the snow and the birds. Definitely winter now where you are. Lovely looking but also cold looking for sure. Hope you do load Skype. If so, I'm on there and would love to chat. You'll find me under my first and last name.

*Melody I loved the hat you just posted...think it was mada using the boucle yarn. I don't like working with boucle either but this hat is definitely pretty. Loved the white trim on the brim/bottom of it.

Yesterday I decided to make homemade dog treats. Never "cooked/baked" for the dogs before but to be honest the ingredients are people friendly too.
They sure seemed to like them too. It was easy. Other than that, I just knitted some on the scarf for DD's BF. Oh, I also binged watched season 6 of Downtown Abbey. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Does anyone know if there will be a season7? I thought I read somewhere that this was the final season.

Now to go back and start reading.*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


I'm glad the flooding has subsided. Mishka is such a pretty dog.

I couldn't stand to live in the cloudy grey weather, so depressing. We may have it cold but lots of beautiful sunshine in winter. At 9:50, the sun is finally peeking above the trees, it's -19C/-2F but didn't feel too cold when I walked the dog at 8:30. I'll be good when the days are longer, I really don't like roaming around in the dark although I'm getting better at finding the constellations :lol: 
Some people from here go to BC to escape the cold but DH, who likes to watch the weather, says he wouldn't like the dreary days. He likes his winter sports too, snowmobiling- none so far this year as not enough snow & ice fishing- not enough ice yet to drive on the lakes with the truck but they walk out.
Today DH & oldest son are going to work on turning an old camper into an ice shack. They put will a wood heater in it, insulate the walls & cut a hole in the floor with a trap door to fish through. sme people put them on the lake & leave them there all winter. Even sleep out there sometimes.(not for me) There was an ad last summer on the local garage sale site, please come take away this old camper so that's where they got the camper.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is a big dog but it is mainly her winter coat it's very thick and a creamy colour underneath
> I've had people come up to me in spring/ summer time and say that she has lost weight when really she has just lost her winter coat . You should see her when she has a bath she just looks like a scrawny plucked chicken😄


My cat is the same--he practically looks double his size in winter because he has so much fur!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I enjoyed our family gathering yesterday, but it was like Bedlam! It's nice to see all the wee ones playing together and interesting to see who pairs up with who - funnily enough it was the kids who really don't see each other except at New Year who seemed to be the best pals! Luke spent his time with Blair who, at almost 4 is the nearest in age to him, and when Blair was getting ready to go home (they were driving back to Edinburgh...takes about 2hours) Luke said, "No, I want to keep him!" :lol: DS#2, DIL & Caitlin all stayed here last night and right now they are out visiting friends who have a new baby, but "We'll be back for lunch!" I'd better go and see what there is for eating. TTYL (to quote Gwen) :lol:


I'm sure those kids will look back on those celebrations when they are older & miss them. 
I remember Christmas when I was a child, before my father died, both grandfathers lived with us so at Christmas everyone showed up at our house, the place overflowed with people, food & fun. When we moved here that is one of the things I missed the most, unless Christmas was loud, busy & crowded it didn't seem like Christmas to me. I'm sure it was much better for my mom who didn't have to cook for days before the event or do dishes for hours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also love the beach but do not like going into the ocean. It has been probably 10 years since we last were at the beach. My favorite thing to do at the beach is to rent one of the beach chairs under a huge umbrella and just sit and read, read, read. I will spend the entire day doing that with napping and listening to the water.


darowil said:


> Tried an umbrella once- but still burnt from reflected sun and then it got windy and that was the end of the umbrella.
> Sand washes off yes- but you need somewhere to wash it off where you can then dry withjout getting into sand again. ANd not many of our beaches have showers.
> I would love a place on the beach so I could see it without having to face sand while wet (or be able to wash it off without the worry of sand again). I do love looking at the beach- just not spedning hours on it. After April I will be able to hop on the tram free for much of the time and it goes to the beach. So I could well do that and walk by the beach and find coffee places that overlook the water. That sounds wonderful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> 12! From 3months -11years old.


What fun while it lasts and then sweet silence again!! Luke is so adorable!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch! I am so sorry to hear of the fall Sassafras. I now that hurt and also feel your embarrassment. Love the way you sated that the world needed to get on board with our life changes to health.....I so agree. I hope you aren't too sore today and that the arnica cream helps.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
> Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't worry about it Julie.....we all need to be recognized occassionally and I for one sometimes forget to thank Sam, You, Margaret, and Kate for all you do to keep the KTP going and so easy to keep up with. So here is a *big Thank You* to all of you. I usually keep up but do read the summary each week because my memory is certainly not as sharp as it used to be. Also, sometimes I fly through the postings and know I miss stuff. Love to all of you for the job everyone does. The KTP flows along so smoothly because of you folks.


Lurker 2 said:


> That's okay Bonnie, I just was having a tantrum- like any spoilt child.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I made and sold soap to retail businesses I also made a luffa soap but used ground up luffa. It was wonderful on the feet for sure. And no, I didn't grow my own but purchased the ground luffa.



mags7 said:


> I make soap with luffa in it and it is great for the feet. I buy the luffa though.
> 
> Sam when I was reading the recipes I saw luffa soup, how gross and scratchy that would be.😉


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Love that Star Wars Hat!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOF...Mishka is so funny. I love that you have conversations with her. I talk to my dogs as well as if they could answer. Well, Sydney answers and so does Mario but I just don't always understand them....LOL



Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Beautiful Star Wars hat! I think my SIL would like to have one. Tonight the last series of Downton Abbey begins. It's been well advertised. I'll be watching. Time for some breakfast. I'm going to have some of the delicious Stollen a Bookclub friend made me for Chrustmas.


Thank you just doing the decreases and this one is finished 2 
Thank goodness youngest has changed his mind and wants a different one 
Making two is enough


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It may look cold & snowy but it's really not our normal winter yet at all. I've only got my warm winter boots out twice & can easily walk the dog out in the field. Normally by this time. I wouldn't be able to walk in the. Fields, the snow would be up to my backside. I'm sure we will pay for this nice weather before spring. It will be scary in spring if we have no snow for moisture. Will have to wait & see.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well....forgot again but remembered quickly and now I'm on the right KTP.
> *Caren* The chicken and egg roll looked yummy.
> 
> *Bonnie* loved the pictures of the snow and the birds. Definitely winter now where you are. Lovely looking but also cold looking for sure. Hope you do load Skype. If so, I'm on there and would love to chat. You'll find me under my first and last name.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam et al., Happy New Year from Southern California where the weather has been in the mid 60's however the weatherman tells us that beginning tomorrow we will have rain for 5 days...Oh joy!!!! We need it so badly. I pray all of you will have many blessings this year, blessings of good health, happiness and prosperity.


I hope you get enough rain so the drought goes away. Needs to be some good news out of the El Nino


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you just doing the decreases and this one is finished 2
> Thank goodness youngest has changed his mind and wants a different one
> Making two is enough


Great looking hats!, like everything you make.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sam for a great opening to 2016. Plenty of great recipes as usual which I'm not sure are a good start to my "healthy eating" regime. Still I can't start that until I've finished all the Christmas cake......mince pies.........chocolates........peanut brittle (that came back from Canada) and goodness knows what else. I can't bear waste or throwing things away so I just have to eat it all!! That's my excuse anyway. I had great plans to get back to my regular walking group today too, but the day dawned very grey and gloomy and then came rain, rain, and more rain so I didn't even make it out. So yours truly is just sitting, eating and knitting and reading. Great way to start a healthy New Year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tami* I keep forgetting to say I am so so glad you are recovering well from the surgery. I hope it will continue to move along smoothly and you will soon be completely in the pink.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks also to the summary ladies who always do a great job. Where would we be without you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Kate, that is too funny with Mischka becoming an anchor! Not funny at the time though.


She is stubborn and tries to get her own way but she will do as she is told when i use what I call my parent voice .

I really like that skirt pattern you are thinking of making Daralene 
I think any little girl would love it


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Tried an umbrella once- but still burnt from reflected sun and then it got windy and that was the end of the umbrella.
> Sand washes off yes- but you need somewhere to wash it off where you can then dry withjout getting into sand again. ANd not many of our beaches have showers.
> I would love a place on the beach so I could see it without having to face sand while wet (or be able to wash it off without the worry of sand again). I do love looking at the beach- just not spedning hours on it. After April I will be able to hop on the tram free for much of the time and it goes to the beach. So I could well do that and walk by the beach and find coffee places that overlook the water. That sounds wonderful.


I think before long Margaret you will be jumping on that tram to the beach and building sand castles with Elizabeth. I'm with you though - it's better looking at the beach than being on it. I think if I had a house overlooking a beach I'd never get anything done, just spend all the time looking out the window.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie...I'm caught up now so I'm off to either knit or make the soap I keep saying I'm going to make and still haven't. LOL Hope everyone has a pleasant day/night where ever you maybe. TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
> Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


Hope your bruises are beginning to feel a bit better by now Sassafras. Arnica works wonders.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh one more quick thing....a funny on myself that you might get a chuckle out of. Regarding the scarf I'm knitting.....the yarn was in a hank so I had to wind it first. Winding went well but for some reason it wound so tight I couldn't remove it from the winder! So, here I sit with the top of the winder as my yarn holder. I now have to finish this project before I can begin another project with some beautiful black/gray/purple yarn I was gifted. LOL
That's one way to be sure I finish a project! LOL

Okay...off to check out the daily digest and on to other things....TTYL for sure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, another great selection of recipes, thanks so much.
> Here I have seen gnocchi in the stores so I'm sure you can find them.
> I grew those purple carrots one year as I thought they would look nice in salads but I not think they taste as good as regular carrots.
> I saw that recipe for making soap with the luffas a few years ago. I would like to try growing them but I'm are my season is much too short.
> ...


If you feel like making your own gnocchi, Bonnie, this is a good site http://www.delallo.com/articles/making-homemade-gnocchi-step-step-guide


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday I decided to make homemade dog treats. Never "cooked/baked" for the dogs before but to be honest the ingredients are people friendly too.
> They sure seemed to like them too. It was easy. Other than that, I just knitted some on the scarf for DD's BF. Oh, I also binged watched season 6 of Downtown Abbey. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Does anyone know if there will be a season7? I thought I read somewhere that this was the final season.
> 
> Now to go back and start reading.


Season 6 is definitely the last season for Downton Abbey but there is a 2 hr Christmas Special which we saw on Christmas Day. Won't spoil it for you but it's a satisfactory conclusion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> 12! From 3months -11years old.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the flooding has subsided. Mishka is such a pretty dog.
> 
> I couldn't stand to live in the cloudy grey weather, so depressing. We may have it cold but lots of beautiful sunshine in winter. At 9:50, the sun is finally peeking above the trees, it's -19C/-2F but didn't feel too cold when I walked the dog at 8:30. I'll be good when the days are longer, I really don't like roaming around in the dark although I'm getting better at finding the constellations :lol:
> Some people from here go to BC to escape the cold but DH, who likes to watch the weather, says he wouldn't like the dreary days. He likes his winter sports too, snowmobiling- none so far this year as not enough snow & ice fishing- not enough ice yet to drive on the lakes with the truck but they walk out.
> Today DH & oldest son are going to work on turning an old camper into an ice shack. They put will a wood heater in it, insulate the walls & cut a hole in the floor with a trap door to fish through. sme people put them on the lake & leave them there all winter. Even sleep out there sometimes.(not for me) There was an ad last summer on the local garage sale site, please come take away this old camper so that's where they got the camper.


You're right the grey days are very depressing, give me a bright sunny, frosty day any time. 
DH's ice shack sounds like luxury camping, but won't a wood heater melt the ice??


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the link Julie. I have be wondering where everyone was. Check in later after the hockey game.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you just doing the decreases and this one is finished 2
> Thank goodness youngest has changed his mind and wants a different one
> Making two is enough


You're not aiming to keep up with Mel then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well....forgot again but remembered quickly and now I'm on the right KTP.
> *Caren* The chicken and egg roll looked yummy.
> 
> *Bonnie* loved the pictures of the snow and the birds. Definitely winter now where you are. Lovely looking but also cold looking for sure. Hope you do load Skype. If so, I'm on there and would love to chat. You'll find me under my first and last name.
> ...


*

Final Season no Season 7 but there is the Christmas Special that I am waiting for.*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't worry about it Julie.....we all need to be recognized occassionally and I for one sometimes forget to thank Sam, You, Margaret, and Kate for all you do to keep the KTP going and so easy to keep up with. So here is a *big Thank You* to all of you. I usually keep up but do read the summary each week because my memory is certainly not as sharp as it used to be. Also, sometimes I fly through the postings and know I miss stuff. Love to all of you for the job everyone does. The KTP flows along so smoothly because of you folks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot. Still have last week to finish!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks for the link Julie. I have be wondering where everyone was. Check in later after the hockey game.


That is so easy, Mel, since Bronwen taught me how to use Ctrl and C and V Glad you are here!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOF...Mishka is so funny. I love that you have conversations with her. I talk to my dogs as well as if they could answer. Well, Sydney answers and so does Mario but I just don't always understand them....LOL


she sure does make us smile


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get enough rain so the drought goes away. Needs to be some good news out of the El Nino


I am also hoping for some relief (without flooding!) for that area. We were in drought for about 7 years, but we don't have the urgent need for water for such a large amount of agriculture as the West Coast does. Having been to California the last two years, I could see how distressed everything is.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

We hope so as well. I am sure that El Nino will bring some relief to the drought. So far, the news has been that the snow pack in the Sierras is over 100% but it is not enough to mitigate 4 years of drought. Keeping our fingers crossed.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you get enough rain so the drought goes away. Needs to be some good news out of the El Nino


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

picture testing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> picture testing


Spectacular! Would not mind owning a bag like that.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

Goodness me, Sam, If I started making even half the recipes I've bookmarked, when would I have time to knit??
I wish I lived near you, I'd come by for a tea party and bring fancy rolled sandwiches... May you and your family have a very happy and more importantly, healthy New Year.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy New Year. Pork, kraut from a can, simmer with my own caraway seed, mashed potatoes. Perfect start of 2016. 
Have an extra lucky year. Off to take another look at the Honey Carrot Bread. 
Karena


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've been looking through the previews of books on Guernseys, and I realized I likely have the charts I need from my collected stitch dictionaries--though I would like to have the Gladys Thompson one for its historical information and details. The old photos are pretty great, too.

Off to do a bit more studying!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> You're right the grey days are very depressing, give me a bright sunny, frosty day any time.
> DH's ice shack sounds like luxury camping, but won't a wood heater melt the ice??


No, the heater will sit. The floor of the camper a foot or so above the ice. DH has a propane heater in the little tent like shack he uses now, it sits right on the ice with no problem. The ice normally get several feet thick so no danger of melting through :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am also hoping for some relief (without flooding!) for that area. We were in drought for about 7 years, but we don't have the urgent need for water for such a large amount of agriculture as the West Coast does. Having been to California the last two years, I could see how distressed everything is.


I thought with your snow you no longer had drought


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> picture testing


That's beautiful, Marilyn.
How's your ankle?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> We hope so as well. I am sure that El Nino will bring some relief to the drought. So far, the news has been that the snow pack in the Sierras is over 100% but it is not enough to mitigate 4 years of drought. Keeping our fingers crossed.


Maybe you are getting our snow. We usually have lots by now but only about 4 inches on the ground. We've had more but it melted a couple of times, which is unusual for us. normally I couldn't walk across the yard or in the fields without snow up to my butt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought with your snow you no longer had drought


Oh, we're clear of it for now after 7 years--I was referring to California.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been looking through the previews of books on Guernseys, and I realized I likely have the charts I need from my collected stitch dictionaries--though I would like to have the Gladys Thompson one for its historical information and details. The old photos are pretty great, too.
> 
> Off to do a bit more studying!


 :thumbup: I like the fact that my copy is my Mum's old one! The photos in the Rae Compton are good, too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, as it was dull cold and raining we didn't go out but Chris came over this afternoon and left about 8.30. We emptied some boxes and put quite a lot away and got rid of some stuff. We stopped for dinner, corned beef hash with green beans and peas, both ate too much so slowed down after. I have some bits to put away and some magazines to sort but will do that in the daytime tomorrow, going to catch up on here, watch some tv then go to bed and read. Hope all had a good day. Prayers for all in need and take care all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have watched a couple of videos on the Channel Island cast on, so I am ready to practice. :mrgreen: As is my wont, I think I will start a hat with the same type of yarn (different color, but I have a couple skeins) to try out the cast on and some patterns. Off to figure stitch counts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll join you in the ice hotel - i think it would be fun - but you always know that you can leave and go someplace warmer. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The tv here doesn't help . While it's grey and miserable outside there are adverts on for lots of different hot sunny holidays abroad
> Me personally in the winter I would rather go some place where there is lots of snow just for a week . I would love to visit the ice hotel in northern Sweden I think it would be fun and the rooms look gorgeous


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you think the luffa would soften when it was wet? at least it would be good for your elbows and the bottom of your feel and heels. --- sam



mags7 said:


> I make soap with luffa in it and it is great for the feet. I buy the luffa though.
> 
> Sam when I was reading the recipes I saw luffa soup, how gross and scratchy that would be.😉


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have watched a couple of videos on the Channel Island cast on, so I am ready to practice. :mrgreen: As is my wont, I think I will start a hat with the same type of yarn (different color, but I have a couple skeins) to try out the cast on and some patterns. Off to figure stitch counts!


I have never done it myself, as I am from the north- good luck!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can see the water line where the water had been - wow - that was deep. precious mishka - she just wanted to rest a moment. she is indeed a beautiful dog sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i should have said - "allowed aloud". --- sam




Lurker 2 said:


> An example of Sam's 'phonetic' spelling, took me a small moment to figure it! (allowed)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary's standard poodle max looks huge right now with his winter coat - when he gets trimmed in the spring he will look like we are starving him. --- sam



 Swedenme said:


> She is a big dog but it is mainly her winter coat it's very thick and a creamy colour underneath
> I've had people come up to me in spring/ summer time and say that she has lost weight when really she has just lost her winter coat . You should see her when she has a bath she just looks like a scrawny plucked chicken😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i should have said - "allowed aloud". --- sam


Just teasing, Sam!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like your bag. Did you make it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have finally read the first page of this week. Thank you Sam, Darowil, Kate, and Lurker2. 

I see that there were a number of people unwell the past week. You are all in my prayers. 

I am doing well after surgery. Tomorrow will be one week. On Tuesday I go back to the Dr. again. I think he will be removing the steri strips that are holding the incision together. And I will get the lab results. DH has been taking good care of me, and has not let me just sit. I got to do that on the day after I came home, then on New Year's Eve he had me out to a couple of small grocery stores, and a short visit to DS's. It wore me out, in a good way, and made me move to help work the antistheic out of my system. Then a day of doing nothing, out a bit yesterday, and again today. We went to Rural King, a farm and home store which carries a bit of everything. Got some good sale items. Then for a short ride, and a stop at my favorite craft supply store, Pat Catan's. They are having a huge yarn sale until 10 January. Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool is $7 instead of $9.97 for 465 yards. I like the darker brown to make dryer balls with. I bought 4 skeins. Two are oatmeal, and I have started making a pair of gloves for me, using Daylilly Dawn's workshop, even though it is closed and locked. I made DH's gloves from that workshop a year or two ago. I love the fact that even though the workshops are closed and locked when they are over, that they are still available to us to use anytime we want to! Thank you Designer for making that possible! I have also started a couple of loads of laundry, being careful of how much I am lifting. DH is helping with that. We have beef stew on the stove. It's time to go peel and cube some potatoes to throw in it. Hope to keep up this week. Will be back to read more later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah pat - go out and jump in the puddles in celebration. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam et al., Happy New Year from Southern California where the weather has been in the mid 60's however the weatherman tells us that beginning tomorrow we will have rain for 5 days...Oh joy!!!! We need it so badly. I pray all of you will have many blessings this year, blessings of good health, happiness and prosperity.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a wonderful tutu daralene - hope you post a picture when you are finished.

you could always write your post in a word document and then cut and paste in here. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for the summary!!!!:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Agnes, so sorry to hear you have been sick with the flu. Hope you will soon be all better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I just poured my batch of soap. Took just a bit longer than the recipe stated to reach trace but that can vary depending on your crock pot. Added Lavender essential oil; boys does it smell good. Should be able to unmold & slice it this time tomorrow. Suppose to be able to use then but will still let it cure about a week to get it even harder so it will last longer. I had made melt & pour soap and re-melted lye base soaps before but this was a first time mixing the lye and all myself. It went really smoothly. I know lye can be dangerous to handle but can't believe I didn't try it years ago. Guess I was being overly cautious; glad I've done it now and already planning to make more. I love homemade soaps.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful bag marilyn - is it full of knitting now? --- sam



Railyn said:


> picture testing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sidlee - how nice of you to stop in and share a cuppa with us - we love new people to join us as often as they can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. and the rolled sandwiches sound wonderful - i love sandwiches of any kind. do please join us as often as you can. --- sam



sidlee said:


> Goodness me, Sam, If I started making even half the recipes I've bookmarked, when would I have time to knit??
> I wish I lived near you, I'd come by for a tea party and bring fancy rolled sandwiches... May you and your family have a very happy and more importantly, healthy New Year.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear you are recovering Tami.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have finally finished the mermaid tail afghan. There were a few errors in the pattern and I have messaged the designer. The errors are ones that can be figured out and worked out so I was able to finish it. I will try to post a picture sometime this week. 

I have enjoyed reading along today while I finished my knitting. It is cold here, but not too bad. We have very little snow right now. Tomorrow is suppose to be our coldest temperature so far this winter and then back up to upper 30*F for most of the week. We are to get arctic cold air next week. Last night, I finally got out my winter coat in case it does decide to get cold. DH has been wearing his for over a month already and DS#1 started wearing his a few weeks ago. Matthew has started wearing jeans, but I would not be surprised to see him in shorts most of this week. I would love to see some sunshine this week which might happen. I have just felt so tired as of late.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would really need to watch that a couple of times and practice while i was watching it - i don't do the long tail cast on very often because i always forget how to wrap the yarn around my hand - and also how long to make the tail so i don't run out of yarn. i knit most of my cast ons. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I have watched a couple of videos on the Channel Island cast on, so I am ready to practice. :mrgreen: As is my wont, I think I will start a hat with the same type of yarn (different color, but I have a couple skeins) to try out the cast on and some patterns. Off to figure stitch counts!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, it's no wonder you've been feeling tired lately. You do so much and need to rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sidle, welcome from me, this is a friendly helpful thread.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just poured my batch of soap. Took just a bit longer than the recipe stated to reach trace but that can vary depending on your crock pot. Added Lavender essential oil; boys does it smell good. Should be able to unmold & slice it this time tomorrow. Suppose to be able to use then but will still let it cure about a week to get it even harder so it will last longer. I had made melt & pour soap and re-melted lye base soaps before but this was a first time mixing the lye and all myself. It went really smoothly. I know lye can be dangerous to handle but can't believe I didn't try it years ago. Guess I was being overly cautious; glad I've done it now and already planning to make more. I love homemade soaps.


 :thumbup: I used to be terrified of using lye, but then I realized if I'd used it to unclog a drain, it would be pretty much the same precautions. I am always careful, of course, but no longer as nervous as I was.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

23 knitted wrist warmer patterns

http://intheloopknitting.com/wrist-and-hand-warmer-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=c107405811-Wristwarmer_Scarf_Monkey_NewYear_Sampler_1_3_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-c107405811-177974741

23 colorful scarf knitting patterns

http://intheloopknitting.com/colorful-scarf-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=c107405811-Wristwarmer_Scarf_Monkey_NewYear_Sampler_1_3_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-c107405811-177974741

18 stitch sampler patterns for afghans, scarves and etc.

http://intheloopknitting.com/sampler-afghan-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=c107405811-Wristwarmer_Scarf_Monkey_NewYear_Sampler_1_3_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-c107405811-177974741

15 knitted sock monkey patterns

http://intheloopknitting.com/sock-monkey-knitting-patterns/?utm_source=Free+Knitting+Patterns&utm_campaign=c107405811-Wristwarmer_Scarf_Monkey_NewYear_Sampler_1_3_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9e11a264ad-c107405811-177974741


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would really need to watch that a couple of times and practice while i was watching it - i don't do the long tail cast on very often because i always forget how to wrap the yarn around my hand - and also how long to make the tail so i don't run out of yarn. i knit most of my cast ons. --- sam


I used to do the crochet cast on for 99% of my projects, but once I learned the long tail cast on, that has become my favorite. The Channel Island one is similar, but sort of "backward," so I'll have to practice--and I do practice while watching the videos or I forget!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Pacer, it's no wonder you've been feeling tired lately. You do so much and need to rest and take care of yourself.


It has been nice these holiday weeks to have two 4 day weekends. I have caught up on laundry and washing dishes. I haven't done all the things that I have wanted to get down. Instead I knitted up the mermaid tail and now I have a pair of fingerless mitts to make. I will feel like I am knitting on toothpicks after using the size US19 needles. I will go to size US7's for the mitts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love the beach to and being close to the water it calms me gives me a sense of peace . When I was young I used to take a book and row the the little boat we had out to the middle of the lake and stay there all day


I love being by the water, too. In it, not so much. I hate getting my face wet. I don't even wash my face in the shower. I wash it in the sink after, with a face cloth. The only problem with being by the water, I soon need a restroom! Good thing we have the RV. The Lake, or the ocean, a book and my knitting or beading, and I am happy. It can even be a small pond. I would stay on the farm with my aunt and uncle for a week in the summer, and would take a book out by the pond for hours, then come back in time to sit and watch my uncle milk the cows. I stayed out of boats until after the kids were born, and DH bought a small fishing boat. Even then I didn't go out in it much. I never learned to swim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have finally finished the mermaid tail afghan. There were a few errors in the pattern and I have messaged the designer. The errors are ones that can be figured out and worked out so I was able to finish it. I will try to post a picture sometime this week.
> 
> I have enjoyed reading along today while I finished my knitting. It is cold here, but not too bad. We have very little snow right now. Tomorrow is suppose to be our coldest temperature so far this winter and then back up to upper 30*F for most of the week. We are to get arctic cold air next week. Last night, I finally got out my winter coat in case it does decide to get cold. DH has been wearing his for over a month already and DS#1 started wearing his a few weeks ago. Matthew has started wearing jeans, but I would not be surprised to see him in shorts most of this week. I would love to see some sunshine this week which might happen. I have just felt so tired as of late.


Mary, you expect an awful lot of yourself- I am not in the least surprised that you get tired, none the less, I hope it is only temporary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Tried an umbrella once- but still burnt from reflected sun and then it got windy and that was the end of the umbrella.
> Sand washes off yes- but you need somewhere to wash it off where you can then dry withjout getting into sand again. ANd not many of our beaches have showers.
> I would love a place on the beach so I could see it without having to face sand while wet (or be able to wash it off without the worry of sand again). I do love looking at the beach- just not spedning hours on it. After April I will be able to hop on the tram free for much of the time and it goes to the beach. So I could well do that and walk by the beach and find coffee places that overlook the water. That sounds wonderful.


That would be a wonderful way to enjoy the beach! I sometimes took a bottle of water to rinse feet with when we got back to the car, then just toweled feet off as I had the kids step in, one foot at a time. And there is always a vacuum cleaner to clean up the loose dry sand in the car.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for another week. Juli, thank you for last week. Margaret, thank you for this week.
> Well I guess it's my turn for bubble wrap. Took Maya out and walked 45 min. Came home got her out of car on lead and neighbors dog barked. Maya pulled me down, I fell on driveway. Only skinned knees and embarrassed. All came out to help me up. You forget how many things vs take right hand use til you can't use it. Continue rubbing in Arnica cream and massage. Really wish the world would get on board with my life changes to health.


Ouch! Hope you are not too sore today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it has probably been two weeks or more since we have had sunshine - real sunshine that is - today was the brightest yet but no real clear blue sky type sunshine. i don't know why i gripe - this is northwest ohio during the winter.
> 
> i think it is part of aging - i notice my tastes changing - especially when it comes to something sweet - and spicy hot which i used to love. --- sam


That sun sure hasn't been around much. I got new glasses, and sun glasses in November. Couldn't wear the sunglasses enough to tell if they were ok! I never did get used to the lined trifocals, and had to have the lenses remade into the progressives. Thankfully it was only another $30. Sam, I know both of us would feel much better if we could have a little more sunshine. Rain is something we don't need any of for a bit. It has been snowing a very fine, sugary snow all afternoon. Small accumulations on the edge of the roads and driveways.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, I took your advice about splurging...so I ordered the yarn I wanted for the Guernsey...it will be my most expensive sweater, certainly, but also my most treasured, I am sure, and it should be with me for a very long time. It's been a long while since I've done something for me.


Good for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks once more for the recipes, Sam. So many sound so good. Nicoise salad is one of my very favorites. I made some Chili and cornbread tonight and invited another house mother over to my empty house. It's a bit eerie here with everyone gone. I agree about the grayness, Sam. But today we had sunshine. I hope it gets to you soon!
> 
> Sassafras, I'm so sorry about your fall. They sure do catch us unawares and leave us feeling embarrassed. I usually get up much faster than i think I'm able hoping no one has seen me. But it made me remember when my oldest was about 4. We had just come home from Sunday school and church and he fell on the sidewalk and scratched up his knees. He looked up at me and said, "Momma, if God loves us so much, how come He makes the sidewalks so hard?"
> 
> ...


Out of the mouths of babes!

Those mittens may be driving you crazy, but will be a work of art when you are finished! Glad you had someone to share your chili and cornbread with.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'll join you in the ice hotel - i think it would be fun - but you always know that you can leave and go someplace warmer. --- sam


I went to an ice hotel when I was in Norway a couple of years ago. Very pretty and great to just stop in for a drink but I don't think I want to sleep on a block of ice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> please show us a picture when you are finished - they are going to be great - i know it. --- sam
> 
> i just looked at her patterns - goodness - you are indeed brave. i'm not sure i would try any of her patterns. they are beautiful but a little above my capabilities.


Sam, I am sure you could do them, it would just take a bit of extra work. M is always asking me why I don't do more projects with designs in them. You could do the Star Wars hats, too. By the way, how are those socks going? :-D Hope you have finished the first, and started the second one. Remember, once bad weather gets here, I can't drive 3 hours to rescue it! But I would be happy to in good weather.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

So long as I do not get sick!!!


thewren said:


> yeah pat - go out and jump in the puddles in celebration. --- sam


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

1st of all "Thank you, thank you" Julie for emailing the KTP attachment to me yesterday. Didn't have time to look too long.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's beautiful, Marilyn.
> How's your ankle?


Thank you. Our computer man was over today so I had him show me how to post pictures. Now to see if I remember.

My ankle is better but still sore. I have never had anything in my life that hurt worse or longer than this ankle. My knee placements were a joke compared to this ankle. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up; marking my spot.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like your bag. Did you make it?


Yes, I made it. It is one of my favorite embroidery patterns for this area.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you "Sam" for this week's selection of recipes and "Darowil" for the updates.

As most of you know have had nothing but problems with my new computer, hopefully everything is now working as it should be. Have tried to keep up over these past several weeks but alas wasn't to be. Over the past 4 days have been talking with Techies from so many different sites trying to get this back to normal. All started with a virus or malware, they were demanding $500 then $1000's to repair my computer, ha! What vultures. Had "Dell" strip it back to the original settings (yes I tried doing this myself but didn't work) that took over 4 hours and on an on. But, like I've said it's OK now. (I hope). Ha!

Sam, I bought a really lovely "Schweinebraten yesterday (Pork Roast) having this for our evening meal tomorrow with mashed potato's and sauerkraut. Normally would have spaetzli but like the sound of the mashed potato's.

Christmas my daughter came for 3 days, this is the 1st Christmas Day that we didn't have the Schweinebraten etc. I actually cooked my 1st turkey, well part of a turkey. Enjoyed that as it was something different for us as we always celebrated German style for my husband.

We also celebrate on the 24th and this tradition we will keep forever. This as per my daughter, lol! No was lovely.

As I am eating alone tonight, made a very quick spaghetti meal and loved that. Had some noodles left over and though, "hmmm! Perhaps I could use some of a sauce I bought before Christmas thinking my daughter would like it with the turkey". No was too spicy for her. Just added that to the leftover noodles with some of the leftover turkey and this is really delicious. Shall freeze for a later days meal, one that I need in a rush.
Now going back to read your recipe's and choosing some to make.

Oh! Hi everyone, hoping you've all had a wonderful Christmas, New Year, and holidays. Healing thoughts for all those in need.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good for you!


Thanks--but honestly, I am still a bit shocked at myself for spending nearly $100 on yarn for one project--and for me, no less! :shock: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. And yes, arnica helped. I could actually curl and uncurl my hand tonight without wincing and hold my water glass.


That is good news.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks--but honestly, I am still a bit shocked at myself for spending nearly $100 on yarn for one project--and for me, no less! :shock: :lol:


You deserve it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I make soap with luffa in it and it is great for the feet. I buy the luffa though.
> 
> Sam when I was reading the recipes I saw luffa soup, how gross and scratchy that would be.😉


I'm glad I wasn't the only one to read it that way! :lol: Had to take a second look.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


I'm glad the water has receded now. Silly Mishka! Have you tried just turning your back on her when she does that? Don't know if it would work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, I would imagine luffa soup would certainly clean you out!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just poured my batch of soap. Took just a bit longer than the recipe stated to reach trace but that can vary depending on your crock pot. Added Lavender essential oil; boys does it smell good. Should be able to unmold & slice it this time tomorrow. Suppose to be able to use then but will still let it cure about a week to get it even harder so it will last longer. I had made melt & pour soap and re-melted lye base soaps before but this was a first time mixing the lye and all myself. It went really smoothly. I know lye can be dangerous to handle but can't believe I didn't try it years ago. Guess I was being overly cautious; glad I've done it now and already planning to make more. I love homemade soaps.


Gwen, I order a soap from a company called Basin. It's scented with Sandalwood and Parchouli essential oils I like it even better than Lavender.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Up-to-date, now off to clean the kitchen, load the dishwasher then prepare everything for my appointment tomorrow with my cardiologist. Just a routine check up. My family doctor is now sending me off for all kinds of test which are rather tiring, still best go just to make double sure I'm still healthy.
2 appointments this coming week and 1 for each week of January. Phew! Just thinking about them makes me tired.

Off for now, hope everyone is having a wonderful evening/day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad the flooding has subsided. Mishka is such a pretty dog.
> 
> I couldn't stand to live in the cloudy grey weather, so depressing. We may have it cold but lots of beautiful sunshine in winter. At 9:50, the sun is finally peeking above the trees, it's -19C/-2F but didn't feel too cold when I walked the dog at 8:30. I'll be good when the days are longer, I really don't like roaming around in the dark although I'm getting better at finding the constellations :lol:
> Some people from here go to BC to escape the cold but DH, who likes to watch the weather, says he wouldn't like the dreary days. He likes his winter sports too, snowmobiling- none so far this year as not enough snow & ice fishing- not enough ice yet to drive on the lakes with the truck but they walk out.
> Today DH & oldest son are going to work on turning an old camper into an ice shack. They put will a wood heater in it, insulate the walls & cut a hole in the floor with a trap door to fish through. sme people put them on the lake & leave them there all winter. Even sleep out there sometimes.(not for me) There was an ad last summer on the local garage sale site, please come take away this old camper so that's where they got the camper.


Brrr! Too cold for me up there. We are barely down to 30°F here, and it's plenty cold enough for me. Turning the old camper into an ice shack will give them something to do, and keep them out of your hair, at the same time! And you gotta love free! I wouldn't be out there over night either. And it would take a lot of convincing me that I wouldn't fall thru the ice to get me out there at all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Tami* I keep forgetting to say I am so so glad you are recovering well from the surgery. I hope it will continue to move along smoothly and you will soon be completely in the pink.


Thank you. I will find out Tuesday what the lab results are.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> picture testing


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> gary's standard poodle max looks huge right now with his winter coat - when he gets trimmed in the spring he will look like we are starving him. --- sam


Poor Max. He is a beautiful dog, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Glad to hear you are recovering Tami.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, Julie, Sonja, and Mags, thank you no lasting affects of fall. Went to Sun. Mtg., water jogged an hour in pool, helped move sangha. 
Forecast for 4-5 days of rain this week for Southern California. I know in many ways this is a blessing. But with rock/mud slides and flooding it is a tad worrying.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. All is well today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> sidlee - how nice of you to stop in and share a cuppa with us - we love new people to join us as often as they can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. and the rolled sandwiches sound wonderful - i love sandwiches of any kind. do please join us as often as you can. --- sam


Welcome Sidlee!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally caught up.
Big thanks to Sam for the recipes. Also to Julie,Margaret and Kate for summaries. 
Sassafras glad to hear your fall wasn't as bad as it could have been.
Railyn beautiful project bag and happy your ankle feels better.
Sure I am forgetting rresponses.&#128533;

Had a great time at the hockey game. My hometown Guelph Storm beat neighbouring city Kitchener Rangers 7 to 3. Will post a few pictures later as I am on my tablet and pics are on my phone which is charging.

Got to go and look for something to make for supper.

P.S. welcome Sidlee


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, Julie, Sonja, and Mags, thank you no lasting affects of fall. Went to Sun. Mtg., water jogged an hour in pool, helped move sangha.
> Forecast for 4-5 days of rain this week for Southern California. I know in many ways this is a blessing. But with rock/mud slides and flooding it is a tad worrying.


I am so glad you have no lasting affects of your fall. I will hope that there are not many rock/mud slides or flooding. Hope the rain is gentle and soaking as needed, instead of torrential and flooding.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great that you had a good time on your family outing, Melody. Make it a quick easy supper, you still need to rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

While catching up here, I have been watching a Public Television special on the Duke of Devonshire and the history of the home and family. Very interesting! I am enjoying seeing the scenery and home. It's called Secrets of Chatsworth. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, I'm with you, not wanting to sleep in ice hotel.
Tami, glad you are recovering nicely. Thank you, I'm fine today.
Sonja, no, Maya was too excited by neighbor's dog to give me a look back. Loved pic of Mishka being stubborn. Maya doesn't have a stubborn bone in her body. But, she gets fixed on things, balls, neighbors dog, cats and is a hand full to control. Always said I may be short, but I'm mighty. But not mightier than a fixed focus Doberman.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, you do deserve it. Nice to treat ourselves now and then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also love the beach but do not like going into the ocean. It has been probably 10 years since we last were at the beach. My favorite thing to do at the beach is to rent one of the beach chairs under a huge umbrella and just sit and read, read, read. I will spend the entire day doing that with napping and listening to the water.


I've arranged to meet soemone this afternoon for a walk along the beach- and probably a coffee as well.
Should be packing up all my stuff left here so I can take it to Maryanne's this afternoon. The tomorrow morning I will walk over. So tonight might be my last night here- though we may come back for a week or so after Maryanne gets back especially if htis place has sold by then.
As if we aren't doing enough David is going in for a sleep study tonight. Guess it will give hime a more relaxed evening! he won't be able to do too much packing for a hospital room.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, I hear you. We do need that rain so badly, our plants are so thirsty and our lakes so dry.


sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, Julie, Sonja, and Mags, thank you no lasting affects of fall. Went to Sun. Mtg., water jogged an hour in pool, helped move sangha.
> Forecast for 4-5 days of rain this week for Southern California. I know in many ways this is a blessing. But with rock/mud slides and flooding it is a tad worrying.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sam for a great opening to 2016. Plenty of great recipes as usual which I'm not sure are a good start to my "healthy eating" regime. Still I can't start that until I've finished all the Christmas cake......mince pies.........chocolates........peanut brittle (that came back from Canada) and goodness knows what else. I can't bear waste or throwing things away so I just have to eat it all!! That's my excuse anyway. I had great plans to get back to my regular walking group today too, but the day dawned very grey and gloomy and then came rain, rain, and more rain so I didn't even make it out. So yours truly is just sitting, eating and knitting and reading. Great way to start a healthy New Year!


Agree so about needing to eat the things inthe house rather than waste them- and of course the more we can eat the less we need to move!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh, I miss the beach...the Atlantis Ocean. Love bodysurfing, reading on beach. The Pacific is just to cold even in San Diego.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think before long Margaret you will be jumping on that tram to the beach and building sand castles with Elizabeth. I'm with you though - it's better looking at the beach than being on it. I think if I had a house overlooking a beach I'd never get anything done, just spend all the time looking out the window.


Thats true she will love the beach I'm sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh one more quick thing....a funny on myself that you might get a chuckle out of. Regarding the scarf I'm knitting.....the yarn was in a hank so I had to wind it first. Winding went well but for some reason it wound so tight I couldn't remove it from the winder! So, here I sit with the top of the winder as my yarn holder. I now have to finish this project before I can begin another project with some beautiful black/gray/purple yarn I was gifted. LOL
> That's one way to be sure I finish a project! LOL
> 
> Okay...off to check out the daily digest and on to other things....TTYL for sure.


That must look so funny. It should work well as a yarn holder I would think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> 1st of all "Thank you, thank you" Julie for emailing the KTP attachment to me yesterday. Didn't have time to look too long.


my pleasure, Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks--but honestly, I am still a bit shocked at myself for spending nearly $100 on yarn for one project--and for me, no less! :shock: :lol:


But if it is a good yarn it should prove worth it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, Julie, Sonja, and Mags, thank you no lasting affects of fall. Went to Sun. Mtg., water jogged an hour in pool, helped move sangha.
> Forecast for 4-5 days of rain this week for Southern California. I know in many ways this is a blessing. But with rock/mud slides and flooding it is a tad worrying.


That is a relief (re: fall) I share your worry about the effects of rain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, I'm glad you have no after affects of the fall. Too bad soon as you get some rain yu have to worry about floods & mud slides. Always something.

Lynette, good to hear from you again, glad you had a nice Cristmas with your daughter. How is she doing?

Angela, I hope your family had a nice visit to Canada. I heard just after you said they were coming that there was a big accident with a bus on that highway to Whistler & people were standed for hours. I meant To ask if they were stopped in it. I imagine there were lots of frustrated people.

I dug out sow scrap wool this morning & made some dryer balls, not sure if they are felted enough yet, may need to go through again.
I also finished up the braided headband that Sonja shared the pattern for.
I think it turned out OK will post a picture later.

I may have lost my mind but am thinking of buying the pattern for the anemone hat, I don't know why but I really want to make one 

:roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well Ihave read quickly and caught up. HAve decided that I will take my computer with me to MAryanne's in an hour so I will be offline till tomorrow. could use my ipad but its fine for reading but don't like trying to reply etc. So I've decided that I am going to just knit and read for what bit of the day I have free after the things I have on.
Don't think it will fit in a back pack too well tomorrow morning !
SO I will see you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Cold here the last two days. After it being in the 80;s for Christmas it is really chilly and rainey yesterday and today, and my RA is acting up. Hope it warms up some in the next few days. Off to the doctor's tomorrow for a check up. Rehab going slowly but hopefully will get back on my feet sooner than later. Just started knitting again. Had put the needles down till I felt better.Hope anyone who has health issues going on feel better soon. Sam thank you for the recipes. Am going to try the crockpot hash brown recipe this week. is a simple dish but easy to prepare and sounds yummy. Thank you to the ladies who keep us up to date with the great summaries.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Oops, do you think Camilla meant evaporated milk instead of condensed milk in her clam chowder recipe? It would be awfully sweet otherwise!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But if it is a good yarn it should prove worth it!


That is how I justified it! It is a wool/silk blend in light green.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you "Sam" for this week's selection of recipes and "Darowil" for the updates.
> 
> As most of you know have had nothing but problems with my new computer, hopefully everything is now working as it should be. Have tried to keep up over these past several weeks but alas wasn't to be. Over the past 4 days have been talking with Techies from so many different sites trying to get this back to normal. All started with a virus or malware, they were demanding $500 then $1000's to repair my computer, ha! What vultures. Had "Dell" strip it back to the original settings (yes I tried doing this myself but didn't work) that took over 4 hours and on an on. But, like I've said it's OK now. (I hope). Ha!
> 
> ...


It is good to hear from you. I hope the computer continues to work well for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Cold here the last two days. After it being in the 80;s for Christmas it is really chilly and rainey yesterday and today, and my RA is acting up. Hope it warms up some in the next few days. Off to the doctor's tomorrow for a check up. Rehab going slowly but hopefully will get back on my feet sooner than later. Just started knitting again. Had put the needles down till I felt better.Hope anyone who has health issues going on feel better soon. Sam thank you for the recipes. Am going to try the crockpot hash brown recipe this week. is a simple dish but easy to prepare and sounds yummy. Thank you to the ladies who keep us up to date with the great summaries.


It is wonderful to hear from you. Are you back in Florida now? I am thinking 80 degrees has to be Florida instead of Pennsylvania. I hope you have sold your house in Penn. and have settled down. You don't need to be dealing with extra duties right now. I will keep you in my prayers for the healing process to be successful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, Julie, Sonja, and Mags, thank you no lasting affects of fall. Went to Sun. Mtg., water jogged an hour in pool, helped move sangha.
> Forecast for 4-5 days of rain this week for Southern California. I know in many ways this is a blessing. But with rock/mud slides and flooding it is a tad worrying.


Such a relief that you weren't hurt any more than a few scrapes and of course the ego, but we will take a hurt ego over physical hurts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cannot sleep
It is now3.14 and I have to be up in 3 hours . My eyes are stinging they are so tired but I just can't keep them shut 
Been listening to I think two owls as one seemed further away than the other but even they have gone quiet now


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot sleep
> It is now3.14 and I have to be up in 3 hours . My eyes are stinging they are so tired but I just can't keep them shut
> Been listening to I think two owls as one seemed further away than the other but even they have gone quiet now


I'm awake here in Essex too. Also tired. Will go back to bed and read again , hoping this time I will get to sleep.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Waiting for a pharmacist to come to my place to review my medications and my understanding of them, what they are for etc.

Will be interesting, as Doc admitted that sometimes they can focus on healing one thing without consideration to ongoing issues and can unintentionally cause medication clash. Pretty sure mine is fine, but will know after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Cold here the last two days. After it being in the 80;s for Christmas it is really chilly and rainey yesterday and today, and my RA is acting up. Hope it warms up some in the next few days. Off to the doctor's tomorrow for a check up. Rehab going slowly but hopefully will get back on my feet sooner than later. Just started knitting again. Had put the needles down till I felt better.Hope anyone who has health issues going on feel better soon. Sam thank you for the recipes. Am going to try the crockpot hash brown recipe this week. is a simple dish but easy to prepare and sounds yummy. Thank you to the ladies who keep us up to date with the great summaries.


Hoping it is sooner, rather than later, for you, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is how I justified it! It is a wool/silk blend in light green.


Sounds super, I have a wool/silk cowl progressing slowly- beautiful to the touch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot sleep
> It is now3.14 and I have to be up in 3 hours . My eyes are stinging they are so tired but I just can't keep them shut
> Been listening to I think two owls as one seemed further away than the other but even they have gone quiet now


Hopefully you have dropped off, I see you are now offline!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm awake here in Essex too. Also tired. Will go back to bed and read again , hoping this time I will get to sleep.


But you are still online, so maybe not, hoping you have fallen asleep though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Waiting for a pharmacist to come to my place to review my medications and my understanding of them, what they are for etc.
> 
> Will be interesting, as Doc admitted that sometimes they can focus on healing one thing without consideration to ongoing issues and can unintentionally cause medication clash. Pretty sure mine is fine, but will know after.


Hoping all works out okay, for greater understanding. I have a very helpful Pharmacist, who delivers scripts to my door, and always checks I know what is what, when I am at the doctors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Waiting for a pharmacist to come to my place to review my medications and my understanding of them, what they are for etc.
> 
> Will be interesting, as Doc admitted that sometimes they can focus on healing one thing without consideration to ongoing issues and can unintentionally cause medication clash. Pretty sure mine is fine, but will know after.


Hope everything checks out ok. That sure can be the case sometimes, especially when you get more than one Dr. caring for you for different things, like is often the case here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all works out okay, for greater understanding. I have a very helpful Pharmacist, who delivers scripts to my door, and always checks I know what is what, when I am at the doctors.


Wow! That is unheard of here! There is one pharmacy chain that does deliver, tho I don't know the cost, but I don't know that they go over anything with you. I would imagine it is just a delivery person. That must be great for you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 15. I get to see my chosen sister tomorrow for lunch. It will be the first time I will drive since surgery. I was cleared, but didn't feel up to it. Still can't turn my head to the left very easy, very far, but that is mostly the tape. I will be very careful. It is only 10-15 minutes away. I haven't gotten to see her in weeks. Used to be, before life got in the way, we saw each other several times a week. Sure miss those days. It will be nice to catch up. 

All are in my prayers. Good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! That is unheard of here! There is one pharmacy chain that does deliver, tho I don't know the cost, but I don't know that they go over anything with you. I would imagine it is just a delivery person. That must be great for you!


He is a very nice young Iraqi Muslim, very knowledgeable and caring, makes sure he explains to everyone just what they are getting, and what to expect. He is well aware of how grateful I am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 15. I get to see my chosen sister tomorrow for lunch. It will be the first time I will drive since surgery. I was cleared, but didn't feel up to it. Still can't turn my head to the left very easy, very far, but that is mostly the tape. I will be very careful. It is only 10-15 minutes away. I haven't gotten to see her in weeks. Used to be, before life got in the way, we saw each other several times a week. Sure miss those days. It will be nice to catch up.
> 
> All are in my prayers. Good night.


Have a lovely visit!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pearl one, glad you are feeling well enough to knit again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie and Pacer, thank you. Ll better, even my dignity!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments about my bag. It was one I made awhile ago and used as a gift. Right now I can't remember who I gave it to. I am looking for a place where I can sell my bags and make a little pocket money. I may try to sell them on line but am a little leery of the idea. Don't really like strangers in my home.
A laugh for the day. As a child, my oldest daughter hated cows. She said that we did them a favor by eating them as they were so ugly. Now she and DH have a farm and for Christmas they bought 6 cows and called it their Christmas present. I really got a chuckle out of it. Times sure change attitudes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It really a lovely bag and so appropriate for your locale.


Railyn said:


> Yes, I made it. It is one of my favorite embroidery patterns for this area.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound like a lovely combination and I have both oils on hand. I just may have to try that with the next batch. I just may make another smaller batch up tomorrow and if I do I'll give it a try. I sometimes struggle with what scents would smell good as a blended scent so I welcome any suggestions for anyone.


machriste said:


> Gwen, I order a soap from a company called Basin. It's scented with Sandalwood and Parchouli essential oils I like it even better than Lavender.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for a good report for you.


tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. I will find out Tuesday what the lab results are.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Which anemone hat are you looking at? I went to ravelry and there were several different styles.

quote=Bonnie7591]Desert Joy, I'm glad you have no after affects of the fall. Too bad soon as you get some rain yu have to worry about floods & mud slides. Always something.

Lynette, good to hear from you again, glad you had a nice Cristmas with your daughter. How is she doing?

Angela, I hope your family had a nice visit to Canada. I heard just after you said they were coming that there was a big accident with a bus on that highway to Whistler & people were standed for hours. I meant To ask if they were stopped in it. I imagine there were lots of frustrated people.

I dug out sow scrap wool this morning & made some dryer balls, not sure if they are felted enough yet, may need to go through again.
I also finished up the braided headband that Sonja shared the pattern for.
I think it turned out OK will post a picture later.

I may have lost my mind but am thinking of buying the pattern for the anemone hat, I don't know why but I really want to make one

:roll:[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Pearlone! Hope your RA will give you a break. I have to say I am very happy with the Orencia that they have me on now and getting good results so far. Of course the bit of weight loss also is helping I'm sure. By the way are you now in FL or still in PA?


pearlone said:


> Cold here the last two days. After it being in the 80;s for Christmas it is really chilly and rainey yesterday and today, and my RA is acting up. Hope it warms up some in the next few days. Off to the doctor's tomorrow for a check up. Rehab going slowly but hopefully will get back on my feet sooner than later. Just started knitting again. Had put the needles down till I felt better.Hope anyone who has health issues going on feel better soon. Sam thank you for the recipes. Am going to try the crockpot hash brown recipe this week. is a simple dish but easy to prepare and sounds yummy. Thank you to the ladies who keep us up to date with the great summaries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi FrannyGrace! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party; don't think I've seen yu hear before. I think you must be right about the recipe meaning evaporaed milk instead of condensed milk. Never made it before but do make oyster stew and YUCK can not imagine it with condensed milk for sure.



FrannyGrace said:


> Oops, do you think Camilla meant evaporated milk instead of condensed milk in her clam chowder recipe? It would be awfully sweet otherwise!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps you could try selling them as knitting bags on the main portion of Knitting Paradise. You'd have to add in for postage but I imagine you could probably fit one in the flat rate box that runs around $6 at the post office. Just an idea.



Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind comments about my bag. It was one I made awhile ago and used as a gift. Right now I can't remember who I gave it to. I am looking for a place where I can sell my bags and make a little pocket money. I may try to sell them on line but am a little leery of the idea. Don't really like strangers in my home.
> A laugh for the day. As a child, my oldest daughter hated cows. She said that we did them a favor by eating them as they were so ugly. Now she and DH have a farm and for Christmas they bought 6 cows and called it their Christmas present. I really got a chuckle out of it. Times sure change attitudes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Signing off for the evening. Will TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind comments about my bag. It was one I made awhile ago and used as a gift. Right now I can't remember who I gave it to. I am looking for a place where I can sell my bags and make a little pocket money. I may try to sell them on line but am a little leery of the idea. Don't really like strangers in my home.
> A laugh for the day. As a child, my oldest daughter hated cows. She said that we did them a favor by eating them as they were so ugly. Now she and DH have a farm and for Christmas they bought 6 cows and called it their Christmas present. I really got a chuckle out of it. Times sure change attitudes.


Must have!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I'm awake here in Essex too. Also tired. Will go back to bed and read again , hoping this time I will get to sleep.


Hope you are asleep and I'm wishing I was 
I'm just having a quick read while drinking my coffee


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are asleep and I'm wishing I was
> I'm just having a quick read while drinking my coffee


Sorry you're not feeling too bright- maybe if you can have a quiet day? Is that possible?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully you have dropped off, I see you are now offline!


Did eventually 2 hours sleep is not good for my eyes . I've got my glasses on hoping that will help .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry you're not feeling too bright- maybe if you can have a quiet day? Is that possible?


No I have to be out and back again . Need to pick up prescriptions and run a few errands . BIL will be here this morning for a couple of hours so ideal time to go


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Perhaps you could try selling them as knitting bags on the main portion of Knitting Paradise. You'd have to add in for postage but I imagine you could probably fit one in the flat rate box that runs around $6 at the post office. Just an idea.


That's what I was thinking . You should show your bag in pictures and mention that you are thinking of selling and see if there is any interest


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I mentioned a yummy slice last week, well I finally got the recipe from my friend.

Malteeser Fudge

155g Malteesers
4 Mars Bars
2 x 220g block milk choc (cooking is best)
1 tin condensed milk

Set malteesers aside.
In large bowl over steaming pot, combine condensed milk, broken block milk choc and 4 chopped up mars bars.
Stir gently until all dissolved and combined. Remove from heat.

Gently mix in malteesers. Pour into ready silicon baking dish.
Place in fridge to set. Cut up and enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - a little sun would go a long way to lighten my mood. i think the snow was all north of us - we didn't get any. however - wtol said there could be a skiff on the ground by morning - we will see. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That sun sure hasn't been around much. I got new glasses, and sun glasses in November. Couldn't wear the sunglasses enough to tell if they were ok! I never did get used to the lined trifocals, and had to have the lenses remade into the progressives. Thankfully it was only another $30. Sam, I know both of us would feel much better if we could have a little more sunshine. Rain is something we don't need any of for a bit. It has been snowing a very fine, sugary snow all afternoon. Small accumulations on the edge of the roads and driveways.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they have enough covers to keep you toasty warm. --- sam



angelam said:


> I went to an ice hotel when I was in Norway a couple of years ago. Very pretty and great to just stop in for a drink but I don't think I want to sleep on a block of ice!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alas - the socks have gone into hiding - i cannot find where i put them. but i will persevere in my search. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, I am sure you could do them, it would just take a bit of extra work. M is always asking me why I don't do more projects with designs in them. You could do the Star Wars hats, too. By the way, how are those socks going? :-D Hope you have finished the first, and started the second one. Remember, once bad weather gets here, I can't drive 3 hours to rescue it! But I would be happy to in good weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who better to spend money on sorlenna - after all - you are numero uno to yourself. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks--but honestly, I am still a bit shocked at myself for spending nearly $100 on yarn for one project--and for me, no less! :shock: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll take one in light blue and tan. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Well Ihave read quickly and caught up. HAve decided that I will take my computer with me to MAryanne's in an hour so I will be offline till tomorrow. could use my ipad but its fine for reading but don't like trying to reply etc. So I've decided that I am going to just knit and read for what bit of the day I have free after the things I have on.
> Don't think it will fit in a back pack too well tomorrow morning !
> SO I will see you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought they were the same thing but i guess sweetened condensed milk is thicker. she probably meant evaporated milk - i would probably use half and half or pure cream.

and a big welcome to you fanny grace to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - someone is usually around 24/7 - and there is always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it available - so do plan on making us one of your stops when you are on line - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



FrannyGrace said:


> Oops, do you think Camilla meant evaporated milk instead of condensed milk in her clam chowder recipe? It would be awfully sweet otherwise!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds wonderful. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> That is how I justified it! It is a wool/silk blend in light green.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one time on "the mentalist" he was telling a guy that was complaining he couldn't sleep that he should breathe in through his nose and say (in his mind) one - out through pursed lips and say two - and you know what - if you really concentrate on it - it works. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cannot sleep
> It is now3.14 and I have to be up in 3 hours . My eyes are stinging they are so tired but I just can't keep them shut
> Been listening to I think two owls as one seemed further away than the other but even they have gone quiet now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my pharmacist does the same - i really like her. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all works out okay, for greater understanding. I have a very helpful Pharmacist, who delivers scripts to my door, and always checks I know what is what, when I am at the doctors.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> I mentioned a yummy slice last week, well I finally got the recipe from my friend.
> 
> Malteeser Fudge


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


Oh my she is stubborn isn't she. She is so pretty though.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look like nice cosy slippers I'm finishing of my second Star Wars hat . I could have had it finished days ago but I really don't like doing the same thing twice so I've been collecting more patterns . I think I have a collecting patterns problem


Your knitting is absolutely fabulous?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> picture testing


Lovely work, I see that you did make it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just poured my batch of soap. Took just a bit longer than the recipe stated to reach trace but that can vary depending on your crock pot. Added Lavender essential oil; boys does it smell good. Should be able to unmold & slice it this time tomorrow. Suppose to be able to use then but will still let it cure about a week to get it even harder so it will last longer. I had made melt & pour soap and re-melted lye base soaps before but this was a first time mixing the lye and all myself. It went really smoothly. I know lye can be dangerous to handle but can't believe I didn't try it years ago. Guess I was being overly cautious; glad I've done it now and already planning to make more. I love homemade soaps.


I was terrified of lye too Gwen but there is nothing wrong with being very cautious with it. I am still very careful and always wear gloves and eye protection.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, I hope your family had a nice visit to Canada. I heard just after you said they were coming that there was a big accident with a bus on that highway to Whistler & people were standed for hours. I meant To ask if they were stopped in it. I imagine there were lots of frustrated people.
> 
> They had a wonderful time thanks Bonnie. 14yr old DGD who has been off skiing for the past three or four years decided she liked it again and is now tackling black runs, thus giving her mother a few more grey hairs! I didn't hear anything about accidents so I assume they were not affected.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look like nice cosy slippers I'm finishing of my second Star Wars hat . I could have had it finished days ago but I really don't like doing the same thing twice so I've been collecting more patterns . I think I have a collecting patterns problem


My Michael says they are comfy. Love the Star Wars hat. My sister made Star Wars hats for her grandsons, they love them. I don't care to make the same pattern twice in a row either, the reason this pair isn't finished yet. I have more patterns than I could possibly knit/crochet in my lifetime. Still save new ones I fancy though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I make soap with luffa in it and it is great for the feet. I buy the luffa though.
> 
> Sam when I was reading the recipes I saw luffa soup, how gross and scratchy that would be.😉


Glad to see I was not the only one that read it as luffa soup first glance. 😁😳


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


Looks better now it's not so wet. I used to talk to Kiwi all the time explaining why she shouldn't dig up all the lavender or lay in the thyme patch.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I mentioned a yummy slice last week, well I finally got the recipe from my friend.
> 
> Malteeser Fudge
> 
> ...


I guess this is the low calorie version?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I enjoyed our family gathering yesterday, but it was like Bedlam! It's nice to see all the wee ones playing together and interesting to see who pairs up with who - funnily enough it was the kids who really don't see each other except at New Year who seemed to be the best pals! Luke spent his time with Blair who, at almost 4 is the nearest in age to him, and when Blair was getting ready to go home (they were driving back to Edinburgh...takes about 2hours) Luke said, "No, I want to keep him!" :lol: DS#2, DIL & Caitlin all stayed here last night and right now they are out visiting friends who have a new baby, but "We'll be back for lunch!" I'd better go and see what there is for eating. TTYL (to quote Gwen) :lol:


Nice to hear everyone had a good time. DJ used to say she wanted to keep Seth when they visited, now she realizes they live close enough to visit often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love being by the water, too. In it, not so much. I hate getting my face wet. I don't even wash my face in the shower. I wash it in the sink after, with a face cloth. The only problem with being by the water, I soon need a restroom! Good thing we have the RV. The Lake, or the ocean, a book and my knitting or beading, and I am happy. It can even be a small pond. I would stay on the farm with my aunt and uncle for a week in the summer, and would take a book out by the pond for hours, then come back in time to sit and watch my uncle milk the cows. I stayed out of boats until after the kids were born, and DH bought a small fishing boat. Even then I didn't go out in it much. I never learned to swim.


I'm with you as regards to water on my face. When the boys were young they knew better than to splash me in the pool! I can swim, but keep my face well away from the water. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took some pictures on walk this morning . Remember the picture of the flooded stream well the water has finally gone back to normal so now you can't see it . The poor sheep are covered in mud as are the donkeys . The horses don't care they just keep rolling in the mud
> And Mishka has decided that she wants to go home she can be such a lazy pudding sometimes . I finally managed to get her moving again
> Thank goodness nobody is about to hear us having a discussion about exercise


Oh dear, Mishka being stubborn. LOL Everything looks so green, not like here at the moment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I enjoyed our family gathering yesterday, but it was like Bedlam! It's nice to see all the wee ones playing together and interesting to see who pairs up with who - funnily enough it was the kids who really don't see each other except at New Year who seemed to be the best pals! Luke spent his time with Blair who, at almost 4 is the nearest in age to him, and when Blair was getting ready to go home (they were driving back to Edinburgh...takes about 2hours) Luke said, "No, I want to keep him!" :lol: DS#2, DIL & Caitlin all stayed here last night and right now they are out visiting friends who have a new baby, but "We'll be back for lunch!" I'd better go and see what there is for eating. TTYL (to quote Gwen) :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't worry about it Julie.....we all need to be recognized occassionally and I for one sometimes forget to thank Sam, You, Margaret, and Kate for all you do to keep the KTP going and so easy to keep up with. So here is a *big Thank You* to all of you. I usually keep up but do read the summary each week because my memory is certainly not as sharp as it used to be. Also, sometimes I fly through the postings and know I miss stuff. Love to all of you for the job everyone does. The KTP flows along so smoothly because of you folks.


And a big thankyou from me too :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh one more quick thing....a funny on myself that you might get a chuckle out of. Regarding the scarf I'm knitting.....the yarn was in a hank so I had to wind it first. Winding went well but for some reason it wound so tight I couldn't remove it from the winder! So, here I sit with the top of the winder as my yarn holder. I now have to finish this project before I can begin another project with some beautiful black/gray/purple yarn I was gifted. LOL
> That's one way to be sure I finish a project! LOL
> 
> Okay...off to check out the daily digest and on to other things....TTYL for sure.


LOL  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> picture testing


That looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, the heater will sit. The floor of the camper a foot or so above the ice. DH has a propane heater in the little tent like shack he uses now, it sits right on the ice with no problem. The ice normally get several feet thick so no danger of melting through :lol:


I was wondering about that also.  Such a different life you have to us here. It actually sounds like you all have heaps of fun and good times, probably more than people here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did eventually 2 hours sleep is not good for my eyes . I've got my glasses on hoping that will help .


Not good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you "Sam" for this week's selection of recipes and "Darowil" for the updates.
> 
> As most of you know have had nothing but problems with my new computer, hopefully everything is now working as it should be. Have tried to keep up over these past several weeks but alas wasn't to be. Over the past 4 days have been talking with Techies from so many different sites trying to get this back to normal. All started with a virus or malware, they were demanding $500 then $1000's to repair my computer, ha! What vultures. Had "Dell" strip it back to the original settings (yes I tried doing this myself but didn't work) that took over 4 hours and on an on. But, like I've said it's OK now. (I hope). Ha!
> 
> ...


I am glad your computer is finally up and running. Good to have you back with us and thanks Julie for sending the link.... 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I have to be out and back again . Need to pick up prescriptions and run a few errands . BIL will be here this morning for a couple of hours so ideal time to go


I guess as it is now 11am., for you, that you are out getting those errands done- hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've arranged to meet soemone this afternoon for a walk along the beach- and probably a coffee as well.
> Should be packing up all my stuff left here so I can take it to Maryanne's this afternoon. The tomorrow morning I will walk over. So tonight might be my last night here- though we may come back for a week or so after Maryanne gets back especially if htis place has sold by then.
> As if we aren't doing enough David is going in for a sleep study tonight. Guess it will give hime a more relaxed evening! he won't be able to do too much packing for a hospital room.


Wow things are really moving along. I hope you enjoyed the beach walk. Good luck to David with his sleep study.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> my pharmacist does the same - i really like her. --- sam


That is good Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds yummy. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad your computer is finally up and running. Good to have you back with us and thanks Julie for sending the link....
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping all works out okay, for greater understanding. I have a very helpful Pharmacist, who delivers scripts to my door, and always checks I know what is what, when I am at the doctors.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy New Year! Back to work today. Finally got all of the decorations down and put away. Managed to find room to store the boxes of decorations that mom brought over for the boys to go through. Do you think any of them went through any of it? No, told them I would hold it till next year. Come Thanksgiving they are all taking it or it will be given away. We enjoyed our time together as a family, Mia got passed around quite a bit, we told the expecting mom to hurry so we don't have to share as much! lol She wishes she could. Have to get moving and get lunch packed etc. Hope that you all have a fabulous first week of our New Year. Wishes for all the best for everyone and your families in the New Year. 

love and hugs
Dawn


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, I'm glad you have no after affects of the fall. Too bad soon as you get some rain yu have to worry about floods & mud slides. Always something.
> 
> Lynette, good to hear from you again, glad you had a nice Cristmas with your daughter. How is she doing?
> 
> ...


She's doing wonderful. Thanks for asking.

-17 when I woke this morning, brrrrr! At least the sun is shining, haven't seen it for days.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> It is good to hear from you. I hope the computer continues to work well for you.


Me too! So far so good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Like Dawn I've just got all the decorations down and put away and I'm jiggered! This is when you realise you are getting old, as DH says, "I can't do anything nowadays but the sweat is dripping off me!" Nice picture for you! :shock: I'm going to cull Luke's toys this afternoon and get half of them put into the loft because he'll no doubt appear tomorrow with a new load to keep here! We've got him all week as PG is on jury duty....God help them! :roll: He starts his new nursery up at the school this week so fingers crossed that goes ok. We had our visit a few weeks ago and he seemed to like it so hopefully he'll be fine, although he'll be tired as he's there for an hour more than in the last place, and he goes 5 afternoons instead of just 2.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> She's doing wonderful. Thanks for asking.
> 
> -17 when I woke this morning, brrrrr! At least the sun is shining, haven't seen it for days.


Glad to hear that your DD is doing well. The sun is shining here too, but we're due more rain tomorrow. :-(


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Waiting for a pharmacist to come to my place to review my medications and my understanding of them, what they are for etc.
> 
> Will be interesting, as Doc admitted that sometimes they can focus on healing one thing without consideration to ongoing issues and can unintentionally cause medication clash. Pretty sure mine is fine, but will know after.


Lucky you that your Pharmacist will come to your home, doubt they would do this in Canada.

Actually it's all computerized in Ontario. Many times the Pharmacists will instruct you on your medications.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Goodness already past 8.30 am, need to get up from my nice warm bed and take my medication then start getting ready for my appointment. Will check in later this evening. Enjoy your day/evening.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> one time on "the mentalist" he was telling a guy that was complaining he couldn't sleep that he should breathe in through his nose and say (in his mind) one - out through pursed lips and say two - and you know what - if you really concentrate on it - it works. --- sam


I think I would have been on 3 million and something . even though I didn't fall asleep till after 3.30 sometime I still woke up at 6


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Happy New Year! Back to work today. Finally got all of the decorations down and put away. Managed to find room to store the boxes of decorations that mom brought over for the boys to go through. Do you think any of them went through any of it? No, told them I would hold it till next year. Come Thanksgiving they are all taking it or it will be given away. We enjoyed our time together as a family, Mia got passed around quite a bit, we told the expecting mom to hurry so we don't have to share as much! lol She wishes she could. Have to get moving and get lunch packed etc. Hope that you all have a fabulous first week of our New Year. Wishes for all the best for everyone and your families in the New Year.
> 
> love and hugs
> Dawn


Love and hugs to you, Dawn! Hope work is going well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess as it is now 11am., for you, that you are out getting those errands done- hope you are feeling a bit better.


I'm back and slightly annoyed as I have to go back out later as the prescription wasn't ready to pick up from my doctors . Deliberately left going there till last 
Don't want to go back out as its not very nice out there but I will have to


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think I would have been on 3 million and something . even though I didn't fall asleep till after 3.30 sometime I still woke up at 6


 :thumbup: How did the errands go?

I see you've already answered my query!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Like Dawn I've just got all the decorations down and put away and I'm jiggered! This is when you realise you are getting old, as DH says, "I can't do anything nowadays but the sweat is dripping off me!" Nice picture for you! :shock: I'm going to cull Luke's toys this afternoon and get half of them put into the loft because he'll no doubt appear tomorrow with a new load to keep here! We've got him all week as PG is on jury duty....God help them! :roll: He starts his new nursery up at the school this week so fingers crossed that goes ok. We had our visit a few weeks ago and he seemed to like it so hopefully he'll be fine, although he'll be tired as he's there for an hour more than in the last place, and he goes 5 afternoons instead of just 2.


Off to nursery that should be fun for him . My youngest used to go to afternoon nursery then go home and fall asleep sometimes till the next morning . At what age do children start school in Scotland ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Your knitting is absolutely fabulous?


Thank you mags . And today mishka was the perfect dog it was me who didn't want to walk 😄


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you mags . And today mishka was the perfect dog it was me who didn't want to walk 😄


One of Murphy's Laws?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> My Michael says they are comfy. Love the Star Wars hat. My sister made Star Wars hats for her grandsons, they love them. I don't care to make the same pattern twice in a row either, the reason this pair isn't finished yet. I have more patterns than I could possibly knit/crochet in my lifetime. Still save new ones I fancy though.


The slippers do look comfy . Going to finish the couple of projects I've got in my basket then get back to crochet otherwise I will forget what I have already learned


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> You're not aiming to keep up with Mel then? :lol: :lol:


Oh no I've had enough of hats for a while . Going to find a nice knitting stitch I can jazz up a plain dress with


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

If this links to what I hope, it is rather interesting- I normally delete these emails unopened.

http://www.viralnova.com/trippy-polar-photos/?mb=vnnl&utm_source=Sailthru&utm


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is a very nice young Iraqi Muslim, very knowledgeable and caring, makes sure he explains to everyone just what they are getting, and what to expect. He is well aware of how grateful I am!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> alas - the socks have gone into hiding - i cannot find where i put them. but i will persevere in my search. --- sam


. 
:lol: Maybe the cats hid them behind the sofa.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm with you as regards to water on my face. When the boys were young they knew better than to splash me in the pool! I can swim, but keep my face well away from the water. :roll:


I've always been this way. Don't know why. If I got in the pool with the kids the rule was no splashing here too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is how I justified it! It is a wool/silk blend in light green.


Sounds beautiful, can't wait to see your sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot sleep
> It is now3.14 and I have to be up in 3 hours . My eyes are stinging they are so tired but I just can't keep them shut
> Been listening to I think two owls as one seemed further away than the other but even they have gone quiet now


I hope you managed to get some sleep


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi FrannyGrace! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party; don't think I've seen yu hear before. I think you must be right about the recipe meaning evaporaed milk instead of condensed milk. Never made it before but do make oyster stew and YUCK can not imagine it with condensed milk for sure.


Maybe condensed milk isn't sweetened in all parts of the world? But I agree, our condensed milk would be terrible in a soup, yuk!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind comments about my bag. It was one I made awhile ago and used as a gift. Right now I can't remember who I gave it to. I am looking for a place where I can sell my bags and make a little pocket money. I may try to sell them on line but am a little leery of the idea. Don't really like strangers in my home.
> A laugh for the day. As a child, my oldest daughter hated cows. She said that we did them a favor by eating them as they were so ugly. Now she and DH have a farm and for Christmas they bought 6 cows and called it their Christmas present. I really got a chuckle out of it. Times sure change attitudes.


Have you thought about etsy or one of the other handmade sites? It's a thought--you'd not have to encounter anyone in person that way (I agree with you about strangers in my home).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound like a lovely combination and I have both oils on hand. I just may have to try that with the next batch. I just may make another smaller batch up tomorrow and if I do I'll give it a try. I sometimes struggle with what scents would smell good as a blended scent so I welcome any suggestions for anyone.


I like lemon and basil. It's very...zingy. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:



> Which anemone hat are you looking at? I went to ravelry and there were several different styles.


There's a video on youtube that shows how to make the tendrils if you mean Cat Bordhi's anemone hat here: 




I'm rather fascinated by these but haven't tried them yet. It's been on my list for ages. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Like Dawn I've just got all the decorations down and put away and I'm jiggered! This is when you realise you are getting old, as DH says, "I can't do anything nowadays but the sweat is dripping off me!" Nice picture for you! :shock: I'm going to cull Luke's toys this afternoon and get half of them put into the loft because he'll no doubt appear tomorrow with a new load to keep here! We've got him all week as PG is on jury duty....God help them! :roll: He starts his new nursery up at the school this week so fingers crossed that goes ok. We had our visit a few weeks ago and he seemed to like it so hopefully he'll be fine, although he'll be tired as he's there for an hour more than in the last place, and he goes 5 afternoons instead of just 2.


Seems going to nursery school, I'm thinking it's the same as our play school, every day is alot at his age. GD goes to play-school( you pay for this) 1 morning a week. They do have preschool at the school( no cost) but you must commit to bringing them 5 days a week 9-12. DIL said they want her to be a child so didn't send her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> who better to spend money on sorlenna - after all - you are numero uno to yourself. --- sam


Well...not really. I am mom & Oma, after all. 

Speaking of being Oma, last night GD#2 said, "I love you, too," on the phone. My heart just melted! She's 2 1/2 now and talking up a storm. I miss them all so much.



KateB said:


> I'm with you as regards to water on my face. When the boys were young they knew better than to splash me in the pool! I can swim, but keep my face well away from the water. :roll:


I don't have any problem with water on my face, but I must have my feet on the ground if I am in water--no deep end of the pool for me or the ocean pulling at my legs!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


That sounds very unfair--I can understand the frustration and worry. One would think they could make room as it's important--I will send good thoughts that it works out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


Poor woman, she doesn't need this added stress! Will you go stay with her if need be?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe condensed milk isn't sweetened in all parts of the world? But I agree, our condensed milk would be terrible in a soup, yuk!


Condensed Milk here is absolutely thick with sugar- can't imagine much worse than using it in mistake for Evaporated!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


Oh my dear! As if it was not bad enough already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems going to nursery school, I'm thinking it's the same as our play school, every day is alot at his age. GD goes to play-school( you pay for this) 1 morning a week. They do have preschool at the school( no cost) but you must commit to bringing them 5 days a week 9-12. DIL said they want her to be a child so didn't send her.


And I have managed to forget just how old Luke is now-a-days?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> There's a video on youtube that shows how to make the tendrils if you mean Cat Bordhi's anemone hat here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the one
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anemone-hats

I really liked the twisted band but OMG, the I instructions are a little scary, so I just started with the regular brim.lif I do another I might get brave enough to try the möbius brim.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't have any problem with water on my face, but I must have my feet on the ground if I am in water--no deep end of the pool for me or the ocean pulling at my legs!


I can swim & have no problem with the deep end of the. Pool but I really don't like swimming in the lake when it's over my head, I don't like not knowing how far I have to swim before I'm safe :roll: Just makes me nervous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That sounds very unfair--I can understand the frustration and worry. One would think they could make room as it's important--I will send good thoughts that it works out.


 :thumbup: For sure something like this should have priority


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Looks better now it's not so wet. I used to talk to Kiwi all the time explaining why she shouldn't dig up all the lavender or lay in the thyme patch.


Think I sometimes have better conversations with Mishka than I do with husband :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can swim & have no problem with the deep end of the. Pool but I really don't like swimming in the lake when it's over my head, I don't like not knowing how far I have to swim before I'm safe :roll: Just makes me nervous


The one time I have swum in very deep ocean, off the Coromandel coast, 20 minutes after weighing anchor, we encountered a tropical shark, which alerted my brother (Alastair) to the fact that the Cyclone he knew was heading to Rarotonga, had changed direction. I had a very tough introduction to being helmsperson, holding a 29 foot 11inch yacht into the rapidly increasing swell. I was very fit in those days, but the emotional exhaustion of holding her, with my brother up the mast, I slept nearly 24 hours, tumbling out of my berth once, the seas were so rough- and I did not even wake up!

This was January 1971, and later in that Cyclone the Endeavour Replica that was sailing from Australia tried to enter the Parengarenga Harbour, in the very far north- plowed into the sand bar and all were lost- pity they had not read Cook's Charts more carefully- Sand bars don't make for a safe landing in bad weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I really need to get off here & get to work. I used to rent a steam rug cleaner in town but it broke down & they didn't fix it. So I bought a cleaner when they were on 1/2 price a couple of weeks ago. I figure if I had to go to Lloyd to rent & return it I won't be long paying for this one so I'm off to try it on my bedroom.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One of Murphy's Laws?


Well I've been back and guess what no prescription told to comeback before 6 to see if it's ready 
Told her I don't think so I will be back in the morning and it better be ready


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've been back and guess what no prescription told to comeback before 6 to see if it's ready
> Told her I don't think so I will be back in the morning and it better be ready


Grrroan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe condensed milk isn't sweetened in all parts of the world? But I agree, our condensed milk would be terrible in a soup, yuk!


Condensed milk here is sickly sweet


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I sometimes have better conversations with Mishka than I do with husband :XD:


I know I have better conversation with Ringo, but for very different reasons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Condensed milk here is sickly sweet


It certainly is here too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


I'll scream with you . I know that emergencies happen so beds get taken 
But surely because of your sisters circumstances there must be a bed free somewhere in the hospital


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can swim & have no problem with the deep end of the. Pool but I really don't like swimming in the lake when it's over my head, I don't like not knowing how far I have to swim before I'm safe :roll: Just makes me nervous


I'm the complete opposite to all of you I love swimming and splashing was a must . Taught my 3 sons and their friends to swim . We used to go at least once a week . Used to spend most of my summers in the water .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Like Dawn I've just got all the decorations down and put away and I'm jiggered! This is when you realise you are getting old, as DH says, "I can't do anything nowadays but the sweat is dripping off me!" Nice picture for you! :shock: I'm going to cull Luke's toys this afternoon and get half of them put into the loft because he'll no doubt appear tomorrow with a new load to keep here! We've got him all week as PG is on jury duty....God help them! :roll: He starts his new nursery up at the school this week so fingers crossed that goes ok. We had our visit a few weeks ago and he seemed to like it so hopefully he'll be fine, although he'll be tired as he's there for an hour more than in the last place, and he goes 5 afternoons instead of just 2.


Got my tree and decorations down today too. All stacked on the landing waiting for DS to come round and put them up in the loft. 
Hope Luke enjoys his new nursery. I'm sure you're right, he'll be very tired after 5 afternoons.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


What a pain. Tell her to jump up and down and make a big fuss! It sometimes works!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't have any problem with water on my face, but I must have my feet on the ground if I am in water--no deep end of the pool for me or the ocean pulling at my legs!


Don't mind water on my face but can't open my eyes under water. I'm not a good swimmer so like to always be where I know I can put my feet on the ground. DD got me wearing a mask and flippers (not a pretty sight) for snorkelling when they lived in Egypt. I enjoyed the snorkelling, very peaceful, but I needed to put my feet down frequently to check I wasn't going too far out. Try putting your feet down wearing flippers - I spent more time standing on my head than the right way up!! :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12 30pm here and just sitting down now. Got up at 7:30am and have been on the go ever since. Once Greg and Gage were out the door I got to work making the cake. As that was in the oven I got the Chilli in the pot on the stove. Invited MIL but she can't make it and asked Sister in law and her bf and her daughter. They are coming that I know of. Asked one of Gregs friends and his wife and daughter. He is getting over pneumonia so they will pass. Have to wrap Gregs presents and everything for his bday is done til later. My goal tomorrow is to get the tree and decorations put away. Have to go for that scan tomorrow at 9:30am then I am free. 

Welcome FrannyGrace&#9786;

Couple of pics from the hockey game.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12 30pm here and just sitting down now. Got up at 7:30am and have been on the go ever since. Once Greg and Gage were out the door I got to work making the cake. As that was in the oven I got the Chilli in the pot on the stove. Invited MIL but she can't make it and asked Sister in law and her bf and her daughter. They are coming that I know of. Asked one of Gregs friends and his wife and daughter. He is getting over pneumonia so they will pass. Have to wrap Gregs presents and everything for his bday is done til later.
> 
> Welcome FrannyGrace☺
> 
> Couple of pics from the hockey game.


Don't see Ice Hockey, ever here, except on the telly.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie it was so much fun. I haven't been to a Hockey game in likely 12 yrs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto I was wondering the same thing. Keeping your sister in prayer that all will get worked out.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Poor woman, she doesn't need this added stress! Will you go stay with her if need be?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie it was so much fun. I haven't been to a Hockey game in likely 12 yrs.


It is a very fast game, isn't it? Glad you had an enjoyable excursion!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, love those little twirlers. I made socks for DGD with them from Cat Borhdi (spelling?) pattern.
Did 20 min. Zumba and 3sets of 15 exercises on 5 different weight machines. Thinking of going back for floor yoga at lunchtime. We'll see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wishing Greg a happy birthday. You have been quite busy oday. Ho9pe all goes well. Never been to a hockey game. Glad you had a fun family outing.


gagesmom said:


> 12 30pm here and just sitting down now. Got up at 7:30am and have been on the go ever since. Once Greg and Gage were out the door I got to work making the cake. As that was in the oven I got the Chilli in the pot on the stove. Invited MIL but she can't make it and asked Sister in law and her bf and her daughter. They are coming that I know of. Asked one of Gregs friends and his wife and daughter. He is getting over pneumonia so they will pass. Have to wrap Gregs presents and everything for his bday is done til later. My goal tomorrow is to get the tree and decorations put away. Have to go for that scan tomorrow at 9:30am then I am free.
> 
> Welcome FrannyGrace☺
> 
> Couple of pics from the hockey game.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

On for just a little bit - just taking a break from the work for a bit. Everything is as far as I can get it without some answers that I'm waiting for. Hope to hear from them this afternoon.

The person I work with is feeling lousy so isn't in the office today; so I didn't have to go in either. Could easily get it all done from here.

My car is in the shop for new bearings and some other stuff. DH thought it might be the transmission, but thankfully, it's not. DH just spent a day putting in new belts, plugs, etc. so with the new wiring and bearings, it should be as good as new. It's a fairly old car (1999), but I love it and it has so few miles on it. It's been a very good car and other than tires and oil, hasn't needed much in the way of repairs. I'll keep it until it dies on me which should be a very long time. 

Not having to go into work helps and I can pick up DH from work and head over to pick up the car if it's ready this afternoon. I wish I'd known earlier that I needn't be going in as I got up very early to take DH to work and get some work done here before going into the office.

I want to start some new projects, but think I'd better finish up a couple of them first. I haven't picked up needles for a while so feel like I'm missing something.

Love to all and saying prayers for all in need.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto I was wondering the same thing. Keeping your sister in prayer that all will get worked out.


Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


Oh thank goodness for that! That really is an answer to prayers, given.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh thank goodness for that! That really is an answer to prayers, given.


Yes, it is. By the way, Anne, the lady I mentioned wasn't disgusted that I wasn't going up yet, but was disgusted that someone with breast cancer would be treated as though it was minor surgery and a delay wouldn't really matter.Anne is a church goer who practices her faith in a practical manner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is. By the way, Anne, the lady I mentioned wasn't disgusted that I wasn't going up yet, but was disgusted that someone with breast cancer would be treated as though it was minor surgery and a delay wouldn't really matter.Anne is a church goer who practices her faith in a practical manner.


Always the best kind of Christian!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


 :thumbup: How wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joann's just sent me an email saying they have Cleckheaton Superfine Merino 8ply Yarn as a special deal, but it doesn't say how much is in the skein! I looked it up and it says 65g/130m; at $13.49 each, I will have to pass, but I am sure it is lovely. Have any of our Aussie knitters used it, and what do you think, should this opportunity arise when I do have some money to spare?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this little hat newborn size. This boucle wasn't as bad to knit with as the colorful one. Weird. 

Off I go for now to grab a shower. Chilli smells delicious, Greg's stomach has been growling since him and Gage got back from the school.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you dawn - happy new year to you and yours. is this a second grandbaby you are waiting for? --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Happy New Year! Back to work today. Finally got all of the decorations down and put away. Managed to find room to store the boxes of decorations that mom brought over for the boys to go through. Do you think any of them went through any of it? No, told them I would hold it till next year. Come Thanksgiving they are all taking it or it will be given away. We enjoyed our time together as a family, Mia got passed around quite a bit, we told the expecting mom to hurry so we don't have to share as much! lol She wishes she could. Have to get moving and get lunch packed etc. Hope that you all have a fabulous first week of our New Year. Wishes for all the best for everyone and your families in the New Year.
> 
> love and hugs
> Dawn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always nice when they are working well and when they aren't - talk about frustration. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Me too! So far so good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you guys must have all the sun - it sure isn't shinning here. it doesn't seem like luke should be old enough to be in nursery school five days a week. hope he does well. --- sam



KateB said:


> Like Dawn I've just got all the decorations down and put away and I'm jiggered! This is when you realise you are getting old, as DH says, "I can't do anything nowadays but the sweat is dripping off me!" Nice picture for you! :shock: I'm going to cull Luke's toys this afternoon and get half of them put into the loft because he'll no doubt appear tomorrow with a new load to keep here! We've got him all week as PG is on jury duty....God help them! :roll: He starts his new nursery up at the school this week so fingers crossed that goes ok. We had our visit a few weeks ago and he seemed to like it so hopefully he'll be fine, although he'll be tired as he's there for an hour more than in the last place, and he goes 5 afternoons instead of just 2.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the way my living room looks right now it could be. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> .
> :lol: Maybe the cats hid them behind the sofa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the way my living room looks right now it could be. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> .
> :lol: Maybe the cats hid them behind the sofa.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can they really do that? --- sam



martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sister in law her boyfriend and nice are coming for Chilli and cake. Glad they can make it&#128077;&#128077;
&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127881;&#127882; Happy birthday Greg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

eagle brand - i can eat it right out of the can. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Condensed milk here is sickly sweet


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Off to nursery that should be fun for him . My youngest used to go to afternoon nursery then go home and fall asleep sometimes till the next morning . At what age do children start school in Scotland ?


Most are 5, but the term begins in August and they can be coming up to 5 until the cut off at the end of February the following year. Luke's birthday is November, but he will start in the August while he is still just 4. He's entitled to 2 years free nursery education (15 hours a week/ 5 mornings or 5 afternoons) beginning when he is 3.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like everyone had a good time. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 12 30pm here and just sitting down now. Got up at 7:30am and have been on the go ever since. Once Greg and Gage were out the door I got to work making the cake. As that was in the oven I got the Chilli in the pot on the stove. Invited MIL but she can't make it and asked Sister in law and her bf and her daughter. They are coming that I know of. Asked one of Gregs friends and his wife and daughter. He is getting over pneumonia so they will pass. Have to wrap Gregs presents and everything for his bday is done til later. My goal tomorrow is to get the tree and decorations put away. Have to go for that scan tomorrow at 9:30am then I am free.
> 
> Welcome FrannyGrace☺
> 
> Couple of pics from the hockey game.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have managed to forget just how old Luke is now-a-days?


He was 3 in November.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a happy birthday to greg. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 12 30pm here and just sitting down now. Got up at 7:30am and have been on the go ever since. Once Greg and Gage were out the door I got to work making the cake. As that was in the oven I got the Chilli in the pot on the stove. Invited MIL but she can't make it and asked Sister in law and her bf and her daughter. They are coming that I know of. Asked one of Gregs friends and his wife and daughter. He is getting over pneumonia so they will pass. Have to wrap Gregs presents and everything for his bday is done til later. My goal tomorrow is to get the tree and decorations put away. Have to go for that scan tomorrow at 9:30am then I am free.
> 
> Welcome FrannyGrace☺
> 
> Couple of pics from the hockey game.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


That's fantastic news and what a lovely kind lady to help your sister


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are angels among us always. --- sam



martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Roland's good-bye gift. DH had just brought him in after having him outside and his good-bye gift to us was walking from the living room to the dining room across the foyer and leaving a dropping in each room. I must say I will miss his sweetness but not his gifts. Tonight the responsibility will be the cousin's. He loves Roland too. Let's just hope he really LOVES him a LOT.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, so glad it worked out for your sister with that kind lady. Just amazing to have someone like that nearby. Does she know your sister or just an Angel in disguise?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, it is. By the way, Anne, the lady I mentioned wasn't disgusted that I wasn't going up yet, but was disgusted that someone with breast cancer would be treated as though it was minor surgery and a delay wouldn't really matter.Anne is a church goer who practices her faith in a practical manner.


That's what gets me so mad . It's not minor surgery and plus when the surgery is all booked to go ahead there should also be a bed reserved as well just in case a patient needs to be kept in for whatever reason


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this little hat newborn size. This boucle wasn't as bad to knit with as the colorful one. Weird.
> 
> Off I go for now to grab a shower. Chilli smells delicious, Greg's stomach has been growling since him and Gage got back from the school.


The hat looks lovely Mel . I've never knit with boucle but you would think they would knit the same . Weird


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sister in law her boyfriend and nice are coming for Chilli and cake. Glad they can make it👍👍
> 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊 Happy birthday Greg.


Happy Birthday Greg. Have a lovely evening.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Souls,
My New Year keeps on going. Yesterday I was hacked. My computer totally froze up and the window showing told me to call for help immediately. We did, as it stated all our financials and everything were at risk. $500 later, they started cleaning everything up and installing Windows 10 and security on all three computers. We have been on and off the computer with them today. Our laptops are up and clean and running but they are still working on Jims desktop. We are just praying now that these people are reputable. Jim is going to check it out, though thus far, we have no complaints. It showed I had been hacked from Russia
I called the Doctors office about him today and Dr Daily was in surgery. I talked to the nurse and told her of our trip to the ER (She pulled the CT scan up) and she looked at the scan. I felt she might have seen something but maybe not. She said she wanted him to look at it tomorrow. I will get up early and wash my hair in case we have to go back to Jackson again.
I called my Dr in Jackson for my UTI and they wont prescribe medication without a urine specimen. I get so frustrated about this. Thouh I am a retired RN, it doent take one to know that if you have blood in your urine, pain on urination, frequency and back pain you have a UTI! If I have to take Jim in tomorrow I will stop by and give them a urine sample. Just taking Azo and drinking cranberry juice now.
I havent started any of my projects yet. Just too busy running for Jim and taking care of him in general and trying to take care of me.
I have read posts and made appropriate notes for prayer for those who need it.
Melody,, Happy Birthday to Greg.
Julie, your new Guernsey is gorgeous already and I do thank you for your work on the summaries as well as Kate and Margaret. Sam, you always do an outstanding job with your openings and I dearly love hearing of the family.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Can anyone tell me how to enlarge the print on the Windows 10?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's fantastic news and what a lovely kind lady to help your sister


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Most are 5, but the term begins in August and they can be coming up to 5 until the cut off at the end of February the following year. Luke's birthday is November, but he will start in the August while he is still just 4. He's entitled to 2 years free nursery education (15 hours a week/ 5 mornings or 5 afternoons) beginning when he is 3.


The same as here then apart from term starts in September I thought for some reason it would be different


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The same as here then apart from term starts in September I thought for some reason it would be different


I thought in England they started at the beginning of whichever term came after they were 4?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Can anyone tell me how to enlarge the print on the Windows 10?


I'm sorry to hear y'all aren't feeling better yet. Hope the doc gets things right soon.

To enlarge print, try holding down the ctrl key and press the + key (you don't have to hold shift down). If it gets too big, you can make it smaller again by using ctrl and - keys.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Greg from Upstate NY.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday to Greg!

Last night I got the Channel Islands cast on worked out--rather counter intuitive at first, so I had to really concentrate, but I got it--and started working some rib, but then I hit a yarn snarl so I had to stop and work out rewinding the skeins into balls. That's done, though, so I hope tonight to move forward with my "Guernsey swatch hat."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Souls,
> My New Year keeps on going. Yesterday I was hacked. My computer totally froze up and the window showing told me to call for help immediately. We did, as it stated all our financials and everything were at risk. $500 later, they started cleaning everything up and installing Windows 10 and security on all three computers. We have been on and off the computer with them today. Our laptops are up and clean and running but they are still working on Jims desktop. We are just praying now that these people are reputable. Jim is going to check it out, though thus far, we have no complaints. It showed I had been hacked from Russia
> I called the Doctors office about him today and Dr Daily was in surgery. I talked to the nurse and told her of our trip to the ER (She pulled the CT scan up) and she looked at the scan. I felt she might have seen something but maybe not. She said she wanted him to look at it tomorrow. I will get up early and wash my hair in case we have to go back to Jackson again.
> I called my Dr in Jackson for my UTI and they wont prescribe medication without a urine specimen. I get so frustrated about this. Thouh I am a retired RN, it doent take one to know that if you have blood in your urine, pain on urination, frequency and back pain you have a UTI! If I have to take Jim in tomorrow I will stop by and give them a urine sample. Just taking Azo and drinking cranberry juice now.
> ...


I'm hoping the people you called for help weren't from the phone number on the screen saying this warning to you and that you called a computer repair man. I don't want to upset you but the computer repair man told me that this is a scam. You shouldn't call the number that comes up on the screen. Please talk with someone right away that works with computers and let him know. These people get access to your computer when you call them and they get right into your computer. I found this out as I heard DH on the phone with someone and they were helping him. I called the local computer place and they told me get him off the phone right away. There actually was nothing wrong with our computer but they wanted money to fix it. Once that darn thing was off the screen the computer was fine. I hope this isn't what happened. Please, everyone, don't call the number on the screen, if this comes up on your screen. Call the manufacturers of your computer or the repairman and let them know and they will tell you what to do. As it stood, nothing was even wrong but they would have made a lot of money if just DH had talked with them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is good.


martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Sam.


thewren said:


> eagle brand - i can eat it right out of the can. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another pattern for you to store - a cabled cowl. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/04/cozy-cable-cowl/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Cozy%20Cable%20Cowl%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is another pattern for you to store - a cabled cowl. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/04/cozy-cable-cowl/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Cozy%20Cable%20Cowl%20%7C%20T7&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay caught up. Very tired this evening as I was up far to late last night so I'm going to head to be very early tonight. Yea, I know it is only 6:30 but I am worn out. Unmolded the soap from last night and cut it; smells so good. Will let it cure the remainder of the week at least. DD will be home late tomorrow night. It will be good to get her back home.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I thought in England they started at the beginning of whichever term came after they were 4?


i think the law states that the child can start school in the September after they are four but a parent can chose to wait till the child is actually 5 
Here the child was usually in reception mainly by the term before they were 5 but I think the schools were talking about taking them all in together in the September


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping the people you called for help weren't from the phone number on the screen saying this warning to you and that you called a computer repair man. I don't want to upset you but the computer repair man told me that this is a scam. You shouldn't call the number that comes up on the screen. Please talk with someone right away that works with computers and let him know. These people get access to your computer when you call them and they get right into your computer. I found this out as I heard DH on the phone with someone and they were helping him. I called the local computer place and they told me get him off the phone right away. There actually was nothing wrong with our computer but they wanted money to fix it. Once that darn thing was off the screen the computer was fine. I hope this isn't what happened. Please, everyone, don't call the number on the screen, if this comes up on your screen. Call the manufacturers of your computer or the repairman and let them know and they will tell you what to do. As it stood, nothing was even wrong but they would have made a lot of money if just DH had talked with them.


 I've hear about this scam too Daralene you are right no one should call the number on the screen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Souls,
> My New Year keeps on going. Yesterday I was hacked. My computer totally froze up and the window showing told me to call for help immediately. We did, as it stated all our financials and everything were at risk. $500 later, they started cleaning everything up and installing Windows 10 and security on all three computers. We have been on and off the computer with them today. Our laptops are up and clean and running but they are still working on Jims desktop. We are just praying now that these people are reputable. Jim is going to check it out, though thus far, we have no complaints. It showed I had been hacked from Russia
> I called the Doctors office about him today and Dr Daily was in surgery. I talked to the nurse and told her of our trip to the ER (She pulled the CT scan up) and she looked at the scan. I felt she might have seen something but maybe not. She said she wanted him to look at it tomorrow. I will get up early and wash my hair in case we have to go back to Jackson again.
> I called my Dr in Jackson for my UTI and they wont prescribe medication without a urine specimen. I get so frustrated about this. Thouh I am a retired RN, it doent take one to know that if you have blood in your urine, pain on urination, frequency and back pain you have a UTI! If I have to take Jim in tomorrow I will stop by and give them a urine sample. Just taking Azo and drinking cranberry juice now.
> ...


Thank you Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday to Greg!
> 
> Last night I got the Channel Islands cast on worked out--rather counter intuitive at first, so I had to really concentrate, but I got it--and started working some rib, but then I hit a yarn snarl so I had to stop and work out rewinding the skeins into balls. That's done, though, so I hope tonight to move forward with my "Guernsey swatch hat."


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is. By the way, Anne, the lady I mentioned wasn't disgusted that I wasn't going up yet, but was disgusted that someone with breast cancer would be treated as though it was minor surgery and a delay wouldn't really matter.Anne is a church goer who practices her faith in a practical manner.


I agree, terrible to treat someone with a serious condition so poorly


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope you get med's for the UTI soon, Sorry the computer is acting up & costing you $$$.

Happy birthday to Greg.

Here kids must be 5 by the end of Dec to attend kindergarten, there has been talk for many years of backing it up by 1 month each year until all are 5 when school starts but they've yet to do it. 
Pi got the bedroom & hallway shampooed today, the carpet cleaner seems to work well. Once I take down the tree I want to do the living room too.
I had GD here for the afternoon while her dad was working in the shop we had to make another bracelet & necklace, her jewelry box should soon be full.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 9am and we had a great night. My sister in law Nancy and her boyfriend Brett and her daughter Jaden came. We had Chilli which was so good and cake and ice cream. Shared some laughs and memories. Fun night. Greg found this so I am posting it. 

Born at our hospital here in Fergus on January 4th 1970 he was the New Years baby. His Dad had a stack of papers in his closet. Front page.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bulldog, in windows 10, to change the size of your print on your screen, go into the lower left hand corner windows icon, click on that and it will open where you can turn off the computer. Just below that are an icon with 4 lines, click on that and it lists all the programs in a dropbox. Go down that drop box until you get settings (in the s's). Click on that and then you will see display and one of those options is to change the print size. Hope this helps. Don't be afraid to look at all the options.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am and we had a great night. My sister in law Nancy and her boyfriend Brett and her daughter Jaden came. We had Chilli which was so good and cake and ice cream. Shared some laughs and memories. Fun night. Greg found this so I am posting it.
> 
> Born at our hospital here in Fergus on January 4th 1970 he was the New Years baby. His Dad had a stack of papers in his closet. Front page.


Always good to have bits and pieces like this! Glad it was a good time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> can they really do that? --- sam


Yes, Sam, they can and do. What is more there is a threat of a strike by junior doctors next week so they are beginning to cancel planned surgery. The last threat was called off at the last minute but too late to re instate the cancellations. So still keeping my fingers crossed and of course praying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, Sam, they can and do. What is more there is a threat of a strike by junior doctors next week so they are beginning to cancel planned surgery. The last threat was called off at the last minute but too late to re instate the cancellations. So still keeping my fingers crossed and of course praying.


Oh boy. NOT good. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betty, I hope you get your treatment soon. Please do as others said and contact a computer expert re.your PCs and lap tops. Do be wary as there are lots of scammers out there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe condensed milk isn't sweetened in all parts of the world? But I agree, our condensed milk would be terrible in a soup, yuk!


Here I am sure it would be evaporated milk for soup, not sweetened condensed. That I would use for making caramel or a no bake cheese cake recipe that I have.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gagesmom, happy birthday to Greg. I hope all goes well with your scan.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't have any problem with water on my face, but I must have my feet on the ground if I am in water--no deep end of the pool for me or the ocean pulling at my legs!


Don't you just love it when the littles say something like that!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


What?! :hunf: Even with my thyroid surgery I was in over night. Geesh. I would think surgery for breast cancer would be much more invasive and major than my thyroid surgery was. I am so sorry to hear this. She is in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think I sometimes have better conversations with Mishka than I do with husband :XD:


 :lol: :lol: I hear that one!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I've been back and guess what no prescription told to comeback before 6 to see if it's ready
> Told her I don't think so I will be back in the morning and it better be ready


Hope you didn't need it today! Should have asked her if she was paying for your fuel to run back and forth! I know she wouldn't, but it would have made your point.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12 30pm here and just sitting down now. Got up at 7:30am and have been on the go ever since. Once Greg and Gage were out the door I got to work making the cake. As that was in the oven I got the Chilli in the pot on the stove. Invited MIL but she can't make it and asked Sister in law and her bf and her daughter. They are coming that I know of. Asked one of Gregs friends and his wife and daughter. He is getting over pneumonia so they will pass. Have to wrap Gregs presents and everything for his bday is done til later. My goal tomorrow is to get the tree and decorations put away. Have to go for that scan tomorrow at 9:30am then I am free.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the photos. Happy Birthday to Greg. Sounds like you are making it special for him. Sending good wishes for good scan results tomorrow.
> Welcome FrannyGrace☺
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


That is wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is. By the way, Anne, the lady I mentioned wasn't disgusted that I wasn't going up yet, but was disgusted that someone with breast cancer would be treated as though it was minor surgery and a delay wouldn't really matter.Anne is a church goer who practices her faith in a practical manner.


I had no problem understanding how you meant it when you said it. Your sister wants you when she REALLY needs you. And as it sounds like you don't have a car, unless she could go in a taxi with you, it doesn't sound like that would work anyway. I am not used to having to take public transportation everywhere. Where I live, it isn't widely available.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the way my living room looks right now it could be. --- sam


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> eagle brand - i can eat it right out of the can. --- sam


YUCK!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are angels among us always. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Roland's good-bye gift. DH had just brought him in after having him outside and his good-bye gift to us was walking from the living room to the dining room across the foyer and leaving a dropping in each room. I must say I will miss his sweetness but not his gifts. Tonight the responsibility will be the cousin's. He loves Roland too. Let's just hope he really LOVES him a LOT.


Poor Roland. And poor you for having to clean up after him.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what gets me so mad . It's not minor surgery and plus when the surgery is all booked to go ahead there should also be a bed reserved as well just in case a patient needs to be kept in for whatever reason


That is my thoughts exactly. It should have already been planned for.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Souls,
> My New Year keeps on going. Yesterday I was hacked. My computer totally froze up and the window showing told me to call for help immediately. We did, as it stated all our financials and everything were at risk. $500 later, they started cleaning everything up and installing Windows 10 and security on all three computers. We have been on and off the computer with them today. Our laptops are up and clean and running but they are still working on Jims desktop. We are just praying now that these people are reputable. Jim is going to check it out, though thus far, we have no complaints. It showed I had been hacked from Russia
> I called the Doctors office about him today and Dr Daily was in surgery. I talked to the nurse and told her of our trip to the ER (She pulled the CT scan up) and she looked at the scan. I felt she might have seen something but maybe not. She said she wanted him to look at it tomorrow. I will get up early and wash my hair in case we have to go back to Jackson again.
> I called my Dr in Jackson for my UTI and they wont prescribe medication without a urine specimen. I get so frustrated about this. Thouh I am a retired RN, it doent take one to know that if you have blood in your urine, pain on urination, frequency and back pain you have a UTI! If I have to take Jim in tomorrow I will stop by and give them a urine sample. Just taking Azo and drinking cranberry juice now.
> ...


Betty PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, tell me you DID NOT call the number on the screen for computer clean up!!!!!!! If you did, then you have majorly been hacked! That is what the hackers wanted you to do. PLEASE tell me you called who ever usually works on your computers.

Sending healing prayers for you and Jim.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Is there someone here that has Betty's phone number and call call her to tell her about that scam? I see she is off line, and I hate to see the damage that can be done if it is scammers that are "fixing" their computers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 27 see you all tomorrow sometime. Dr. appointment in the morning. Sending prayers for all


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, so glad it worked out for your sister. Love to hear about kindness in this world.
Mel, love the pic of you, Greg and Gage. Happy Birthday to Greg.
I did go to yoga. Harder than chair yoga.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oops my post was supposed to say 9pm. 

Thanks everyone for Gregs birthday wishes. I told him about all the people on here and where they are from. Said they all are saying Happy Birthday to you. He was stunned and the blushed and said...ttell everyone Thank you very much &#128512;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am and we had a great night. My sister in law Nancy and her boyfriend Brett and her daughter Jaden came. We had Chilli which was so good and cake and ice cream. Shared some laughs and memories. Fun night. Greg found this so I am posting it.
> 
> Born at our hospital here in Fergus on January 4th 1970 he was the New Years baby. His Dad had a stack of papers in his closet. Front page.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't knock it until you try it - and if you simmer is for a couple of hours you get carmel which is very good by itself and even better on a piece of fresh pineapple. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> YUCK!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Had a wonderful surprise today. We had to mail Christmas gifts to our daughter and her family. Today we got a thank you note from each of the kids. They are actually her step-children, how I hate that term, but DD saw to it that they thanked us. Some people are still trying to teach their children manners.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just for fun - here are fifty recipes - one from each state. --- sam

this url does not work - sorry. 

C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\GE7F6XFR\email.mht


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Had a wonderful surprise today. We had to mail Christmas gifts to our daughter and her family. Today we got a thank you note from each of the kids. They are actually her step-children, how I hate that term, but DD saw to it that they thanked us. Some people are still trying to teach their children manners.


That is much better than my GK's! Common courtesy is worth a lot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kudos to your dd. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Had a wonderful surprise today. We had to mail Christmas gifts to our daughter and her family. Today we got a thank you note from each of the kids. They are actually her step-children, how I hate that term, but DD saw to it that they thanked us. Some people are still trying to teach their children manners.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> just for fun - here are fifty recipes - one from each state. --- sam
> 
> C:\Users\Preston\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.Outlook\GE7F6XFR\email.mht


It's not 'active' Sam!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, boy. Missed you all again - didn't even realize there is a new thread; I'll copy my post from yesterday (from the old thread... *blush*).

Well, holidays're over - and vacation also - it's back to school and work for as...
Couldn't get hardly any sleep last night, and I'll be going to bed now, but am not much hopeful.
I've been having serious problems with my lungs... and for longer than I would like... with my asthma and all the allergies - and MAT and TAT (thyroid antibodies).

If anyone has any suggestions beside regular use of corticosteroids (yea, I know doctors suggest it, but it turns like a never ending wheel for me, I pomp out and my heart and longs can't keep up with the extra weight) or homoeopathy (it doesn't work for me, I don't believe in it) or fennel seeds - please, any advises will be highly appreciated.
Oh, yea, and giving up knitting wouldn't do also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, boy. Missed you all again - didn't even realize there is a new thread; I'll copy my post from yesterday (from the old thread... *blush*).
> 
> Well, holidays're over - and vacation also - it's back to school and work for as...
> Couldn't get hardly any sleep last night, and I'll be going to bed now, but am not much hopeful.
> ...


Sorry, I don't have any answers, not having those problems myself- it sounds worrying, hope you can find something to help. We would none of us advocate giving up knitting I am sure, maybe just some fibres are worse than others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no it's not and i don't know how to make it active. thanks for bringing it to my attention. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It's not 'active' Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> no it's not and i don't know how to make it active. thanks for bringing it to my attention. --- sam


I have a suspicion it is because the link was to your specific email account, at least that is how I read it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish i had some answers for you - have you ever tried a nebulizer with albuterol? can't remember if that is a steroid or not - i don't think so. it really helps me breathe when i am having trouble. i really should do about five treatments a day but don't always get them in. --- sam



HandyFamily said:


> Oh, boy. Missed you all again - didn't even realize there is a new thread; I'll copy my post from yesterday (from the old thread... *blush*).
> 
> Well, holidays're over - and vacation also - it's back to school and work for as...
> Couldn't get hardly any sleep last night, and I'll be going to bed now, but am not much hopeful.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are right. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion it is because the link was to your specific email account, at least that is how I read it!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I always thought that the terms evaporated and condensed milk were interchangeable unless you added the word "sweetened".

Here is an article I found on e how.

http://www.ehow.com/info_8727349_condensed-milk.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Yes, Sam, they can and do. What is more there is a threat of a strike by junior doctors next week so they are beginning to cancel planned surgery. The last threat was called off at the last minute but too late to re instate the cancellations. So still keeping my fingers crossed and of course praying.


I do hope your sisters surgery goes ahead Mary . I will keep my fingers crossed too .


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, I would like to add that my husband walked me through the posting of that article above. There are so many things I don't know how to do on the computer. Before Christmas this year I baked twelve different kinds of cookies and my husband took a picture with his phone, but neither of us knew how to post the picture here. Maybe one of these days all this stuff will sink into my brain!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey marikayknits - good to see you - it has been far too long - how are you and what have you been doing? thanks for the article. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> I always thought that the terms evaporated and condensed milk were interchangeable unless you added the word "sweetened".
> 
> Here is an article I found on e how.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/info_8727349_condensed-milk.html


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you didn't need it today! Should have asked her if she was paying for your fuel to run back and forth! I know she wouldn't, but it would have made your point.


Didn't need it yesterday as I always get medication in a couple of days before hand . Just wanted to get everything done so I didn't have to go out again 
The weather is so miserable here it's been raining heavy again. Im hoping it's stopped now as I can't hear it . Last winter was one of the driest sunniest on record this winter must surely be going to be one of the wettest


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Is there someone here that has Betty's phone number and call call her to tell her about that scam? I see she is off line, and I hate to see the damage that can be done if it is scammers that are "fixing" their computers.


I think Gwen has but she is not on line either


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Like Dawn I've just got all the decorations down and put away and I'm jiggered! This is when you realise you are getting old, as DH says, "I can't do anything nowadays but the sweat is dripping off me!" Nice picture for you! :shock: I'm going to cull Luke's toys this afternoon and get half of them put into the loft because he'll no doubt appear tomorrow with a new load to keep here! We've got him all week as PG is on jury duty....God help them! :roll: He starts his new nursery up at the school this week so fingers crossed that goes ok. We had our visit a few weeks ago and he seemed to like it so hopefully he'll be fine, although he'll be tired as he's there for an hour more than in the last place, and he goes 5 afternoons instead of just 2.


Oh golly, does that mean that Luke will go to school next year.? How has that time gone soooo fast?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe condensed milk isn't sweetened in all parts of the world? But I agree, our condensed milk would be terrible in a soup, yuk!


 :shock: I am pretty sure that it is one thing that IS the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


Oh no! That is crazy. I hope they dont cancel.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can swim & have no problem with the deep end of the. Pool but I really don't like swimming in the lake when it's over my head, I don't like not knowing how far I have to swim before I'm safe :roll: Just makes me nervous


 :thumbup: Me too, and I dont go in deep in the ocean and swim, just around to the tops of my legs at the most as things can change very fast in the ocean. Sharks to name one!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie it was so much fun. I haven't been to a Hockey game in likely 12 yrs.


Nice you all enjoyed the hockey game.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her pre op today, didn't have to wait around this time but was told that as she has no one to take her home and stay with her that they may cancel the op as they are"very busy" and may not have a bed for her after all. It's a hospital in winter in England, of course it's busy? Make s me want to scream!


That is horrible. What a lot of added stress.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, but she didn't want me to yet. However a lady from nearby was so disgusted when she heard that she is kindly going to take my sister in on Friday and bring her home and stay with her. What a lovely lady.


That is great. Do they know one another?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you brits doing to get ready for the duchess of cambridge's birthday this weekend? will there be a big celebration? wonder what the queen will get her for her birthday. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they only in the northern waters of the ocean - along the northern coastline? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Me too, and I dont go in deep in the ocean and swim, just around to the tops of my legs at the most as things can change very fast in the ocean. Sharks to name one!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is time for me to be in bed.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping the people you called for help weren't from the phone number on the screen saying this warning to you and that you called a computer repair man. I don't want to upset you but the computer repair man told me that this is a scam. You shouldn't call the number that comes up on the screen. Please talk with someone right away that works with computers and let him know. These people get access to your computer when you call them and they get right into your computer. I found this out as I heard DH on the phone with someone and they were helping him. I called the local computer place and they told me get him off the phone right away. There actually was nothing wrong with our computer but they wanted money to fix it. Once that darn thing was off the screen the computer was fine. I hope this isn't what happened. Please, everyone, don't call the number on the screen, if this comes up on your screen. Call the manufacturers of your computer or the repairman and let them know and they will tell you what to do. As it stood, nothing was even wrong but they would have made a lot of money if just DH had talked with them.


Oh gosh I hope so too. Sometimes even pop ups come up saying your computer is running slow, click here for help. Virus heaven😒


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am and we had a great night. My sister in law Nancy and her boyfriend Brett and her daughter Jaden came. We had Chilli which was so good and cake and ice cream. Shared some laughs and memories. Fun night. Greg found this so I am posting it.
> 
> Born at our hospital here in Fergus on January 4th 1970 he was the New Years baby. His Dad had a stack of papers in his closet. Front page.


How nice to have that picture. A treasure for sure.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> YUCK!


I agree😟


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been having serious problems with my lungs... and for longer than I would like... with my asthma and all the allergies - and MAT and TAT (thyroid antibodies).

If anyone has any suggestions beside regular use of corticosteroids (yea, I know doctors suggest it, but it turns like a never ending wheel for me, I pomp out and my heart and longs can't keep up with the extra weight) or homoeopathy (it doesn't work for me, I don't believe in it) or fennel seeds - please, any advises will be highly appreciated.


I have thyroid problems and asthma so understand. My suggestions are to keep the dust under control. I can't dust, must have help. Hot coffee without milk helps me too. I also notice that cold weather makes my breathing worse. I do take corticosteroids and they seem to help.
I mentioned milk and milk products are not the best for me. I can eat cheese without problems and a little "cooked" milk. Meaning milk that has come to a boil for example creamed soup. The really frustration is that things change all the time so what I can tolerate today may not be the same as yesterday. Trial and error is the only thing. I pretty much know what I am allergic to and stay clear as much as I can. When shopping, I hurry through the laundry product section, I need to use unscented bath and laundry soap and can't tolerate the fertilizer area of a plant nursery. THese are just a few hints of what I have found helps a little.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one time I have swum in very deep ocean, off the Coromandel coast, 20 minutes after weighing anchor, we encountered a tropical shark, which alerted my brother (Alastair) to the fact that the Cyclone he knew was heading to Rarotonga, had changed direction. I had a very tough introduction to being helmsperson, holding a 29 foot 11inch yacht into the rapidly increasing swell. I was very fit in those days, but the emotional exhaustion of holding her, with my brother up the mast, I slept nearly 24 hours, tumbling out of my berth once, the seas were so rough- and I did not even wake up!
> 
> This was January 1971, and later in that Cyclone the Endeavour Replica that was sailing from Australia tried to enter the Parengarenga Harbour, in the very far north- plowed into the sand bar and all were lost- pity they had not read Cook's Charts more carefully- Sand bars don't make for a safe landing in bad weather.


 :shock: Scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Yes, it is. By the way, Anne, the lady I mentioned wasn't disgusted that I wasn't going up yet, but was disgusted that someone with breast cancer would be treated as though it was minor surgery and a delay wouldn't really matter.Anne is a church goer who practices her faith in a practical manner.


 :thumbup: Good news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Joann's just sent me an email saying they have Cleckheaton Superfine Merino 8ply Yarn as a special deal, but it doesn't say how much is in the skein! I looked it up and it says 65g/130m; at $13.49 each, I will have to pass, but I am sure it is lovely. Have any of our Aussie knitters used it, and what do you think, should this opportunity arise when I do have some money to spare?


I havent used it, am hoping Margaret or Nicho might have an idea about it. I just had a look online and its around $9 to $12 Australian dollars here .
.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Sister in law her boyfriend and nice are coming for Chilli and cake. Glad they can make it👍👍
> 🎁🎂🎈🎉🎊 Happy birthday Greg.


 :thumbup: Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> eagle brand - i can eat it right out of the can. --- sam


Now THAT is something we do have in common Sam. :thumbup: I like it even better after its been in the fridge... yummo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Most are 5, but the term begins in August and they can be coming up to 5 until the cut off at the end of February the following year. Luke's birthday is November, but he will start in the August while he is still just 4. He's entitled to 2 years free nursery education (15 hours a week/ 5 mornings or 5 afternoons) beginning when he is 3.


Gee 5 days sounds a lot for a 3 year old, but he will enjoy it though.

We would call that Kindergarten here..... NOT free.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's what gets me so mad . It's not minor surgery and plus when the surgery is all booked to go ahead there should also be a bed reserved as well just in case a patient needs to be kept in for whatever reason


Absolutely agree!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> what are you brits doing to get ready for the duchess of cambridge's birthday this weekend? will there be a big celebration? wonder what the queen will get her for her birthday. --- sam


Sam, you are better informed than this Brit. I had no idea it was the Duchess of Cambridge's birthday. Do you think she will notice if I don't send a card? I think the only celebrating will be in her own household.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm hoping the people you called for help weren't from the phone number on the screen saying this warning to you and that you called a computer repair man. I don't want to upset you but the computer repair man told me that this is a scam. You shouldn't call the number that comes up on the screen. Please talk with someone right away that works with computers and let him know. These people get access to your computer when you call them and they get right into your computer. I found this out as I heard DH on the phone with someone and they were helping him. I called the local computer place and they told me get him off the phone right away. There actually was nothing wrong with our computer but they wanted money to fix it. Once that darn thing was off the screen the computer was fine. I hope this isn't what happened. Please, everyone, don't call the number on the screen, if this comes up on your screen. Call the manufacturers of your computer or the repairman and let them know and they will tell you what to do. As it stood, nothing was even wrong but they would have made a lot of money if just DH had talked with them.


I fully agree and I HOPE thats not what Betty has done. It could be very scary... the other thing to do immediately would be call the bank... change details, put a stop on things or whatever. Terrible scam. 
Its pretty much the same as the ones that ring on the phone saying they are from windows or microsoft of whatever telling you that something is wrong with your computer.... DONT talk to them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> don't knock it until you try it - and if you simmer is for a couple of hours you get carmel which is very good by itself and even better on a piece of fresh pineapple. --- sam


Mmm, pineapple you say? Well I reckon I could try that. 

It sounds so much more sensible than PB and strawberry sauce ( re Last weeks recipes) LOL LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> aren't they only in the northern waters of the ocean - along the northern coastline? --- sam


Nope! We do get them here too at our beaches.... Over Summer weekends they have planes going round watching out for them to alert people.
I have never been at the beach when it has had to be cleared though thank goodness. :shock: There have been shark attacks in Victoria (where I am) and also South Australia (Margaret) and even Tasmania as well as up north and over in Western Australia. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it is time for me to be in bed.


I was wondering that Sam, I hope you sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't they only in the northern waters of the ocean - along the northern coastline? --- sam


By no means Sam- we've had Sharks attack as far south as Dunedin.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Scary.


And very very lucky, I had not encountered her while swimming.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sonja... I just saw your topic on the 2 gorgeous baby cardis you made. Can you share the pictures on here for those who may not see that topic?
Beautiful work as always.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And very very lucky, I had not encountered her while swimming.


Absolutely! :shock:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes Sam, another girl due the end of February.



thewren said:


> good to hear from you dawn - happy new year to you and yours. is this a second grandbaby you are waiting for? --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bulldog wrote:
Hello My Precious Souls,
My New Year keeps on going. Yesterday I was hacked. My computer totally froze up and the window showing told me to call for help immediately. We did, as it stated all our financials and everything were at risk. $500 later, they started cleaning everything up and installing Windows 10 and security on all three computers. We have been on and off the computer with them today. Our laptops are up and clean and running but they are still working on Jims desktop. We are just praying now that these people are reputable. Jim is going to check it out, though thus far, we have no complaints. It showed I had been hacked from Russia
I called the Doctors office about him today and Dr Daily was in surgery. I talked to the nurse and told her of our trip to the ER (She pulled the CT scan up) and she looked at the scan. I felt she might have seen something but maybe not. She said she wanted him to look at it tomorrow. I will get up early and wash my hair in case we have to go back to Jackson again.
I called my Dr in Jackson for my UTI and they wont prescribe medication without a urine specimen. I get so frustrated about this. Thouh I am a retired RN, it doent take one to know that if you have blood in your urine, pain on urination, frequency and back pain you have a UTI! If I have to take Jim in tomorrow I will stop by and give them a urine sample. Just taking Azo and drinking cranberry juice now.
I havent started any of my projects yet. Just too busy running for Jim and taking care of him in general and trying to take care of me.
I have read posts and made appropriate notes for prayer for those who need it.
Melody,, Happy Birthday to Greg.
Julie, your new Guernsey is gorgeous already and I do thank you for your work on the summaries as well as Kate and Margaret. Sam, you always do an outstanding job with your openings and I dearly love hearing of the family.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Can anyone tell me how to enlarge the print on the Windows 10?


I'm hoping the people you called for help weren't from the phone number on the screen saying this warning to you and that you called a computer repair man. I don't want to upset you but the computer repair man told me that this is a scam. You shouldn't call the number that comes up on the screen. Please talk with someone right away that works with computers and let him know. These people get access to your computer when you call them and they get right into your computer. I found this out as I heard DH on the phone with someone and they were helping him. I called the local computer place and they told me get him off the phone right away. There actually was nothing wrong with our computer but they wanted money to fix it. Once that darn thing was off the screen the computer was fine. I hope this isn't what happened. Please, everyone, don't call the number on the screen, if this comes up on your screen. Call the manufacturers of your computer or the repairman and let them know and they will tell you what to do. As it stood, nothing was even wrong but they would have made a lot of money if just DH had talked with them.


Unfortunately, this is true, my FIL has had this happen numerous times and has called the number on the computer and lost money and had to change all credit and bank cards. No one can access your computer and tell you you have been hacked unless you give them access. I think I have finally gotten him to understand this and he has MIL call us first now to see what they should do. If you have a Best Buy in your area with the Geek Squad or Nerds on Call any type of computer people that are a well known company call them and ask them what you should do. These people could still have access to your computer and all of your information.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, does that mean that Luke will go to school next year.? How has that time gone soooo fast?


No he has 2 years yet before he starts school - August 2017.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you brits doing to get ready for the duchess of cambridge's birthday this weekend? will there be a big celebration? wonder what the queen will get her for her birthday. --- sam


Didn't even know it was her birthday!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Now THAT is something we do have in common Sam. :thumbup: I like it even better after its been in the fridge... yummo


Me too!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> No he has 2 years yet before he starts school - August 2017.


Good to hear, he is too little to go yet. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too!


I agree, much better colder and thicker!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too!


 :thumbup: RE Condensed milk.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning all. 8 am and I am up and drinking my water for scan. I am to be well hydrated?!

I think after that I am coming home and getting in my jammies. 

Need to go and get Gage up for school.
Will check in later on. Have a good day everyone&#9786;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sam, you are better informed than this Brit. I had no idea it was the Duchess of Cambridge's birthday. Do you think she will notice if I don't send a card? I think the only celebrating will be in her own household.


I hadn't any idea that it was the Duchess of Cambridge's birthday, either. Then again it's only the Queen's birthday that is celebrated , for all the other Royals it's a private occasion. As the Queen is 90 this year there are lots of things planned I believe.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry, I don't have any answers, not having those problems myself- it sounds worrying, hope you can find something to help. We would none of us advocate giving up knitting I am sure, maybe just some fibres are worse than others.


Hahaha, that's why I shared with you - 'cause I know you wouldn't want me to stop the thing I love - knitting... :lol:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't need it yesterday as I always get medication in a couple of days before hand . Just wanted to get everything done so I didn't have to go out again
> The weather is so miserable here it's been raining heavy again. Im hoping it's stopped now as I can't hear it . Last winter was one of the driest sunniest on record this winter must surely be going to be one of the wettest


I don't really like it when everything is covered in "snow" - or it's city substitution, something brown and... muddy - but I hate rain so much more! I feel for you...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry you are not feeling well, I hope you can find something that works for you soon.
I don't know if it would help your breathing but we often use Vicks(a eucalyptus based salve) in a bowl of boiling water & inhale the steam if we have chest infections.


HandyFamily said:


> Oh, boy. Missed you all again - didn't even realize there is a new thread; I'll copy my post from yesterday (from the old thread... *blush*).
> 
> Well, holidays're over - and vacation also - it's back to school and work for as...
> Couldn't get hardly any sleep last night, and I'll be going to bed now, but am not much hopeful.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Me too, and I dont go in deep in the ocean and swim, just around to the tops of my legs at the most as things can change very fast in the ocean. Sharks to name one!


I don't think I could swim where there might be sharks. I have a fit when I see a blood sucker! :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Oops my post was supposed to say 9pm.
> 
> Thanks everyone for Gregs birthday wishes. I told him about all the people on here and where they are from. Said they all are saying Happy Birthday to you. He was stunned and the blushed and said...ttell everyone Thank you very much 😀


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> When shopping, I hurry through the laundry product section, I need to use unscented bath and laundry soap and can't tolerate the fertilizer area of a plant nursery. THese are just a few hints of what I have found helps a little.


I don't have asthma or thyroid problems but I have trouble with both those areas as well (and the section with all the scented candles and their combined smells). I've always been very scent-sensitive (I _am_ allergic to patchouli, which causes trouble because nearly all perfumes seem to use it, and people don't understand they should not bathe in it, I think! I have walked too many times through an unexpected "cloud" someone has left behind and ended up coughing and choking). Generally, I will put my sleeve or a tissue over my nose and mouth (or hold my breath if I know what exactly I'm after in an aisle like those and can go through fast) when I have to be in there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Handy Family, if you are talking about Hashimoto's Disease with the thyroid antibodies, you can try the Immune Paleo Diet. Look up Hashimoto's online to see if that is the same as what you have. My sister has it and she did the Immune Protocol for Paleo. It is not the normal Paleo Diet but a special one leaving out the things that cause the body to have antibodies and calms things down. My sisters are having great luck with this. They look almost like teenagers again. Amazing. Whether it is the same or not, I do send you healing wishes.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1936608391?keywords=paleo%20immune%20diet&qid=1452009085&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2

You can find out lots about this online if you can't afford the book. My one sister said her endocrinologist couldn't believe how well she was doing and asked what it was and also to keep doing it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> By no means Sam- we've had Sharks attack as far south as Dunedin.


I remember a terrible shark attack off the coast of NZ last year, if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Sonja... I just saw your topic on the 2 gorgeous baby cardis you made. Can you share the pictures on here for those who may not see that topic?
> Beautiful work as always.


Yes, the more knitting on here the better!! Sometimes I only get to see KTP and I love seeing what is being done or about people's lives with photos. So much fun and I might add, inspiration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've hear about this scam too Daralene you are right no one should call the number on the screen


I learned about it from someone on KTP a few years ago as it happened to them. For the life of me, I can't remember who. Thank goodness for the things I've learned on here or it would have happened to me this last summer. Just hoping Bulldog/Betty called a reputable repair person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am and we had a great night. My sister in law Nancy and her boyfriend Brett and her daughter Jaden came. We had Chilli which was so good and cake and ice cream. Shared some laughs and memories. Fun night. Greg found this so I am posting it.
> 
> Born at our hospital here in Fergus on January 4th 1970 he was the New Years baby. His Dad had a stack of papers in his closet. Front page.


How wonderful to have that special photo. My, does he ever look like his parents. So glad it was a lovely and special birthday, THANKS to YOU!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Poor Roland. And poor you for having to clean up after him.


Can't believe how I am missing him. Not the presents, but HIM. What a love. I found out where he is going for next week, DIL's cousin, has a pug too and just a year younger than Roland, so both old-timers. I was feeling badly that he would be alone all day as both cousin and his wife work, but apparently, he will have puggy company. Too cute. Imagine they will lie around and sleep together. Not much activity going on with all that arthritis. I sure can empathize.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, so glad your projects are coming along so well. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I haven't been making any comments lately but have been trying to keep up. Been very busy over the holidays but had time to knit a couple of cowls. Will post pictures later.

Melody - glad to know that Greg enjoyed his birthday and the good company. Isn't it nice to have that picture of him as the New Year's baby.

Betty -So sorry that you and Jim are having health difficulties. Hope your doctors will get both of you back on your feet. As mentioned by several posters, I too hope that you got a reliable techie to repair your computers.

Darlene - I know what it's like having to clean up droppings...not much fun but when you love them, it's easier to do.

Martina - I can't believe hospital staff would do that to your sister. She is undergoing such critical surgery and should receive prompt attention.

Railyn - I see that you have breathing problems in the cold weather. Me too. I think after my lung surgery, I was out in the extreme cold and did something to my lungs. I'm using OnBreeze inhaler but find it doesn't help much.

HandyFamily - Hope you can find something that will help you.

Sam, thanks for the many recipes and for the information on pepper. Am bookmarking that. Ladies, thank you for the summaries.

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and celebrated the New Year in style. It was so nice for me to have all my family here. This year, I had stockings for everyone and they were all surprised and pleased because it's been a long time since any of them had a stocking. I had lots of fun filling them. I got the boys/men brain puzzles and everyone had a great time working them (ladies too).

I've been on here for a couple of hours so should go and do some work. Took my tree down yesterday but still have lots to put away. TTYL.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I didn't know they had to inject the dye again this time for the scan. Between 3 nurses it took almost 40 to fine a vein. 2 collapsed and the 3rd time was a charm. Used a big needle . Ugh. &#128078; glad it is done


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Greg is very welcome, Melody!

I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so cool. Glad he found it.


gagesmom said:


> Almost 9am and we had a great night. My sister in law Nancy and her boyfriend Brett and her daughter Jaden came. We had Chilli which was so good and cake and ice cream. Shared some laughs and memories. Fun night. Greg found this so I am posting it.
> 
> Born at our hospital here in Fergus on January 4th 1970 he was the New Years baby. His Dad had a stack of papers in his closet. Front page.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Really good news. So happy for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your daughter is doing things right. Must be the good upbringing she had coming through! Good job to her and to you!


Railyn said:


> Had a wonderful surprise today. We had to mail Christmas gifts to our daughter and her family. Today we got a thank you note from each of the kids. They are actually her step-children, how I hate that term, but DD saw to it that they thanked us. Some people are still trying to teach their children manners.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hadn't any idea that it was the Duchess of Cambridge's birthday, either. Then again it's only the Queen's birthday that is celebrated , for all the other Royals it's a private occasion. As the Queen is 90 this year there are lots of things planned I believe.


Hadn't really caught up with the numbers! She wears her years well.
Certainly had no idea of the birthday of the Duchess, but of course we have a public holiday for the Queen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, that's why I shared with you - 'cause I know you wouldn't want me to stop the thing I love - knitting... :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is wise to chose your audience!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I remember a terrible shark attack off the coast of NZ last year, if memory serves me correctly.


That is right- It was on a beach out from Auckland- a couple or so years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I didn't know they had to inject the dye again this time for the scan. Between 3 nurses it took almost 40 to fine a vein. 2 collapsed and the 3rd time was a charm. Used a big needle . Ugh. 👎 glad it is done


Maybe as well you didn't know?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


That is good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news from the lab. Thank you Lord.


tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good.


It certainly is.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


Thanks for doing that, so glad that they were able to get the scammers stopped. So easy to fall for them as we aren't of that mindset so of course we don't tend to think their way until we are warned.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Delighted to hear the lab results were all good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


Well done Gwen. We can all relax a bit now. Glad they got their computers sorted by a reputable company and so pleased they got their cards sorted and didn't lose any cash.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what are you brits doing to get ready for the duchess of cambridge's birthday this weekend? will there be a big celebration? wonder what the queen will get her for her birthday. --- sam


This made me laugh Sam 
I can just hear my FIL calling me for what I was thinking :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Sonja... I just saw your topic on the 2 gorgeous baby cardis you made. Can you share the pictures on here for those who may not see that topic?
> Beautiful work as always.


Just for you Cathy and thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 8 am and I am up and drinking my water for scan. I am to be well hydrated?!
> 
> I think after that I am coming home and getting in my jammies.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your scan Mel


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> I don't really like it when everything is covered in "snow" - or it's city substitution, something brown and... muddy - but I hate rain so much more! I feel for you...


It has rained most of last night and today and the streams are back to flooded again. Some schools are closed due to flooding to and roads are closed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think I could swim where there might be sharks. I have a fit when I see a blood sucker! :roll:


Are blood suckers what we call leeches if so I agree . I would have heart failure if I found one one me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Yippee that is good news Tami . Now you can relax and finish healing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


That is good news


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tami, what wonderful news! Now just keep mending! 

Glad Betty got things sorted in time. 

We got a smattering of snow last night and may get more tonight--which figures since tomorrow I was going to run errands. The drain in the kitchen has also developed a clog, so we'll be dealing with that. It's always something!

Last night the hat progressed fairly well; the ribbing is done and I know that one of the designs will be in the sweater for sure. The others are not far enough along that I can really see what they're doing just yet.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Put in a movie and ended up snoozing through half of it.
Gwen I am happy you reached Betty. Scammed don't care who their target is. I would have hated to see Betty and Jim get swindled out of their money. 
Love the cardi's Sonja.
Thank heavens Tami. You are right...God is good.&#128518;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg has asked me to post a big Thank you for his birthday wishes. He said to me....These people don't even know me and they still took the time to say Happy Birthday to me. I think he was stunned at first. But greatful to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


You tackle so many new things, Sonja- well done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't knock it until you try it - and if you simmer is for a couple of hours you get carmel which is very good by itself and even better on a piece of fresh pineapple. --- sam


Straight from the can, no way. Caramel, yes. Pineapple, no.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, boy. Missed you all again - didn't even realize there is a new thread; I'll copy my post from yesterday (from the old thread... *blush*).
> 
> Well, holidays're over - and vacation also - it's back to school and work for as...
> Couldn't get hardly any sleep last night, and I'll be going to bed now, but am not much hopeful.
> ...


I am so sorry you are sick and not sleeping. I just had most of my thyroid removed, and have no advise there. Do you know what causes your allergies and asthma? Can you eliminate your triggers? I know it is hard. And could it be food allergies that are part of it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to add that my husband walked me through the posting of that article above. There are so many things I don't know how to do on the computer. Before Christmas this year I baked twelve different kinds of cookies and my husband took a picture with his phone, but neither of us knew how to post the picture here. Maybe one of these days all this stuff will sink into my brain!!


Hello again! Nice to see you back again. What kind of phone does your husband have? Does he know how to get the photos from his phone to the computer? If he has a smart phone, he can email the photo to himself, or you if you have a separate email address, then save it to the computer from the email. That is how I do it when I am lazy! From there, just post the photo like you did this time. Believe me, you are not alone when it comes to learning how to do things on the computer. I am still learning lots, even after 20+ years!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You tackle so many new things, Sonja- well done!


Thank you Julie and Mel 
You should see what I'm tackling now Julie . I started this baby blanket months ago and I used the wrong kind of yarn ( to thick) I finally finished it and the edging but didn't like it so I pulled all the edging back off and was going to undo the actual blanket when I decided to see if I could reuse it and jazz it up . So I've added some red to the plain cream blanket . I've now picked up about 400 sts all round it and I'm making an edging to it as I go along . I'm debating wether to add grey to the mix
Will see how the edging works out before I decide what to do with the plain boring middle
You never know tomorrow I might pull the whole lot out


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Didn't need it yesterday as I always get medication in a couple of days before hand . Just wanted to get everything done so I didn't have to go out again
> The weather is so miserable here it's been raining heavy again. Im hoping it's stopped now as I can't hear it . Last winter was one of the driest sunniest on record this winter must surely be going to be one of the wettest


I am glad you didn't need it right away, but what a pain to have to keep going back. Hope you get some better weather soon. We are having very cold temps here, about 25°F, and a good breeze to make it feel colder. And LOTS of sunshine for a change. It has been so gloomy for the last month or more, it feels so good to see the sun! I hope Sam has his curtains open and is sitting in a sun beam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Hahaha, that's why I shared with you - 'cause I know you wouldn't want me to stop the thing I love - knitting... :lol:


Well, if you had to quit knitting, then you would need even more medications, plus mental therapy! Of course, that would make the medical and pharmacy people happy, but you would be miserable! Perhaps keep a journal of everything, including what you have to drink, that you put in your mouth. Snacks and gum also. You might also keep note of what brand each item is, as different ingredients may be in each brand. Also, are you using artificial sweeteners? If so, STOP!!!! That could be the root cause. I just shared a whole list of problems that are caused by artificial sweeteners on face book last night.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Yeah Tami!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Handy family, sorry for your asthma. Hope you find a way to keep knitting.
Did chair yoga and weights today. Was going to water jog, but it's raining so may just treat myself to starting shawl I bought yarn for in Napa. If anyone gets to Napa, Yarns On First is a wonderful yarn store and Darcy is helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie and Mel
> You should see what I'm tackling now Julie . I started this baby blanket months ago and I used the wrong kind of yarn ( to thick) I finally finished it and the edging but didn't like it so I pulled all the edging back off and was going to undo the actual blanket when I decided to see if I could reuse it and jazz it up . So I've added some red to the plain cream blanket . I've now picked up about 400 sts all round it and I'm making an edging to it as I go along . I'm debating wether to add grey to the mix
> Will see how the edging works out before I decide what to do with the plain boring middle
> You never know tomorrow I might pull the whole lot out


Oh my goodness gracious! You will keep us up with the play?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I didn't know they had to inject the dye again this time for the scan. Between 3 nurses it took almost 40 to fine a vein. 2 collapsed and the 3rd time was a charm. Used a big needle . Ugh. 👎 glad it is done


Which is why they wanted you well hydrated! Any time you are going to have blood work or an IV, always drink as much water as you can the night before. It really helps! I was very lucky when I was in the hospital last week. I always tell them which arm works best, and which look best (not the same arm!) and that my veins roll. They always appreciate it. Also tell them I don't do needles well. I always have to lay down for them to do it. Glad it is behind you, and hope you get good results.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Really good news. So happy for you.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


Thank you so much, Gwen! I am so glad they got it taken care of. Hope the banking wasn't interfered with, also. I am thinking Betty sent me her phone number last summer, but I don't remember for sure, and don't know where to look right now to even try to look. Hmm, might be in my notes from KAP. That I might be able to find!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good.


Yep!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great news from the lab. Thank you Lord.


I keep saying that! I sent M a text right away. His response "PHEW! Thank God. What a load off!" We both had trouble sleeping last night. God has been answering my prayers a lot lately! I am so thankful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Delighted to hear the lab results were all good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> It certainly is.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


Beautiful work as usual!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yippee that is good news Tami . Now you can relax and finish healing


I feel so much better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Put in a movie and ended up snoozing through half of it.
> Gwen I am happy you reached Betty. Scammed don't care who their target is. I would have hated to see Betty and Jim get swindled out of their money.
> Love the cardi's Sonja.
> Thank heavens Tami. You are right...God is good.😆


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg has asked me to post a big Thank you for his birthday wishes. He said to me....These people don't even know me and they still took the time to say Happy Birthday to me. I think he was stunned at first. But greatful to you all.


He is welcome! And we do "know" him, through you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Yeah Tami!


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Handy family, sorry for your asthma. Hope you find a way to keep knitting.
> Did chair yoga and weights today. Was going to water jog, but it's raining so may just treat myself to starting shawl I bought yarn for in Napa. If anyone gets to Napa, Yarns On First is a wonderful yarn store and Darcy is helpful and knowledgeable.


If I ever get out your way, I will have to remember to ask you for the name of it again, so I can visit!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you didn't need it right away, but what a pain to have to keep going back. Hope you get some better weather soon. We are having very cold temps here, about 25°F, and a good breeze to make it feel colder. And LOTS of sunshine for a change. It has been so gloomy for the last month or more, it feels so good to see the sun! I hope Sam has his curtains open and is sitting in a sun beam!


Finally got the prescription .as for the weather we still have gloomy and rain 
Flooding is back as ground is so saturated and apparently we have more rain to come over the next to days . The only good thing I can say is that we haven't had the gale force winds for a good few days now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious! You will keep us up with the play?


This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


I like the colours, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


I like it too--and I'd just keep the cream and red colors (if that is the grey you meant also in the photo).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I like the colours, can't wait to see it finished.


I'm still wondering if it will get finished .might be back to two balls of yarn thit time tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I like it too--and I'd just keep the cream and red colors (if that is the grey you meant also in the photo).


Yes it is . I think you might right


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will be sure to try that the next time i have some - i usually eat it right out of the cupboard. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Now THAT is something we do have in common Sam. :thumbup: I like it even better after its been in the fridge... yummo


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i confess - i saw it in another thread. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sam, you are better informed than this Brit. I had no idea it was the Duchess of Cambridge's birthday. Do you think she will notice if I don't send a card? I think the only celebrating will be in her own household.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - they are just an all inclusive fish. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Nope! We do get them here too at our beaches.... Over Summer weekends they have planes going round watching out for them to alert people.
> I have never been at the beach when it has had to be cleared though thank goodness. :shock: There have been shark attacks in Victoria (where I am) and also South Australia (Margaret) and even Tasmania as well as up north and over in Western Australia. :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was almost five by the time i fell into bed - sleep does not come easily at that hour - it probably took an hour or more to fall asleep and then to heidi's for breakfast around ten - i admit - i took a nap. tonight it is going to be way earlier. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I was wondering that Sam, I hope you sleep well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Yes Sam, another girl due the end of February.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm definitely in good company. --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I agree, much better colder and thicker!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely in good company. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: RE Condensed milk.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are home by now and nice and comfy in your jammies. hope the scan went well. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Morning all. 8 am and I am up and drinking my water for scan. I am to be well hydrated?!
> 
> I think after that I am coming home and getting in my jammies.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you liz - really really cold air bothers me but i find i breathe better in cool air - overly warm air can also cause problems if i am very active. it can be a pain in the butt. --- sam



budasha said:


> I haven't been making any comments lately but have been trying to keep up. Been very busy over the holidays but had time to knit a couple of cowls. Will post pictures later.
> 
> Melody - glad to know that Greg enjoyed his birthday and the good company. Isn't it nice to have that picture of him as the New Year's baby.
> 
> Railyn - I see that you have breathing problems in the cold weather. Me too. I think after my lung surgery, I was out in the extreme cold and did something to my lungs. I'm using OnBreeze inhaler but find it doesn't help much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah tami! --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for sharing the good news gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Looking through movies this afternoon and found one I wanted to watch. Opened it up and the movie was missing but I found 20$ in the case. So Chinese tonight for dinner. Yum yum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


I see you have introduced the grey- I love a good red/white contrast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful sonja - thank you so much for posting - i never go anywhere on kp except here so i really enjoy it when you post your pictures here. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did - wasn't it glorious to finally see the sun for a change - but boy was it cold - around eleven degrees when the children went to school. we are to have sun tomorrow and then back to doom and gloom and rain. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am glad you didn't need it right away, but what a pain to have to keep going back. Hope you get some better weather soon. We are having very cold temps here, about 25°F, and a good breeze to make it feel colder. And LOTS of sunshine for a change. It has been so gloomy for the last month or more, it feels so good to see the sun! I hope Sam has his curtains open and is sitting in a sun beam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe we should have a picture of it now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness gracious! You will keep us up with the play?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it looks great sonja. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no sonja - some baby would love to be wrapped up in it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm still wondering if it will get finished .might be back to two balls of yarn thit time tomorrow


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


Isn't this KTP worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Delighted to hear this news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely! --- sam



KateB said:


> Isn't this KTP worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I like the colours, can't wait to see it finished.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see you have introduced the grey- I love a good red/white contrast.


Grey has gone . I'm going to just use the two colours


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


That's good news. Glad she was quit to react. Meant to say"quick"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> those are beautiful sonja - thank you so much for posting - i never go anywhere on kp except here so i really enjoy it when you post your pictures here. --- sam


Thank you . I will post them here to


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


Very nice cardis. Wish I had some little ones to knit for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grey has gone . I'm going to just use the two colours


I prefer it without!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Very nice cardis. Wish I had some little ones to knit for.


No little ones here either , mine all go to charity . I'm getting plenty of practise in for if I ever do get any grandchildren


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


It looks pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Looking through movies this afternoon and found one I wanted to watch. Opened it up and the movie was missing but I found 20$ in the case. So Chinese tonight for dinner. Yum yum.


Aren't you the lucky one. Better check all the others.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to bake a carrot cake. Back later.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Tami so happy for your test results showing no ca.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, ask away if you get to visit Napa. If you do I will try and visit DD in Napa while you are there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, pretty blanket. Glad you are sticking to two colors.
Gwen, thank you for update on Betty.
Started shawl. Didn't get far but far enough to understand pattern. Maybe 40 rows.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Chinese food was delicious. &#128077;

Started this hat at the hospital this morning while waiting for my scan. Just finished tonight.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


Oh, thank God, for such good news!!

Thank you, Gwen; I am so relieved for them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught a picture of Tank snuggled up next to daddy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't this KTP worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh golly, how true, Kate and Sam. What _would_ we do without each other?

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Like Melody, Chris and I had Chinese food tonight, as he 'd been busy at work then came here and we unpacked a lot of boxes. I've lots of stuff to put away, but he does the heavy lifting for me. By 10 he went home and I stopped work apart from emptying the washer. Now I'm sitting here on a small space on the settee surrounded by stuff. It looks like an episode of hoarders! I'll get some put away tomorrow, then hopefully in the evening we can get some of my sister's things she left here ready for sending to her. All are in my prayers who need them take care all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night everyone&#128564;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Night everyone😴


Sleep well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


I'm so glad you had her phone number & warned them in time to avoid losing $$. I'm so sick of scammers! Why can't people just do honest work instead of trying to steal from others


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are blood suckers what we call leeches if so I agree . I would have heart failure if I found one one me


Yes, same thing. The guys buy or catch them to use for fishing bait :roll: I can't stand the sight of them, Yuk! Never mind touch them to bait a hook


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, great news, such a relief for you & family

Sonja, great sweaters & the blanket is pretty, I lime just the red & white.

Melody, glad you have the scan over with, too bad they had such a hard time starting your drip.

I finished my Anemone hat tonight, I think its really cute, will post a photo tomorrow. My DS comment was "that's F---ing ridiculous" :shock: :shock: Guess won't be wearing it around him! :roll: I think I want to make some for baby gifts.

I didn't get much accomplished today, GD was here for the morning & I went bowling this afternoon.
I still had some red cabbage left from the garden( actually another big one in the cold room yet) that would spoil soon as I had cut it so I Nader sweet & sour cabbage for supper with pork & my attempt at spazale(sp?), I couldn't get them to go through my sieve so pressed them out & cut with a knife, they were bigger than they should be but tasted OK with mushroom gravy. Nice to have a change once in a while.

I talked DS today, he is now in Aberdeen & said the weather is terrible. He wasn't feeling well,I think he had some bad food as he said several others he had been sight seeing with were also sick. I thought maybe just too much partying & running around with not enough rest. He said he was just going to lay about today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Of course, purple being my favorite color and love the cable-like stitches I think the purple one is my favorite of the two but truly would be difficult to choose between them.


Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

IMHO it is very nice and looks snuggly What don't you like about it? Anyone would be thrilled to receive it.



Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Amen.....


KateB said:


> Isn't this KTP worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Can't wait to see it finished.


Lurker 2 said:


> I prefer it without!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please send me a big slice of it when it is ready Liz. I love a good carrot cake especially with cream cheese frosting.


budasha said:


> Off to bake a carrot cake. Back later.


 :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, don't think I mentioned here but I made another small batch of soap today. Can't remember who suggested the patchouli and sandalwood EOs but used them and OMG does it ever smell fabulous. I'll unmold it and slice it tomorrow then set it aside to cure a bit more. 

Hannah and Amaru got back from Florida about an hour ago. Sydney was just beside himself he was so glad to see her and vise versa. Amaru smelled the sandalwood & patchouli soap and just loved it so I told hm I would give him some when it was ready. Dakota was also glad to see him and he is now gone home. Sweet dog but so glad I have just my 5 now.

Bonnie looking forward to seeing your anemone hat. Unbelievable...you just 
mentioned wanting to make it and you're already done! I am such a slow, slow knitter.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I finished my Anemone hat tonight, I think its really cute, will post a photo tomorrow. My DS comment was "that's F---ing ridiculous" :shock: :shock: Guess won't be wearing it around him! :roll: I think I want to make some for baby gifts.


Ha! I'd wear it every time he was around...but that's my mean streak. :mrgreen:

I got all the designs worked into the hat...like some, others not so much, and the cable somehow went wrong, but that's just a try again situation. I do like the way it looks in the photo, and I only wanted to put it on the center front of the sweater; if it doesn't work out, I'm sure I can find another I like just as well. I'll probably frog the hat (not being happy with parts means I won't wear it), but I'll knit another to try out more designs. I'm having fun with it, which is the main thing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't this KTP worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It sure is, can't imagine life without KTP so many wonderful people here


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Oh what wonderful news :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ha! I'd wear it every time he was around...but that's my mean streak. :mrgreen:
> 
> I got all the designs worked into the hat...like some, others not so much, and the cable somehow went wrong, but that's just a try again situation. I do like the way it looks in the photo, and I only wanted to put it on the center front of the sweater; if it doesn't work out, I'm sure I can find another I like just as well. I'll probably frog the hat (not being happy with parts means I won't wear it), but I'll knit another to try out more designs. I'm having fun with it, which is the main thing.


Sounds good- test pieces are made for frogging!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


They are both gorgeous but I love the one with the pockets.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Are blood suckers what we call leeches if so I agree . I would have heart failure if I found one one me


Are leeches only in fresh water? I remember being in a lake in northern Alberta as a kid and getting them on my legs. Boy did I scream. They are horrible things.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


Looks good to me😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello All,
I kept getting kicked off when trying to post last night so am trying again tonight.
We had some excitement today. 3" of snow. So pretty. Dudley just loved it. Was racing around acting so silly. I am sure most of it will be gone tomorrow.
I went into town yesterday and did a few errands so glad I did. Saw my little DGGD who is visiting from Saskatchewan. She loved her minion ear warmers and mitts.
Finished up the purple slippers tonight and going to start an 1898 hat tomorrow for my son. I think he will be able to wear it under his hard hat. 
Have a couple of small soap orders as well so have to get them packaged up.
Starting to feel a little more energized so maybe I will even start cleaning my house&#128522;
Hugs to all. Hope those feeling poorly are starting to feel better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Well I didn't know they had to inject the dye again this time for the scan. Between 3 nurses it took almost 40 to fine a vein. 2 collapsed and the 3rd time was a charm. Used a big needle . Ugh. 👎 glad it is done


Oh dear, I can imagine how glad you are thats over with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


Woo Hoo, fantastic news! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks for doing that, so glad that they were able to get the scammers stopped. So easy to fall for them as we aren't of that mindset so of course we don't tend to think their way until we are warned.


 :thumbup: And thanks Gwen for letting us know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just for you Cathy and thank you


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> it was almost five by the time i fell into bed - sleep does not come easily at that hour - it probably took an hour or more to fall asleep and then to heidi's for breakfast around ten - i admit - i took a nap. tonight it is going to be way earlier. --- sam


 :shock: Mmm hmm. Well if you were ever to travel over here you wouldnt get jet lag. LOL You seem to go to bed about the same time as me on the other side of the world.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Oh golly, how true, Kate and Sam. What _would_ we do without each other?
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> They are both gorgeous but I love the one with the pockets.


Thank you mags


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Are leeches only in fresh water? I remember being in a lake in northern Alberta as a kid and getting them on my legs. Boy did I scream. They are horrible things.


I screamed when I fell down a wall into some water I was convinced they were under my trousers wasn't bothered about the broken arm . That's what happens when I listen to a horrible older brother who took great delight in scaring me witless


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are beautiful. Of course, purple being my favorite color and love the cable-like stitches I think the purple one is my favorite of the two but truly would be difficult to choose between them.


Thank you gwen and Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> IMHO it is very nice and looks snuggly What don't you like about it? Anyone would be thrilled to receive it.


When I finish a border I will show you . It's the big boring plain bit in the middle . But I'm trying to think if I can put something there . I've had about six ideas so far but nothing that I think will actually work . I'll keep thinking


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Waiting for a pharmacist to come to my place to review my medications and my understanding of them, what they are for etc.
> 
> Will be interesting, as Doc admitted that sometimes they can focus on healing one thing without consideration to ongoing issues and can unintentionally cause medication clash. Pretty sure mine is fine, but will know after.


Sounds a great idea- and Pharmacists know more about medications than GPs do (naturally- they should do as they study them in more detail).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow- what a lot of pages to catch up on.
I am settled at Maryanne's now for around 6 weeks. She will be on her way in 24 hours.
Have the computer going here. 
Trying to work out how to get my photos to transfer from my phone to computer again as they used to- I have finshed a number of itmes recently including a UFO which is perfect for Elizabeth. And as I started it at least 12 months ago just because it was pretty and to use up yarn it doesn't matter if she doesn't get much use out of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- what a lot of pages to catch up on.
> I am settled at Maryanne's now for around 6 weeks. She will be on her way in 24 hours.
> Have the computer going here.
> Trying to work out how to get my photos to transfer from my phone to computer again as they used to- I have finshed a number of itmes recently including a UFO which is perfect for Elizabeth. And as I started it at least 12 months ago just because it was pretty and to use up yarn it doesn't matter if she doesn't get much use out of it.


But of course it now is a FINISHED OBJECT - what sort of fibre is it? and what is your weather doing- we are a lot cooler this year, than we were by now, last year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe condensed milk isn't sweetened in all parts of the world? But I agree, our condensed milk would be terrible in a soup, yuk!


I took it as evaporated as well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45am and I am just about ready to get Gage up for school. I will check in later on. Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45am and I am just about ready to get Gage up for school. I will check in later on. Have a great day.


Here's hoping your's is a great day, too, Mel!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But of course it now is a FINISHED OBJECT - what sort of fibre is it? and what is your weather doing- we are a lot cooler this year, than we were by now, last year.


Got my photos now so I will post a heap- though I should be going to sleep!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now onto finished items.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What wonderful photos Darowil. You sure captured the moments and colors. What a sky at that cricket game. Lovely knitting too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh my, another photo too with Mummy an Daddy. Love it!! Must add that the fireworks look great too. Thanks for posting those.

And not to forget....I am procaffinating right now. :wink: How clever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What wonderful photos Darowil. You sure captured the moments and colors. What a sky at that cricket game. Lovely knitting too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh my, another photo too with Mummy an Daddy. Love it!! Must add that the fireworks look great too. Thanks for posting those.
> 
> And not to forget....I am procaffinating right now. :wink: How clever.


Absolutely in agreement, apart from the caffeine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What wonderful photos Darowil. You sure captured the moments and colors. What a sky at that cricket game. Lovely knitting too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Oh my, another photo too with Mummy an Daddy. Love it!! Must add that the fireworks look great too. Thanks for posting those.
> 
> And not to forget....I am procaffinating right now. :wink: How clever.


Too early in the day for me to procaffeinate- just after midnight so I guess I should try sleeping.
DId you see the oens I added after you posted?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hello All,
> I kept getting kicked off when trying to post last night so am trying again tonight.
> We had some excitement today. 3" of snow. So pretty. Dudley just loved it. Was racing around acting so silly. I am sure most of it will be gone tomorrow.
> I went into town yesterday and did a few errands so glad I did. Saw my little DGGD who is visiting from Saskatchewan. She loved her minion ear warmers and mitts.
> ...


 Your house and Gwens house must smell lovely with all the soap making 
I'm busy sneezing away as I finally got the last of the Christmas boxes up into the loft . I've cleaned up and now having a coffee and cake 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Got my photos now so I will post a heap- though I should be going to sleep!


Beautiful sky and fireworks pictures Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


Lovely gorgeous knitting Margaret . The mummy and daddy socks are great and I love the little bolero


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


Fantastic! :thumbup: I have been known to procaffeinate and procraftinate (put off doing other things in order to craft). Ha ha.

We woke to rain--which means it is not so cold as it was--so I think I will attempt the errands in a bit (after I have my coffee of course). It's about 7:30 a.m. here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I finish a border I will show you . It's the big boring plain bit in the middle . But I'm trying to think if I can put something there . I've had about six ideas so far but nothing that I think will actually work . I'll keep thinking


First I love the little jumpers, great job on the pockets for a first time making them you did brilliant. 
Just a suggestion nut have you thought about maybe crocheting the boarder on the blanket. I have seen a few really cute ones done that way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds a great idea- and Pharmacists know more about medications than GPs do (naturally- they should do as they study them in more detail).


My pharmacist was great, he would call the doctor if the meds reacted with each other and sugggest an alternet one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Are leeches only in fresh water? I remember being in a lake in northern Alberta as a kid and getting them on my legs. Boy did I scream. They are horrible things.


I think so. If you get them on you, you can put salt on them & they drop off so I don't think they tolerate salt. They are so gross, especially if they've been attached for a while & are full of blood, YUK!

OK, I just looked it up & there are some that live in salt water.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I screamed when I fell down a wall into some water I was convinced they were under my trousers wasn't bothered about the broken arm . That's what happens when I listen to a horrible older brother who took great delight in scaring me witless


As kids we used to walk to a small lake nearby to swim, we would always take a salt shaker with us. I never got any on me but the others had lots, I guess I was just lucky. Last summer my sons MIL was swimming in front of their cabin & came out with 2 attached to her. 
The lake closest to us, where I most often swim doesn't have them, or St least so few I've not seen them. Thank goodness. It's probably so cold they can't live there. :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think so. If you get them on you, you can put salt on them & they drop off so I don't think they tolerate salt. They are so gross, especially if they've been attached for a while & are full of blood, YUK!
> 
> OK, I just looked it up & there are some that live in salt water.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech


Bonnie your leech posts should come with a warning 
Just the thought of them leeches is making me shudder 😖


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> First I love the little jumpers, great job on the pockets for a first time making them you did brilliant.
> Just a suggestion nut have you thought about maybe crocheting the boarder on the blanket. I have seen a few really cute ones done that way.


Thank you Caren . I've nearly finished the border didn't go for any thing fancy as I'm still wondering . 
I'm not to good with crochet still need plenty of practice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie your leech posts should come with a warning
> Just the thought of them leeches is making me shudder 😖


 :lol: me too. You should try opening your fridge to be greeted by a clear plastic container full of them :roll: :roll: When the guys catch them for bait, they have to be kept cool so guess where they go. :shock: My DIL told son they must be kept in the fridge her parents have in their garage instead of the kitchen!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great pictures of the fireworks. That little belero is really cute.
Hope you get settled at Maryannes, it works out well thst she will br sway while you are trying to move.

Has anyone seen any posts from Jackie lately, I hope she's not back in Hospital. 

We got a little snow overnight & are to get some more today & tomorrow. DHs cousin was up for coffee on Sunday & they were whining about the lack of snow & wanting to go skidooing. I know we need snow to have moisture for spring & probably protect my perennials from the cold but I like being able to walk around without snow up to my behind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: me too. You should try opening your fridge to be greeted by a clear plastic container full of them :roll: :roll: When the guys catch them for bait, they have to be kept cool so guess where they go. :shock: My DIL told son they must be kept in the fridge her parents have in their garage instead of the kitchen!


Oh no that's just I don't know what it is but it's a good idea for a diet as there is no way I would go near that fridge


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that's just I don't know what it is but it's a good idea for a diet as there is no way I would go near that fridge


 :lol: :lol: maybe I should fill my fridge with them!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous fireworks! That napkin is cute; could use a stack of them for sure.


darowil said:


> Got my photos now so I will post a heap- though I should be going to sleep!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your knitting is wonderful.


darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love both words...procaffeinate and procraftinate....think they shoud be added to the dictioinary for sure. LOL

Just unmolded the soap from yesterday (sandalwood & patchouli) Very pleased how them came out. Guess I need to uneathal the soap molds from the barn since I am most definitely hooked deepinto this crockpot soap making. Wonder if I could sell it again? Something to think about.



Sorlenna said:


> Fantastic! :thumbup: I have been known to procaffeinate and procraftinate (put off doing other things in order to craft). Ha ha.
> 
> We woke to rain--which means it is not so cold as it was--so I think I will attempt the errands in a bit (after I have my coffee of course). It's about 7:30 a.m. here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my photos taken. 
The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.

The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.

I can see myself doing more of the anemone hats, especially for kids. I put this one on & DHs comment was " that's f---I got ridiculous"&#128563;&#128563;. GuessI won't wear it around him


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Margaret such beautiful knits. Love the mummy and daddy socks.&#128077;
The fireworks look fantastic as well.

Bonnie I wouldn't care what do says. I would wear it anyways, especially if you are going somewhere with him. That is just me though.

Just finished watching the movie Armageddon. Good grief I haven't bawled my eyes out like that in a long time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


I think the anemone hat is fun, I'm sure the kids would love one. A great way to use up leftovers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. &#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


Great. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. I met my best friends through my hobbies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


It will be good to have conversation as well- you must miss meeting people from work, back in those days!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: me too. You should try opening your fridge to be greeted by a clear plastic container full of them :roll: :roll: When the guys catch them for bait, they have to be kept cool so guess where they go. :shock: My DIL told son they must be kept in the fridge her parents have in their garage instead of the kitchen!


We'd keep night crawlers (large earthworms) in the fridge, but I would definitely draw the line at leeches! Ugh ugh ugh.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love both words...procaffeinate and procraftinate....think they shoud be added to the dictioinary for sure. LOL
> 
> Just unmolded the soap from yesterday (sandalwood & patchouli) Very pleased how them came out. Guess I need to uneathal the soap molds from the barn since I am most definitely hooked deepinto this crockpot soap making. Wonder if I could sell it again? Something to think about.


Might be worth a shot! You seem to have quite a few scents lined up to try!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


 Lovely knits Bonnie . I like the hat I think it's fun and you used lovely colours


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


I hope you have a great time Mel


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


Such lovely knits. I am glad that you are settled at Maryanne's for awhile. I am reading backwards to catch up as I have been busy these past few days and have not been on here either. I think I have over 30 pages to read through.

Maryanne will certainly appreciate her warm knits while in Ireland and she will think of you and your love for her when she puts them on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Caren . I've nearly finished the border didn't go for any thing fancy as I'm still wondering .
> I'm not to good with crochet still need plenty of practice


I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful. 
Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love all of these items. Never made the dryer balls. Are they stuffed with something? I'm afraid Sydney would think they were toys for him whic is what he's done with the rubber/silicon dryer ball I had. Especially like the headband.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like this could be something fun for you.


gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


I have just discovered thefe is a craft group that meets at the librairy in Brighouse the 3rd monday of the month. I am going to check to see if tbere is a group in Rastrick a bit closer to house.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, don't think I mentioned here but I made another small batch of soap today. Can't remember who suggested the patchouli and sandalwood EOs but used them and OMG does it ever smell fabulous. I'll unmold it and slice it tomorrow then set it aside to cure a bit more.
> 
> Hannah and Amaru got back from Florida about an hour ago. Sydney was just beside himself he was so glad to see her and vise versa. Amaru smelled the sandalwood & patchouli soap and just loved it so I told hm I would give him some when it was ready. Dakota was also glad to see him and he is now gone home. Sweet dog but so glad I have just my 5 now.
> 
> ...


I am happy to hear that Hannah and boyfriend made it home safely. I bet your house smells wonderful with the smells of the soap. I can only have limited scents in my home due to DS#1 having asthma. I still have to be careful with laundry soaps with him as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished a small 1lb batch that I used peppermint & Geranium EO. Smells yummy. I also tried using Crisco (new) as one of the oils along with coconut and a small amt of grapeseed oile. I really am having fun. Takes so little time to do also. Doing such small batches really comes to trace quickly too.


Sorlenna said:


> Might be worth a shot! You seem to have quite a few scents lined up to try!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are both lovely pieces.



NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just discovered thefe is a craft group that meets at the librairy in Brighouse the 3rd monday of the month. I am going to check to see if tbere is a group in Rastrick a bit closer to house.


I love the desk, particularly. Good that you have found craft group near.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Isn't this KTP worth it's weight in gold! :thumbup: :thumbup:


It most certainly is! It is nice to come here to relax and read along. This week is crazy busy for me as Matthew started his art class and I am trying to finish up some knitting. I enjoyed my long weekends as I was able to catch up on laundry and dishes. It doesn't seem like it now as people are still wearing clothes to stay warm and now I have laundry once again. :roll: :roll: Oh the ongoing of chores to be done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


They are lovely pieces of furniture Caren especially the writing desk 
Are you getting settled in now ? Did you bring some things with you from the states . Although I don't know how long things take to get from America 
I know when my friend moved to New Zealand they packed whatever they were keeping and shipped it out a couple of month before they left 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caren I think your writing desk is beautiful.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> To put us at ease I called Betty. She had seen Daralene's post and they immediately contacted the necessary folks and stopped the credit card purchase so they did not lose any $$ and contacted Microsoft and ATT and got everything that the scammers had put on the computer removed. She said Jim was up until 4 this a.m. with ATT getting it done. Anyway they are now safe and the $$ wasn't lost/taken. Thank goodness. Also Betty is going to go by doctor today and leave a specimen and will be getting meds for the UTI.


I am glad you were able to help her so quickly. I hate it when scammers go after the elderly as they are even more vulnerable than the younger people who hear about them so they watch out for them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


What a blessing for you to know. I was told, when I had mine removed, that only about 5% end up being cancerous. That information does not matter when it is your own health to consider. I know how relieved you had to be to hear those wonderful words. Continue to follow the doctors orders so that you will heal well.

How is sheepy and her DH doing?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> How is sheepy and her DH doing?


Yes, inquiring minds want to know. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am happy to hear that Hannah and boyfriend made it home safely. I bet your house smells wonderful with the smells of the soap. I can only have limited scents in my home due to DS#1 having asthma. I still have to be careful with laundry soaps with him as well.


I had to be very careful too when Jamie was little, she would break out from the scents especially laundry soaps.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


This reminds me of one we had when I was growing up. It is almost exactly like it except for the legs. Wish I knew what happened to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are both lovely pieces.


Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, good for you having the courage to try different designs and wisdom to know that it's fun not failure when they don't work how you envision them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Did this one this afternoon and just finished.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love the fireworks. Very nice knitting, you have been busy. Love the socks and sweaters. Good on you finishing UFO.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, what do dryer balls do, and how do you make them. Assume they fluff clothes and are made of wool but do know assume is a risky stance!
Lazy day, no gym, will knit some, changed bed, did laundry. Raining again. Had some difficulty driving to sangha in rain last night. Think some of trouble was I need new glasses. Going to curl up and knit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought i better get on here or you would think i had died and gone to heaven. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the best kind of snow to have - here today - gone tomorrow. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Hello All,
> I kept getting kicked off when trying to post last night so am trying again tonight.
> We had some excitement today. 3" of snow. So pretty. Dudley just loved it. Was racing around acting so silly. I am sure most of it will be gone tomorrow.
> I went into town yesterday and did a few errands so glad I did. Saw my little DGGD who is visiting from Saskatchewan. She loved her minion ear warmers and mitts.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after 14 hours in the air i think i would be ready to move around a bit and then hit the sack. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Mmm hmm. Well if you were ever to travel over here you wouldnt get jet lag. LOL You seem to go to bed about the same time as me on the other side of the world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would have made him pay - revenge is sweet. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I screamed when I fell down a wall into some water I was convinced they were under my trousers wasn't bothered about the broken arm . That's what happens when I listen to a horrible older brother who took great delight in scaring me witless


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great socks margaret and i really like the sweater and shrug - elizabeth should look great in both of them. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did they use them to bleed people back when they did things like that? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think so. If you get them on you, you can put salt on them & they drop off so I don't think they tolerate salt. They are so gross, especially if they've been attached for a while & are full of blood, YUK!
> 
> OK, I just looked it up & there are some that live in salt water.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do dryer balls really work?

that is a great hat bonnie - i am thinking of making me one. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is right up your alley melody - have a great time. ---- sam



gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


Nice, that desk is really lovely. You sure wouldn't find that in a charity shop here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love all of these items. Never made the dryer balls. Are they stuffed with something? I'm afraid Sydney would think they were toys for him whic is what he's done with the rubber/silicon dryer ball I had. Especially like the headband.


The dryer balls aren't stuffed, just rolled wool that's been felted. There were just bits a few feet long, I just rolled them tightly. Then into the hot washer & dryer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought i better get on here or you would think i had died and gone to heaven. --- sam


Was talking to a man today, who has COPD, he has a beautifully compact little unit for his oxygen. He said it does get heavy over time, but it was smaller than the average briefcase. Very neat, I was most impressed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really like the writing desk caren - much like the one my uncle and aunt had. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did they use them to bleed people back when they did things like that? --- sam


Yes in the days of 'blood letting' being the 'cure-all'.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, love the desk.
Bonnie, thank you. May play with making some.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished a small 1lb batch that I used peppermint & Geranium EO. Smells yummy. I also tried using Crisco (new) as one of the oils along with coconut and a small amt of grapeseed oile. I really am having fun. Takes so little time to do also. Doing such small batches really comes to trace quickly too.


What does " come to trace" mean? All your soap making sounds interesting, I've never doing that, hopefully some day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is called a portable concentrator - it makes its own oxygen - they wor when you inhale and are a good alternative to the liquid oxygen portable that i use. they are also quite expensive and depending on what is flow rate is they can last a good while.

i just found out today that the company that does my oxygen is going to stop using liquid oxygen - not sure what they are going to subsitiute - but i am definitely not going to pull a green bottle in a little wheeled basket behind me - they can stuff that where the sun doesn't shine and blow it out their ears. i will stay home first. i am hoping that they will use portable concentrators but personally i can't see them putting out the initial cost. i will wait and see. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Was talking to a man today, who has COPD, he has a beautifully compact little unit for his oxygen. He said it does get heavy over time, but it was smaller than the average briefcase. Very neat, I was most impressed.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> think i would have made him pay - revenge is sweet. --- sam


He was horrible . I soon learned to get my own back , but I was glad when he left home . He's still horrible now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for wheel and jeapardy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they usually don't change much when they are that mean as a child. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He was horrible . I soon learned to get my own back , but I was glad when he left home . He's still horrible now


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, what do dryer balls do, and how do you make them. Assume they fluff clothes and are made of wool but do know assume is a risky stance!
> Lazy day, no gym, will knit some, changed bed, did laundry. Raining again. Had some difficulty driving to sangha in rain last night. Think some of trouble was I need new glasses. Going to curl up and knit.


The dryer balls are just balls of 100% wool that have been felted.
They are supposed to bounce the clothes around to make them dry faster & hopefully get rid of static too. They are to replace dryer sheets. I've not tried them yet but hope they work.
If they work I will make some for DIL as the GKs are sensitive to perfumes.
Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the writing desk caren - much like the one my uncle and aunt had. --- sam


They have such incredible antiques in Britain, these may be from the 1930's and therefore not quite antique.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> did they use them to bleed people back when they did things like that? --- sam


Yes, in fact they still use them for some things. Apparently when they reattach limbs they are somehow used to promote circulation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is called a portable concentrator - it makes its own oxygen - they wor when you inhale and are a good alternative to the liquid oxygen portable that i use. they are also quite expensive and depending on what is flow rate is they can last a good while.
> 
> i just found out today that the company that does my oxygen is going to stop using liquid oxygen - not sure what they are going to subsitiute - but i am definitely not going to pull a green bottle in a little wheeled basket behind me - they can stuff that where the sun doesn't shine and blow it out their ears. i will stay home first. i am hoping that they will use portable concentrators but personally i can't see them putting out the initial cost. i will wait and see. --- sam


Hopefully they will provide the little concentrator, much easier to drag around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is called a portable concentrator - it makes its own oxygen - they wor when you inhale and are a good alternative to the liquid oxygen portable that i use. they are also quite expensive and depending on what is flow rate is they can last a good while.
> 
> i just found out today that the company that does my oxygen is going to stop using liquid oxygen - not sure what they are going to subsitiute - but i am definitely not going to pull a green bottle in a little wheeled basket behind me - they can stuff that where the sun doesn't shine and blow it out their ears. i will stay home first. i am hoping that they will use portable concentrators but personally i can't see them putting out the initial cost. i will wait and see. --- sam


We are so lucky in many ways with our Health System. I hope they work out some sensible alternative for you Sam!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Coming to trace in soap making means the soap thickens enough that when you trail some over the top, it makes a ribbon on top of itself--meaning it's ready to put in the mold. Not sure I'm explaining it clearly!

I've frogged the hat back to the ribbing, so after supper, it's time to try the new ones and see how I like them. I've got two for the sweater so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Coming to trace in soap making means the soap thickens enough that when you trail some over the top, it makes a ribbon on top of itself--meaning it's ready to put in the mold. Not sure I'm explaining it clearly!
> 
> I've frogged the hat back to the ribbing, so after supper, it's time to try the new ones and see how I like them. I've got two for the sweater so far!


Which as averages go, is good going- Have you sorted the cable yet!?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which as averages go, is good going- Have you sorted the cable yet!?


I haven't--think I may knit it flat as another go at it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All credit goes to Daralene. All I did was call and check that she had seen the warnings[.quote=pacer]I am glad you were able to help her so quickly. I hate it when scammers go after the elderly as they are even more vulnerable than the younger people who hear about them so they watch out for them.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This explains it pretty clearly: (from http://www.supersoapmaking.com/what-is-trace.html)

Trace is the so-called "point of no return" in soap making. It is the point where the oils or the fats in your soap have successfully mixed with your lye solution. More appropriately, this is the point where your oils and your lye turn into soap.

The following are the tell-tale signs of trace:
Your soap has a thick consistency similar to cake batter after you've mixed it.
If after you drizzle some of the soap on the surface of the mixture, it leaves behind a "trail" that takes a while to sink back in the mixture.



Bonnie7591 said:


> What does " come to trace" mean? All your soap making sounds interesting, I've never doing that, hopefully some day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Sam. Could you change to another company?



thewren said:


> that is called a portable concentrator - it makes its own oxygen - they wor when you inhale and are a good alternative to the liquid oxygen portable that i use. they are also quite expensive and depending on what is flow rate is they can last a good while.
> 
> i just found out today that the company that does my oxygen is going to stop using liquid oxygen - not sure what they are going to subsitiute - but i am definitely not going to pull a green bottle in a little wheeled basket behind me - they can stuff that where the sun doesn't shine and blow it out their ears. i will stay home first. i am hoping that they will use portable concentrators but personally i can't see them putting out the initial cost. i will wait and see. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Watching them as I check in here. The woman in the middle is from a small town about 20 miles from here. (on Jeopardy)



thewren said:


> time for wheel and jeapardy. --- sam


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As Gwen told you all, after Daralene called, we immediately called ATT, Microsoft, and the credit card company. We were able to stop payment on the credit card. We have been on the phone for three days now with AT&T (just getting my computer straight) Now Jim has to get back in touch with them tomorrow to get his desktop and laptop fixed. I feel secure now having AT&T Support and McAfee on board (TechKangaroothe scammershad removed all of that)
Microsoft never ever calls you so please do not answer any calls from them. We came so close to losing $510 to them. Daralene, I am so very grateful for you quick response and advice to my post. 
AT&T is wonderful but it took three days and multiple Techs to get just the one computer straight. 
Jim cancelled the credit card used and they are sending him a new one. His computers have been shut down. He hasnt cancelled our other credit cards and changed banks or anything. I am still concerned about this.
I didnt get to go to knitting again this week for dealing with all of this. One of the ladies sent me an email. I was so excited I was missed! LOL!
I am going to have to depend on the ladies to catch me up. I pray all of the bad stuff is over for the new year.
Didnt get to Drs office until the day I talked to Gwen. I remember when we could just call in and get meds but now they wont do that and I really think it is just another way of getting money out of you. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to know if you are having frequency, blood in your urine, low back pain, and pain on urination that you have a UTI. I survived with AzoGantrisin and Cranberry Juice.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you explained it very well. I just copied and pasted so I wouldn't make any errors!


Sorlenna said:


> Coming to trace in soap making means the soap thickens enough that when you trail some over the top, it makes a ribbon on top of itself--meaning it's ready to put in the mold. Not sure I'm explaining it clearly!
> 
> I've frogged the hat back to the ribbing, so after supper, it's time to try the new ones and see how I like them. I've got two for the sweater so far!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What?! :hunf: Even with my thyroid surgery I was in over night. Geesh. I would think surgery for breast cancer would be much more invasive and major than my thyroid surgery was. I am so sorry to hear this. She is in my prayers.


I suspect this was because it was in the throat- and any bleeding in the the throat can casue major hassles with breathing- rather neccesary to life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I haven't--think I may knit it flat as another go at it.


Have you not done cables in the round, before!? I have not done them on a hat, I gather the decreases cause some problems- but surely that is a matter of decreasing in between cables?!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am finally caught up after being gone for a few days. 

Caren...I love the new furniture. James and his mum won't recognize their home much longer with all the painting and new furniture. What wonderful improvements.

Sorlenna...It will be fun watching your Guernsey develop as you go along.

Bonnie...The hat was a lot of fun. I have heard that chemo patients enjoy them.

Melody...What fun you had putting together a wonderful birthday for Greg. What a blessing. I hope he had a wonderful birthday.

Gwen...Your soap sound wonderful. Have a great time making such wonderful gifts.

Swedenme...Your newest knits are awesome. Maybe you could duplicate stitch a larger heart in the open area of the blanket if you feel it still needs something.

Bonnie...Love the dryer balls. We have people at work who love theirs. They didn't make them, but they spent good money to get some.

Sam...I hope they work out something for your oxygen tank. We have seen the sunshine a few days this week which has been wonderful. An arctic blast is scheduled for next week. I am not looking forward to it at all. 

I emptied out my silverware drawer tonight and washed all of my silverware and the tray they store in. I am also doing some laundry tonight. Dishes are caught up as well. I really need to get some knitting done as well. Maybe if I wake up early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I always thought that the terms evaporated and condensed milk were interchangeable unless you added the word "sweetened".
> 
> Here is an article I found on e how.
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/info_8727349_condensed-milk.html


Here they are always different. While the condensed milk can says sweetened we never call it sweetened. Evaporated is liquid rather than semi solid.

I have just been and bought some Condensed milk to make the Malteesers fudge that Heather posted. Went against the grain to buy it as I have plenty of cans at home. But MAryanne had some old Maltessers here so I just had to use them up (even though it cost more thant the Maltessers woudl have originally! not helped that I used the sme local place round hte corner rather the supermaerket. But as she goes this evening I wanted to get them done for her to have some off and no idea how long they will take to set.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Sam. Could you change to another company?


I hope so too. What a thing to mess about with.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> aren't they only in the northern waters of the ocean - along the northern coastline? --- sam


No- as we get them here- virtually all our coast line has them I think.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> As Gwen told you all, after Daralene called, we immediately called ATT, Microsoft, and the credit card company. We were able to stop payment on the credit card. We have been on the phone for three days now with AT&T (just getting my computer straight) Now Jim has to get back in touch with them tomorrow to get his desktop and laptop fixed. I feel secure now having AT&T Support and McAfee on board (TechKangaroothe scammershad removed all of that)
> Microsoft never ever calls you so please do not answer any calls from them. We came so close to losing $510 to them. Daralene, I am so very grateful for you quick response and advice to my post.
> AT&T is wonderful but it took three days and multiple Techs to get just the one computer straight.
> Jim cancelled the credit card used and they are sending him a new one. His computers have been shut down. He hasnt cancelled our other credit cards and changed banks or anything. I am still concerned about this.
> ...


Betty...What a blessing KTP really is. You have real friends here even if you have not met most of us in person. I hope Jim realizes the love we have for both of you and your family and we don't want anything bad to happen to any of you. Even though it has been a big hassle to get things sorted out, at least you were able to save the money and take care of things. Can you contact the bank and let them know what happened so they can be more watchful for you? I hope you will be over the infection soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I havent used it, am hoping Margaret or Nicho might have an idea about it. I just had a look online and its around $9 to $12 Australian dollars here .
> .


Not sure whether I have- but Cleakheaton is meant to be good. I think I have soem in my stash somewhere. The problem is that 8 ply is a common wieight yarn here and while I have sued Clekheaton 8 ply I'm surte don't know if it ithis one. The brand though is one of the the medium priced yarns here- so a decent quality but not over the top.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> All credit goes to Daralene. All I did was call and check that she had seen the warnings[.quote=pacer]I am glad you were able to help her so quickly. I hate it when scammers go after the elderly as they are even more vulnerable than the younger people who hear about them so they watch out for them.


[/quote]

Great team work from all involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree and I HOPE thats not what Betty has done. It could be very scary... the other thing to do immediately would be call the bank... change details, put a stop on things or whatever. Terrible scam.
> Its pretty much the same as the ones that ring on the phone saying they are from windows or microsoft of whatever telling you that something is wrong with your computer.... DONT talk to them.


I have some fascinating conversations with them- like them assuring me that the windows on my Apple computer definitely needs attention. Well they were correct it wasn't working, but only because it wasn't there at all.
If I'm in the right mood I can talk tothem for ages wjile giving them nothing. Other times I just hang up on them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> I have some fascinating converstaions with them- like them assuring me that the windoews on my Apple computer definatlly needs attention. Well they were correct it wasn't working, but only because it wasn't there at all.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Pacer I did the same with my silverware drawer today.&#128077; Great minds think alike. &#9786;

I watched Peter Pan...Return to never land tonight and made this cute little hat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope! We do get them here too at our beaches.... Over Summer weekends they have planes going round watching out for them to alert people.
> I have never been at the beach when it has had to be cleared though thank goodness. :shock: There have been shark attacks in Victoria (where I am) and also South Australia (Margaret) and even Tasmania as well as up north and over in Western Australia. :thumbdown:


A few years ago the close friend of my sister was killed by one of an Adelaide beach.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A few years ago the close friend of my sister was killed by one of an Adelaide beach.


The fatal shark attack, two or three years ago, off Muriwai Beach, on Auckland's West Coast, was a friend of a friend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> As Gwen told you all, after Daralene called, we immediately called ATT, Microsoft, and the credit card company. We were able to stop payment on the credit card. We have been on the phone for three days now with AT&T (just getting my computer straight) Now Jim has to get back in touch with them tomorrow to get his desktop and laptop fixed. I feel secure now having AT&T Support and McAfee on board (TechKangaroothe scammershad removed all of that)
> Microsoft never ever calls you so please do not answer any calls from them. We came so close to losing $510 to them. Daralene, I am so very grateful for you quick response and advice to my post.
> AT&T is wonderful but it took three days and multiple Techs to get just the one computer straight.
> Jim cancelled the credit card used and they are sending him a new one. His computers have been shut down. He hasnt cancelled our other credit cards and changed banks or anything. I am still concerned about this.
> ...


Just stopping in for a moment and saw this post. Betty, I'm so glad you saw the post. I learned about this scam on here a few years ago and thanks to KTP I saved us going through this about 6 months ago when I overheard DH on the phone with someone and saw what was happening. He fell for the same thing!! It seems so real and one does think their computer is frozen as it does nothing with that screen up and looks official, BUT IT ISN'T.

DH wouldn't believe me and I had to call a repairman and tell DH what he said to get him off the phone with these people. They were to the point where they were even going to have him mail the computer to them. Guess we would have been out one computer. Don't know if the person who had this happen to them is still posting on here, but thanks to them I knew about it or we would have done the same thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> I hadn't any idea that it was the Duchess of Cambridge's birthday, either. Then again it's only the Queen's birthday that is celebrated , for all the other Royals it's a private occasion. As the Queen is 90 this year there are lots of things planned I believe.


And when does she celebrate it officially? In April? Here we have a Queens Birthday holiday in June (I think). We use the date of a previous monarch (one of the Georges).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And when does she celebrate it officially? In April? Here we have a Queens Birthday holiday in June (I think). We use the date of a previous monarch (one of the Georges).


Actual date 21st April, Queen's Birthday Holiday in June, usually celebrated sometime between the 1st or 2nd of the month till maybe as late as the 6th- depending on how the dates fall in the week, this year yours is the 13th- so about a week later than us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Greg is very welcome, Melody!
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers. It has meant so very much to me. They worked. Lab results from surgery say NO cancer! Our Lord has been good to me!


What wonderful news that is. PTL.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you not done cables in the round, before!? I have not done them on a hat, I gather the decreases cause some problems- but surely that is a matter of decreasing in between cables?!


I have but not for a long time, and not a lot--however, this one just isn't working for me either way! I do not know where I have gone wrong...I'll just choose another, I think, and perhaps go back to that one at some point (would like to get it right but a break from it will also be good).

Yes, when decreasing, I always do it between the cables, so that's not a problem. Maybe I can get a photo of the chart (if I ever find that dratted camera cord) and see if someone here can help me sort it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have recently started acting real stupid when I get calls about my "windows not working" calls. I told them I had plenty of windows in my house. When they went on in their crude English to say they were talking about computers I told them I "ain't got no puter"; or what do they mean by internet?I really get DH laughing at all the mess I give them while giving them nothing at all.I haven't had as many calls lately either since doing this.



darowil said:


> I have some fascinating conversations with them- like them assuring me that the windows on my Apple computer definitely needs attention. Well they were correct it wasn't working, but only because it wasn't there at all.
> If I'm in the right mood I can talk tothem for ages wjile giving them nothing. Other times I just hang up on them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have but not for a long time, and not a lot--however, this one just isn't working for me either way! I do not know where I have gone wrong...I'll just choose another, I think, and perhaps go back to that one at some point (would like to get it right but a break from it will also be good).
> 
> Yes, when decreasing, I always do it between the cables, so that's not a problem. Maybe I can get a photo of the chart (if I ever find that dratted camera cord) and see if someone here can help me sort it.


 :thumbup: Good idea! Hope the cord turns up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Tami so happy for your test results showing no ca.


Me too. And getting to see you back is also making me smile!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, ask away if you get to visit Napa. If you do I will try and visit DD in Napa while you are there.


That would be great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm so glad you had her phone number & warned them in time to avoid losing $$. I'm so sick of scammers! Why can't people just do honest work instead of trying to steal from others


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, great news, such a relief for you & family
> 
> Sonja, great sweaters & the blanket is pretty, I lime just the red & white.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie. I look forward to seeing your hat. Hope you DS is better by now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Got my photos now so I will post a heap- though I should be going to sleep!


The napkin has it about right! Tho for me it would be tea. Love the other photos.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Sending up a call to Saint Anthony for the return of your ring!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And when does she celebrate it officially? In April? Here we have a Queens Birthday holiday in June (I think). We use the date of a previous monarch (one of the Georges).


Here we celebrate Victoria Day, the closest Monday to May 24


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


Wear it anyway if it makes you happy! Braided ear warmer is pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


You will love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have recently started acting real stupid when I get calls about my "windows not working" calls. I told them I had plenty of windows in my house. When they went on in their crude English to say they were talking about computers I told them I "ain't got no puter"; or what do they mean by internet?I really get DH laughing at all the mess I give them while giving them nothing at all.I haven't had as many calls lately either since doing this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: DH keeps telling them they have to speak English & he can't understand them, usually they get frustrated & hang up one even got so mad he called DH an a--hole :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


Nice! Love the desk.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.[/
> 
> Maybe you will have to check the soap with a metal detector :lol: Kidding aside, I hope you find it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love all of these items. Never made the dryer balls. Are they stuffed with something? I'm afraid Sydney would think they were toys for him whic is what he's done with the rubber/silicon dryer ball I had. Especially like the headband.


When I make them, I use 100% wool for the whole thing, some use acrylic for the center. I wind balls a bit bigger than a tennis ball. Take a yarn needle and pull the tail thru the center. Take an old pair of panty hose and place them in the legs. Tie off with yarn or string in between each ball so you can remove them and save the panty hose for the next batch. Throw them in the washer with a load of jeans and wash. They will felt as you wash the jeans. Throw them in the dryer with the jeans to dry. Done. Remove from the panty hose and use.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just discovered thefe is a craft group that meets at the librairy in Brighouse the 3rd monday of the month. I am going to check to see if tbere is a group in Rastrick a bit closer to house.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a blessing for you to know. I was told, when I had mine removed, that only about 5% end up being cancerous. That information does not matter when it is your own health to consider. I know how relieved you had to be to hear those wonderful words. Continue to follow the doctors orders so that you will heal well.
> 
> How is sheepy and her DH doing?


I see the endocrinologist next Monday, and I am sure he will order blood work to see if I will need meds to help. I am doing as told. I have no restrictions except to not lift over 10#, which means I can't lift Arriana yet, and I forgot to ask how long for. Will have to call and check. Not ready to try it yet, tho! Steri strips are off, just scabbed over now. Yay! Now the tape won't make me itch. As of 2 weeks ago, Sheepy and her DH were doing fine. As we meet on Thursdays, I have not seen her since the week before Christmas. I will see her tomorrow. I will tell her she asked. She pops in to see what I have posted, sometimes, but has not had time to come read for a while now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> do dryer balls really work?
> 
> that is a great hat bonnie - i am thinking of making me one. --- sam


I love my dryer balls. I still have static, but it doesn't last (so far) and they really cut back on drying time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren & Melody, it should be fun checking out the knitting groups, maybe you'll find some new friends. Wish there was something like that near here.

Gwen & Sorleena, thanks for the explanation about trace. 

We got about 5 inches of snow today & are to get more tonight. Hope the wind doesn't get up as it's pretty fluffy.
Betty, I'm so glad you got things with the computer sorted out & the payment stopped.

I've had a migraine all day today, woke up with it. It's better tonight but still not gone. I'm supposed to go to Lloyd with my friend tomorrow so hope it goes away.

Had a message from DS today, he's feeling better. He sent me a photo of himself in front of a statue of William Wallace with the caption, freeeedom!
( from the movie Braveheart) . He said the weather still isn't great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is called a portable concentrator - it makes its own oxygen - they wor when you inhale and are a good alternative to the liquid oxygen portable that i use. they are also quite expensive and depending on what is flow rate is they can last a good while.
> 
> i just found out today that the company that does my oxygen is going to stop using liquid oxygen - not sure what they are going to subsitiute - but i am definitely not going to pull a green bottle in a little wheeled basket behind me - they can stuff that where the sun doesn't shine and blow it out their ears. i will stay home first. i am hoping that they will use portable concentrators but personally i can't see them putting out the initial cost. i will wait and see. --- sam


Oh Sam, I hope they don't curtail your outings! Can you find another company?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> As Gwen told you all, after Daralene called, we immediately called ATT, Microsoft, and the credit card company. We were able to stop payment on the credit card. We have been on the phone for three days now with AT&T (just getting my computer straight) Now Jim has to get back in touch with them tomorrow to get his desktop and laptop fixed. I feel secure now having AT&T Support and McAfee on board (TechKangaroothe scammershad removed all of that)
> Microsoft never ever calls you so please do not answer any calls from them. We came so close to losing $510 to them. Daralene, I am so very grateful for you quick response and advice to my post.
> AT&T is wonderful but it took three days and multiple Techs to get just the one computer straight.
> Jim cancelled the credit card used and they are sending him a new one. His computers have been shut down. He hasnt cancelled our other credit cards and changed banks or anything. I am still concerned about this.
> ...


Betty, I am so glad Gwen could call you. Please check with the banks, though, anyway. At least alert them that you were hacked, so they can put an alert on your accounts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I suspect this was because it was in the throat- and any bleeding in the the throat can casue major hassles with breathing- rather neccesary to life.


They told me I had to stay to make sure my calcium levels stayed up. I wasn't ready to go home the first day anyway. It took until the middle of the night to get rid of most of the fog, and get thinking clearly. Then took 3-4 hours to get discharged after the dr. came in and cleared me for release.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Oh no! Hopefully you will find it in a bar of soap. I know the feeling, tho it was not my wedding band, but still 2 rings M bought me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We got rain pretty much all day--then snow--then rain. I'm wondering what we'll wake up to (but it is a work day, so I will be here anyway). El Nino is making mischief this year for sure...sending good thoughts to those in the storms' paths, esp. California. 

I'm about to turn in shortly--sending healing thoughts to all in need & hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When I make them, I use 100% wool for the whole thing, some use acrylic for the center. I wind balls a bit bigger than a tennis ball. Take a yarn needle and pull the tail thru the center. Take an old pair of panty hose and place them in the legs. Tie off with yarn or string in between each ball so you can remove them and save the panty hose for the next batch. Throw them in the washer with a load of jeans and wash. They will felt as you wash the jeans. Throw them in the dryer with the jeans to dry. Done. Remove from the panty hose and use.


Oh awesome! I need to make some, but haven't gotten to looking up how, so you've solved that for me. 
Gizmo is trying to help type, had type with one hand and hold him iwth the other.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 50. I am caught up. Today has been totally different from yesterday. Yesterday I felt the best I have in months. Today I was totally wiped out. It took me until noon to have just enough energy to take a shower, do my hair, and get dressed. 15 minutes later I was asleep in my chair. I knew DH came home from work but couldn't wake up enough to let him know I knew. Slept almost 2 hours. We went to the Moose Lodge for supper. Yummy breaded pork chops, bone in, mashed potatoes gravy and green beans, with salad and bread. Stuffed! Then to another club we go to for a bit. Came home and took my meds, and started a hat for Arriana, while reading here. Poor kid is wearing the Bunny hat I made her last spring for Easter, and it barely fits. I have the ribbing finished. I am ready for bed. Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh awesome! I need to make some, but haven't gotten to looking up how, so you've solved that for me.
> Gizmo is trying to help type, had type with one hand and hold him iwth the other.


They are super easy to make. Just wind them tightly. I have probably made 30-40 of them, and may make some for DD. We have not gotten really dry air here yet, but I do get some static. However, it seems to dissipate quickly, and I don't notice it when I go to wear the clothes, even the next day. I can get 8-9 out of a skein of Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool in the Dark Brown, 6-7 out of the oatmeal color. I don't have any 100% wool that is not part of project stash, so I have bought the wool for it. Here I can get the Fisherman's Wool for $9.97 a skein. It is on sale at my favorite craft supply (cheaper on almost everything than Micheals or JoAnns) for $7 a skein. I bought 4 Sunday, and if I feel up to it, I will buy more tomorrow. Sale runs thru the 10th.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what my "I don't know what I'm doing baby blanket" looks like right now, not to sure wether it can be saved but I'm going to have fun trying


I like the red and the white together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will check with doctor about that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear Sam. Could you change to another company?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a couple of night ago there was a guy from windber, pennsylvania - i lived there during the war and then again starting in 1954. the first time my dad was minister at the winder church of the brethren (always wished i had stolen the regulator while i had the chance) and the second time he was pastor/supertendent of our church home for the aged in western pa. and then in 1962 he ended up pastor of the church again until he died in '66 - mother's day was his last sermon. little more than i was going to write. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Watching them as I check in here. The woman in the middle is from a small town about 20 miles from here. (on Jeopardy)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i so glad you got everything straightened out betty. i'm with you - i think he should cancel the other cards and to do something about his banking. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> As Gwen told you all, after Daralene called, we immediately called ATT, Microsoft, and the credit card company. We were able to stop payment on the credit card. We have been on the phone for three days now with AT&T (just getting my computer straight) Now Jim has to get back in touch with them tomorrow to get his desktop and laptop fixed. I feel secure now having AT&T Support and McAfee on board (TechKangaroothe scammershad removed all of that)
> Microsoft never ever calls you so please do not answer any calls from them. We came so close to losing $510 to them. Daralene, I am so very grateful for you quick response and advice to my post.
> AT&T is wonderful but it took three days and multiple Techs to get just the one computer straight.
> Jim cancelled the credit card used and they are sending him a new one. His computers have been shut down. He hasnt cancelled our other credit cards and changed banks or anything. I am still concerned about this.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is great fun to lead them on and then hang up. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have some fascinating conversations with them- like them assuring me that the windows on my Apple computer definitely needs attention. Well they were correct it wasn't working, but only because it wasn't there at all.
> If I'm in the right mood I can talk tothem for ages wjile giving them nothing. Other times I just hang up on them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

toss it out to the universe gwen - if it's meant to it will return to you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My pharmacist was great, he would call the doctor if the meds reacted with each other and sugggest an alternet one.


Exactly what they should do- work together. While as I said the pharmacist knows much more about medicines the docotor knows more about illnesses and what s/he is trying to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fantastic! :thumbup: I have been known to procaffeinate and procraftinate (put off doing other things in order to craft). Ha ha.
> 
> We woke to rain--which means it is not so cold as it was--so I think I will attempt the errands in a bit (after I have my coffee of course). It's about 7:30 a.m. here.


I love the procraftinate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


The hat is fun- but I'm not sure I would wear it.
Love the colours in the headband.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


They are great- one of mine is almost KPers here in Adelaide. Though since meeting a library we have add more join us but they fit in just as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


The writing desk looks great. 
My FIL had a lovely old writing desk which Vicky got - and Brett discovered a secret drawer that no-one knew was there. Brett heard something rattling round in the empty desk so hunted for it.Well my FIL knew it was there as he had old cigars and cigarettes in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The writing desl looks great.
> My FIL had a lovley old writing desk which Vicky got - and Brett discovered a secret drawer that no-one knew was there. Brett heard something rattling round in the empty desk so hunted for it.Well my FIL knew it was there as he had old cigars and cigarettes in it.


 :thumbup: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gwen, I couldn't go to bed until I checked the status of your ring. Hoping you found it and just haven't posted the news yet. Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


I hope you find your wedding ring Gwen . Could it be in with something you have made ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Could it have ended up in the oils and thus into the soap? Do hope it turns up for you it would be a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wow- what a lot of pages to catch up on.
> I am settled at Maryanne's now for around 6 weeks. She will be on her way in 24 hours.
> Have the computer going here.
> Trying to work out how to get my photos to transfer from my phone to computer again as they used to- I have finshed a number of itmes recently including a UFO which is perfect for Elizabeth. And as I started it at least 12 months ago just because it was pretty and to use up yarn it doesn't matter if she doesn't get much use out of it.


Things are moving along now..... that 6 weeks will go fast. Safe travels to Maryanne.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


Wow, great finds. I love those kinds of desks. My Mom had one, but one sister put her dibs in on it first.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just discovered thefe is a craft group that meets at the librairy in Brighouse the 3rd monday of the month. I am going to check to see if tbere is a group in Rastrick a bit closer to house.


What a great way to meet up and share knitting/crocheting stories.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> This reminds me of one we had when I was growing up. It is almost exactly like it except for the legs. Wish I knew what happened to it.


Good to see you - hope you are doing well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Things are moving along now..... that 6 weeks will go fast. Safe travels to Maryanne.


Just waiting for DAvid to come to take us to the airprt so not long now.

David saw the specialist today after his sleep study. Needs to trial a CPAP machine for a month.
David has just turne dup in fact so will be going soon. ANd I have caught up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


 :thumbup: Great photos and you have been busy knitting havent you. Lovely


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I suspect this was because it was in the throat- and any bleeding in the the throat can casue major hassles with breathing- rather neccesary to life.


When I was exploring the options for breast removal with or without immediate reconstruction, for removal of the breast & lymph nodes only, it was a day surgery unless complications from anesthesia, etc. They would have had a home nurse come to change bandages and manage bleeding/pain every day. I didn't go that route, but the were pretty matter of fact about it, that it was "routine outpatient surgery". Not to me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


Gosh the hat didnt take you long Bonnie. To DH.... men! LOL Great work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Oh no, I'd be so upset too. The soap would definitely make the finger slippery and you mentioned you lost some weight, so the two combined would make it coming off very possible. Are you using some lye recipe? Maybe you subconsciously took it off so it wouldn't be affected by the lye and the ring is sitting on a window sill in the kitchen? That's something I'd do. Hope you find it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And when does she celebrate it officially? In April? Here we have a Queens Birthday holiday in June (I think). We use the date of a previous monarch (one of the Georges).


Seems strange that we don't have it as a holiday and you do! :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> after 14 hours in the air i think i would be ready to move around a bit and then hit the sack. --- sam


LOL :thumbup: Did you get a better sleep?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


I hope you find it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> do dryer balls really work?
> 
> that is a great hat bonnie - i am thinking of making me one. --- sam


If you do Sam you MUST post a photo of you modelling it please.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe trip to maryanne. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just waiting for DAvid to come to take us to the airprt so not long now.
> 
> David saw the specialist today after his sleep study. Needs to trial a CPAP machine for a month.
> David has just turne dup in fact so will be going soon. ANd I have caught up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL :thumbup: Did you get a better sleep?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 16 october '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366843-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382040-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to figure out a different brim - i'm thinking a loom knit brim that folds over and is fastened together - then i would take it off the loom and put in on dpneedles and finish it that way - i think. or maybe i would just knit ribbing for the rim and then finish it. would i model it? i will look in the mirror first and see what i think - i may not want to wear it. lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> If you do Sam you MUST post a photo of you modelling it please.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren & Melody, it should be fun checking out the knitting groups, maybe you'll find some new friends. Wish there was something like that near here.
> 
> Gwen & Sorleena, thanks for the explanation about trace.
> 
> ...


Saw an article about migraines which said you should put a drop of Frankincense oil on your finger and press it onto the roof of your mouth to get rid of the headache. Might be worth a try, although I have no idea how much the Frankincense oil costs.
The weather here is very wet and windy and unfortunately I don't think there has to be much improvement over the next few days, so I think your DS is in for more of the same!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems strange that we don't have it as a holiday and you do! :lol:


But you do have the Pomp and Circumstance that we don't- things like the Trooping of the Colour. We have had the extraordinary situation of three Royal visits in about as many years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> This is an automated notice.
> 
> Your topic "knitting tea party 16 october '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
> Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.
> ...


Goodness, that took Admin a very long time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just received this email:

SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH
Issued by MetService at 09:44 pm Thursday 07 January 2016

Valid until 06:00 pm Friday 08 January 2016

This watch affects people in the following weather forecast districts:

Northland

Auckland

Great Barrier Island

Coromandel Peninsula

Waikato

Waitomo

Taumarunui

Bay of Plenty

Rotorua

Taupo

Taranaki

Nelson

Buller

Westland

A front is expected to move onto the northwest of the South Island in the early
hours of Friday morning, onto the west of the North Island from about dawn and
then cross the upper North Island (north of a line from Taranaki to East Cape)
during the afternoon. There is a high risk of thunderstorms moving through these
areas from west to east during the period with locaised rainfall rates generally
expected in the 10 to 25mm/hr range. However, there is a moderate risk that some
of these thunderstorms may become SEVERE with localised downpours of 25 to
45mm/hr possible.
Such rainfall rates may last one to two hours and have the potential to cause
flash flooding, especially about low-lying areas such as streams, rivers or
narrow valleys, and may also lead to slips. Driving conditions will also be
hazardous with surface flooding and poor visibility in heavy rain. More
specifically, higher population areas such as Auckland city and Hamilton city
can expected this threat to move through during the afternoon hours.
Note: A Severe Thunderstorm Watch means conditions are favourable for severe
thunderstorms in and close to the watch area. People in these areas should be on
the lookout for threatening weather conditions and listen for possible Severe
Thunderstorm Warnings.


Issued by: Paul Mallinson
This watch will be updated by: 10:00 am Friday 08 January 2016

It is unusual for the huge part of the country under warning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have recently started acting real stupid when I get calls about my "windows not working" calls. I told them I had plenty of windows in my house. When they went on in their crude English to say they were talking about computers I told them I "ain't got no puter"; or what do they mean by internet?I really get DH laughing at all the mess I give them while giving them nothing at all.I haven't had as many calls lately either since doing this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Oh no Gwen! I hope it can be found.... :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: DH keeps telling them they have to speak English & he can't understand them, usually they get frustrated & hang up one even got so mad he called DH an a--hole :shock:


Yep they can get very nasty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, I am so glad Gwen could call you. Please check with the banks, though, anyway. At least alert them that you were hacked, so they can put an alert on your accounts.


I agree with this advice... I think I would contact the banks for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wasn't going to mention it but i thought the same thing - good catch julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, that took Admin a very long time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wasn't going to mention it but i thought the same thing - good catch julie. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love a good thunderstorm - the kind when you look out the window and wonder if you should head for the basement - the more lightening the better. i am a bit touched in the head. i hope all of you are safe and battened down and that no lives are lost. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just received this email:
> 
> SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH
> Issued by MetService at 09:44 pm Thursday 07 January 2016


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely pieces of furniture Caren especially the writing desk
> Are you getting settled in now ? Did you bring some things with you from the states . Although I don't know how long things take to get from America
> I know when my friend moved to New Zealand they packed whatever they were keeping and shipped it out a couple of month before they left
> Sonja


Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too. 
Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March. 
I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Did this one this afternoon and just finished.


Bright and cheery little hat. 👍👍


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have such incredible antiques in Britain, these may be from the 1930's and therefore not quite antique.


At the moment the antique market is suffering badly. No one wants to pay a decent price for true antiques, they would rather have cheaper furniture that they can throw out and replace every few years. So called "brown" furniture can be picked up for relatively little these days. If you can find nice pieces like Caren has done you can usually get them at a good price. Hope you got a bargain Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought i better get on here or you would think i had died and gone to heaven. --- sam


Even absent me was being to wonder where you were.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I was exploring the options for breast removal with or without immediate reconstruction, for removal of the breast & lymph nodes only, it was a day surgery unless complications from anesthesia, etc. They would have had a home nurse come to change bandages and manage bleeding/pain every day. I didn't go that route, but the were pretty matter of fact about it, that it was "routine outpatient surgery". Not to me!


Good heavens! I would have thought it was major surgery. I dont know how long they keep them in hospital here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> do dryer balls really work?
> 
> that is a great hat bonnie - i am thinking of making me one. --- sam


Yes dryer balls do work wonderful I used to use them all the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> At the moment the antique market is suffering badly. No one wants to pay a decent price for true antiques, they would rather have cheaper furniture that they can throw out and replace every few years. So called "brown" furniture can be picked up for relatively little these days. If you can find nice pieces like Caren has done you can usually get them at a good price. Hope you got a bargain Caren!


Yes we got a very good price, paid £75. For both and that included delivery as well. I much prefer older furniture to the cheaply made things of today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nice, that desk is really lovely. You sure wouldn't find that in a charity shop here.


Thank you. No I would not have found it easily in the states where I was either.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> really like the writing desk caren - much like the one my uncle and aunt had. --- sam


James and I fell in love with it as soon as we saw it. We did think about it over night and said if it was still there the next day we would get it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I screamed when I fell down a wall into some water I was convinced they were under my trousers wasn't bothered about the broken arm . That's what happens when I listen to a horrible older brother who took great delight in scaring me witless


😀😀😀


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now onto finished items.


Great photos and love your knitting. All so nice.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think so. If you get them on you, you can put salt on them & they drop off so I don't think they tolerate salt. They are so gross, especially if they've been attached for a while & are full of blood, YUK!
> 
> OK, I just looked it up & there are some that live in salt water.
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leech


Yeah we can put salt on the slugs too that like to eat the garden. They are gross too. Sometimes in the summer if the sliding doors are open they slither their slimy bodies into the house.🙁


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Oh Gwen, how upsetting. Could it have slipped off into the soap mixture? Could someone be finding a ring in their soap? At least it's likely to be somewhere around your house isn't it. I do hope you find it soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The dryer balls are just balls of 100% wool that have been felted.
> They are supposed to bounce the clothes around to make them dry faster & hopefully get rid of static too. They are to replace dryer sheets. I've not tried them yet but hope they work.
> If they work I will make some for DIL as the GKs are sensitive to perfumes.
> Has anyone tried them?


The ones I used did fluff the clothes really well, not sure if they dried faster or not. Infound it depends on the type of material for the static. 
When I was little my mum would make her own sort of dryer sheets. She deleted Downey liquid fabric softener, not sure the amount with water. Used and old wash cloths in the container. When the cloths went into te dryer she would squeeze out the cloth and throw it in with the cloths. Presto instead dryer sheets and no static. Here is a link to make similar to what Mum did back in the 70's.

http://lifecheating.com/2013/11/16/never-ending-dryer-sheets/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i need to figure out a different brim - i'm thinking a loom knit brim that folds over and is fastened together - then i would take it off the loom and put in on dpneedles and finish it that way - i think. or maybe i would just knit ribbing for the rim and then finish it. would i model it? i will look in the mirror first and see what i think - i may not want to wear it. lol --- sam


LOL LOL I DO hope you sleep better this time. Having said that I see it is around 4am there.? Oh my.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love both words...procaffeinate and procraftinate....think they shoud be added to the dictioinary for sure. LOL
> 
> Just unmolded the soap from yesterday (sandalwood & patchouli) Very pleased how them came out. Guess I need to uneathal the soap molds from the barn since I am most definitely hooked deepinto this crockpot soap making. Wonder if I could sell it again? Something to think about.


Sure is Gwen. Sounds like you are addicted again and soon will have more than you can use😊


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just received this email:
> 
> SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH
> Issued by MetService at 09:44 pm Thursday 07 January 2016
> ...


 :shock: :shock: That doesnt sound too good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have such incredible antiques in Britain, these may be from the 1930's and therefore not quite antique.


I don't think they are quite antique but would like to find out how old.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I got my photos taken.
> The headband is made from leftovers from a cowl. The grey & pink are from the same verigated ball, I added the white as I didn't have enough of the other.
> 
> The dryer balls are from a bag of "bits" that were in with a partly finished siwash I bought.
> ...


Love the hat. The head band and dryer balls are nice too. I was winding a ball of wool today for the hat and thought I should felt it for a dryer ball, but it was for the hat.
Have been wanting to try dryer balls. On my to do list.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So a friend of mine tagged me in a post on Facebook the other day.There was a lady asking if there were any local knitting groups. So I followed it and just called my local library. I registered for the group. It is just a drop in but I am soooooooo excited about this. Monday nights from 6 to 7:30pm. ☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺


Good for you. I bet you will really enjoy it and a nice night out for you.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am sure what ever you choose will be beeutiful.
> Today our settee and writting desk arrived, last week we were walking around and came upon a charity shop. They had some really nice pieces of furniture.


Lovely. My style of furniture.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too.
> Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March.
> I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.


Such a shame you are going to miss the wedding Caren. I hope you get to see the ceremony via Amy and feel like you are at least there in spirit. Say Hi to Amy from me.

As many others have said - I love your charity shop finds. One hospice charity in our area has a whole shop devoted to just furniture. You can find some real treasures in there!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was horrible . I soon learned to get my own back , but I was glad when he left home . He's still horrible now


Sorry I grinned at your post Sonya. I was grinning at you being more concerned about the leeches.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we got a very good price, paid £75. For both and that included delivery as well. I much prefer older furniture to the cheaply made things of today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is the best kind of snow to have - here today - gone tomorrow. --- sam


Yep and it's pretty much gone today Sam and we had sunshine and supposed to stick around for a few days.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is called a portable concentrator - it makes its own oxygen - they wor when you inhale and are a good alternative to the liquid oxygen portable that i use. they are also quite expensive and depending on what is flow rate is they can last a good while.
> 
> i just found out today that the company that does my oxygen is going to stop using liquid oxygen - not sure what they are going to subsitiute - but i am definitely not going to pull a green bottle in a little wheeled basket behind me - they can stuff that where the sun doesn't shine and blow it out their ears. i will stay home first. i am hoping that they will use portable concentrators but personally i can't see them putting out the initial cost. i will wait and see. --- sam


You sound just like my DH Sam. He won't take his bottle anywhere either. He very rarely goes into a store.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Sorry I grinned at your post Sonya. I was grinning at you being more concerned about the leeches.


I laugh about it to . I was bruised and scraped all down one side and the arm was broken but I just danced about trying to shake out leeches


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too.
> Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March.
> I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.


What a shame that you are missing your sons wedding I'm sure Amy will will keep you posted on all that is happening . It's sure is a lot easier these days to keep in touch with family and friends around the world 
A Narnia theme sounds lovely 
Won't be long till March


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes we got a very good price, paid £75. For both and that included delivery as well. I much prefer older furniture to the cheaply made things of today.


That was a good price


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh Gwen, how upsetting. Could it have slipped off into the soap mixture? Could someone be finding a ring in their soap? At least it's likely to be somewhere around your house isn't it. I do hope you find it soon.


I was thinking the same thing Gwen. What about when you were washing out the crock pot?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too.
> Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March.
> I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.


Congratulations to Son#2. Is this Seth's dad? I wish them all the best and hope that the Narnia wedding is everything this hope.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I thought I'd chime in and let you all know that yes, we have had quite a bit of wonderful heaven sent rain...Yay!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> At the moment the antique market is suffering badly. No one wants to pay a decent price for true antiques, they would rather have cheaper furniture that they can throw out and replace every few years. So called "brown" furniture can be picked up for relatively little these days. If you can find nice pieces like Caren has done you can usually get them at a good price. Hope you got a bargain Caren!


This is true over here too. My niece works in an antiques store in New Hampshire and they've had very little in the way of sales for the past 5 years. The recession really hit this market hard as people watched their discretionary spending more closely. I hope it comes back. They're aren't bargainin with people either to sell at lower rates since it will devalue the market overall. But in a supply and demand economy, if there's no demand, there's little one can do. I suspect the store owner is absorbing the inventory cost somehow month, but don't know what else will happen; maybe an overall store auction at some point, and then the rates will be very unknown. Scary business to be in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Such a shame you are going to miss the wedding Caren. I hope you get to see the ceremony via Amy and feel like you are at least there in spirit. Say Hi to Amy from me.
> 
> As many others have said - I love your charity shop finds. One hospice charity in our area has a whole shop devoted to just furniture. You can find some real treasures in there!


We have Goodwilll, Salvation Army and many other thrift shops here. I find the ones attached to the Senior Citizen Centers have some very unique items. Most of the stuff comes from people who are downsizing or unfortunately going into nursing homes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


Glad he went off OK. I'm sure he'll settle in quickly. He is in elite company Did you see the cute pictures of Prince George also going off to nursery yesterday?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


Luke didn't have tears but I'm thinking you might have 
He is a little boy now . Time passes so quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Glad he went off OK. I'm sure he'll settle in quickly. He is in elite company Did you see the cute pictures of Prince George also going off to nursery yesterday?


It was a cute picture . Him and his sister are so alike only she has darker hair


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

patocenizo said:


> Well I thought I'd chime in and let you all know that yes, we have had quite a bit of wonderful heaven sent rain...Yay!!!!


Wish I could share some of the rain we have . I've never known it to rain so much . It is so dark and gloomy . Haven't saw the sun in weeks 
And even though there is no wind a young tree has uprooted itself . I'm thinking that as the ground is so saturated there was nothing to hold the roots of the tree firmly down


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could share some of the rain we have . I've never known it to rain so much . It is so dark and gloomy . Haven't saw the sun in weeks
> And even though there is no wind a young tree has uprooted itself . I'm thinking that as the ground is so saturated there was nothing to hold the roots of the tree firmly down


Fingers crossed, we are having a dry day today, but quite windy. Even blue skies and sunshine for brief spells! I think winter is on the way at last though, turning colder over the weekend and beginning of next week we could be seeing frosts and even rain/snow showers. We'll see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: :shock: That doesnt sound too good.


So far nothing much has happened.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I don't think they are quite antique but would like to find out how old.


They are certainly nice looking pieces of furniture, of whatever age!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Well I thought I'd chime in and let you all know that yes, we have had quite a bit of wonderful heaven sent rain...Yay!!!!


And no flooding?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad he went off OK. I'm sure he'll settle in quickly. He is in elite company Did you see the cute pictures of Prince George also going off to nursery yesterday?


They came through on Twitter- glad Luke has settled straight in!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am upset to say the least. I jus noticed my wedding band is missing from my finger. I never take it off (unless having surgery which I haven't had now since June.) All I can imagine is that with mixing all the soap oils that it must have slipped off my finger; perhaps I'll find it in the bedding but I am just fit to be tied I'm so upset by this.


Don't give up. I lost my ring and 9 months later it showed up in the middle of the floor. We think, thanks to the cats. After 58 years I didn't want to lose it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Fingers crossed, we are having a dry day today, but quite windy. Even blue skies and sunshine for brief spells! I think winter is on the way at last though, turning colder over the weekend and beginning of next week we could be seeing frosts and even rain/snow showers. We'll see!


It's that dark here we have had the lights on since about 1 ish 
I wanted to do some duplicate stitching but I just can't see


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I was exploring the options for breast removal with or without immediate reconstruction, for removal of the breast & lymph nodes only, it was a day surgery unless complications from anesthesia, etc. They would have had a home nurse come to change bandages and manage bleeding/pain every day. I didn't go that route, but the were pretty matter of fact about it, that it was "routine outpatient surgery". Not to me!


I can't believe that is considered out patient surgery, pretty extensive I think. My mom was in at least a week with drains & such. I remember going to see her on the second day & her whole bed being filled with " blood &muck". Her drain tube had blocked & let loose just when I got there, scared the heck out of me. I can't imagine having that happen at home


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Gosh the hat didnt take you long Bonnie. To DH.... men! LOL Great work.


I was surprised how quickly it worked up, I thought the tendrils would take forever but weren't too bad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Saw an article about migraines which said you should put a drop of Frankincense oil on your finger and press it onto the roof of your mouth to get rid of the headache. Might be worth a try, although I have no idea how much the Frankincense oil costs.
> The weather here is very wet and windy and unfortunately I don't think there has to be much improvement over the next few days, so I think your DS is in for more of the same!


Thanks Kate, I'll see about the frankincense.I dont get them so bad often but it's not fun when I do


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too.
> Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March.
> I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Yeah we can put salt on the slugs too that like to eat the garden. They are gross too. Sometimes in the summer if the sliding doors are open they slither their slimy bodies into the house.🙁


Oh, yuk! Just the last few years I've had the occasional one in my garden, I salt them or squish them. I'm not are how you keep them from multiplying but I kill every one I see. My friend had to give up having her small garden as she had so many.
I think I may have got them by buying some plants from Superstore that came from BC. At least I saw one in a flat I was going to buy & never bought from there again.

I Have read that there are very large ones on Vancouver Island, the biggest I've seen are like my little finger & they gross me out!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The ones I used did fluff the clothes really well, not sure if they dried faster or not. Infound it depends on the type of material for the static.
> When I was little my mum would make her own sort of dryer sheets. She deleted Downey liquid fabric softener, not sure the amount with water. Used and old wash cloths in the container. When the cloths went into te dryer she would squeeze out the cloth and throw it in with the cloths. Presto instead dryer sheets and no static. Here is a link to make similar to what Mum did back in the 70's.
> 
> http://lifecheating.com/2013/11/16/never-ending-dryer-sheets/


Thanks for that link,I will give it a try & tell my DIL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, yuk! Just the last few years I've had the occasional one in my garden, I salt them or squish them. I'm not are how you keep them from multiplying but I kill every one I see. My friend had to give up having her small garden as she had so many.
> I think I may have got them by buying some plants from Superstore that came from BC. At least I saw one in a flat I was going to buy & never bought from there again.
> 
> I Have read that there are very large ones on Vancouver Island, the biggest I've seen are like my little finger & they gross me out!


My garden is the city centre of slugs and especially snails . They are everywhere. They come out at nighttime and if you shine a torch on my drive it's covered in them . My drive looks like a mosaic pattern because of the silvery slime they leave behind


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am using lye recipes but wear rubber gloves. And you've probably already read that I did find my ring. Thanks for the thought though.


RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, I'd be so upset too. The soap would definitely make the finger slippery and you mentioned you lost some weight, so the two combined would make it coming off very possible. Are you using some lye recipe? Maybe you subconsciously took it off so it wouldn't be affected by the lye and the ring is sitting on a window sill in the kitchen? That's something I'd do. Hope you find it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....how true. I will give married daughters, sister and some friends some of the soap.



mags7 said:


> Sure is Gwen. Sounds like you are addicted again and soon will have more than you can use😊


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> James and I fell in love with it as soon as we saw it. We did think about it over night and said if it was still there the next day we would get it.


With my luck, it would have been gone the next day! But I do have to think about things for a bit--especially if it's what feels like a major purchase. I love it, though, and am glad it came to live with you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Luke didn't have tears but I'm thinking you might have
> He is a little boy now . Time passes so quickly


My GS will start kindergarten next fall...he'll be five in March. Way too fast for me...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There's "our" Luke getting so grown up....great smile as always. Bet you're proud of him walking in with such confidence.


KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My garden is the city centre of slugs and especially snails . They are everywhere. They come out at nighttime and if you shine a torch on my drive it's covered in them . My drive looks like a mosaic pattern because of the silvery slime they leave behind


We used to put out a shallow plate with beer--they crawl in and drown. Throwing out the carcasses is disgusting, but not nearly as bad as stepping on one with a bare foot! :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I found my ring!!!! It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


Great news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


That is great news Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> We used to put out a shallow plate with beer--they crawl in and drown. Throwing out the carcasses is disgusting, but not nearly as bad as stepping on one with a bare foot! :shock:


I've stepped on quite a few and no doubt there will be more to come as I m always barefoot


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1pm and just caught up. 

Gwen so happy you found your ring.
KateB....look is so cute. Good for him being a brave boy at nursery.

A few years ago Greg's Aunt Linda had a double mastectomy and was released the same day. I was flabbergasted by that. 

Greg and I went to Walmart this morning to grab a few things, then to a 2nd hand shop and got a coffee and hot chocolate on the way home. I saw a puzzle on the top shelf and had to get it. All pieces are there and only paid 50 cents also got a Mason jar for 50 cents so well. Saw on Facebook and idea. Write down a note on a piece of paper a happy moment or something that made you smile. Do this throughout the year and read them all on New Years Eve.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and just caught up.
> 
> Gwen so happy you found your ring.
> KateB....look is so cute. Good for him being a brave boy at nursery.
> ...


Good bargains there Melody. You could pop your daily notes in it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


That's good to hear and sure makes it easier for you to drop him off. Do they take naps there --- if so, he won't have to much time "awake" there today. I believe nursery school is very important for kids these days - it's certainly more than "play time".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't believe that is considered out patient surgery, pretty extensive I think. My mom was in at least a week with drains & such. I remember going to see her on the second day & her whole bed being filled with " blood &muck". Her drain tube had blocked & let loose just when I got there, scared the heck out of me. I can't imagine having that happen at home


I'm part of a survivor group where many of the ladies had just the breast removal and nothing else and some of them were in for overnight, but then sent home with nursing care orders. Yep, it's pretty yukky and I thank the Lord that mine turned out okay from no surgical complication perspective; anesthesia and morphine nearly killed me though so I was in for nearly 7 days....the second to fourth days, I don't even remember since I was out of it with morphine poisoning.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:
 

> 1pm and just caught up.
> 
> Gwen so happy you found your ring.
> KateB....look is so cute. Good for him being a brave boy at nursery.
> ...


 I love puzzles yours looks a nice one . I like your mason jar too it's pretty and a bargain 
I saw that idea on FB too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear and sure makes it easier for you to drop him off. Do they take naps there --- if so, he won't have to much time "awake" there today. I believe nursery school is very important for kids these days - it's certainly more than "play time".


That made me smile rookie . When I was a trainee one of my jobs was help the little ones get the mats and stay with them in the quiet room while they napped . I don't know how I kept my eyes open


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


GOOD NEWS Yes, I ment to yell.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe me I yelled with joy when I found it too


Railyn said:


> GOOD NEWS Yes, I ment to yell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, guess what? I finally got a call from the sewing machine shop! Yes, it's been weeks...and they said they'll give me a discount since it's been so long, and so the price is reasonable, and I will go and pick up the machine--now DD will have one of her own as well, since I already bought a replacement. Finally some good news around here. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> GOOD NEWS Yes, I ment to yell.


Very, Very good news!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you can get oxygen tank to comfortably be portable.
Gwen, Yeah.
Bonnie, dryer balls looking fun to make.
Tami, sorry you had morphine poisoning.
Mel, Oz puzzle looks fun.
Did chair yoga and walked Maya. Have knitting group this afternoon.
See on news that Ventura had so much rain a rattlesnake got washed down the hills onto the beach.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is great news Gwen


Yeeees!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good to hear and sure makes it easier for you to drop him off. Do they take naps there --- if so, he won't have to much time "awake" there today. I believe nursery school is very important for kids these days - it's certainly more than "play time".


No, they don't have a nap at nursery, but he did have one this morning before he went. When I went to pick him up he was playing happily and didn't even notice me at first, but was then quite happy to come home. He was as high as a kite when he came out and continued to be so until DH took him home at 5.30! I think a lot of it was relief as he had definitely been apprehensive this morning, however he was talking quite happily about going back tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


Glad she made it to her lunch and fingers crossed for a good outcome tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, guess what? I finally got a call from the sewing machine shop! Yes, it's been weeks...and they said they'll give me a discount since it's been so long, and so the price is reasonable, and I will go and pick up the machine--now DD will have one of her own as well, since I already bought a replacement. Finally some good news around here. LOL


That's what my DS#2 would call a result! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


That is good news!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Fingers are crossed for your sisters surgery tomorrow.

Just finished this little hat


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Fingers are crossed for your sisters surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Just finished this little hat


Lovely colours. How many have you made now?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


Hooray!!! I'm so relieved for you. x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's what my DS#2 would call a result! :thumbup:


Ah, but I spoke too soon! They just called me back to say there's another issue and it will take longer than they thought--now saying next week before I can pick it up. I said is it going to cost more, and they said no--and it had better not! I guess I'll keep my big mouth shut until I have it in hand and it actually works again! Sheesh.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and just caught up.
> 
> Gwen so happy you found your ring.
> KateB....look is so cute. Good for him being a brave boy at nursery.
> ...


Great buys Mel. I love jigsaw puzzles as well. We always have one to do over Christmas. Had a great 1000 piece one this Christmas but it was only 2/3 finished when I left DDs house. I bet they have it finished before I get back there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a basic knit cap in seven sizes -----

http://stitcheryprojects.com/2013/01/14/basic-ribbed-hat/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does james's mother live with you? ---- sam



NanaCaren said:


> James and I fell in love with it as soon as we saw it. We did think about it over night and said if it was still there the next day we would get it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my is right - i should have never been up that late. i keep saying i am going to bed early - i just never seem to make it. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> LOL LOL I DO hope you sleep better this time. Having said that I see it is around 4am there.? Oh my.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


Glad all went well today and she got to her lunch. I will be thinking of her (and you) tomorrow. x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today is our third day of sunshine in a row - lovely. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Yep and it's pretty much gone today Sam and we had sunshine and supposed to stick around for a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the principal of the thing - and yes - i will admit it - a bit of vanity. --- sam



mags7 said:


> You sound just like my DH Sam. He won't take his bottle anywhere either. He very rarely goes into a store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news pat - hope it continues. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Well I thought I'd chime in and let you all know that yes, we have had quite a bit of wonderful heaven sent rain...Yay!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, guess what? I finally got a call from the sewing machine shop! Yes, it's been weeks...and they said they'll give me a discount since it's been so long, and so the price is reasonable, and I will go and pick up the machine--now DD will have one of her own as well, since I already bought a replacement. Finally some good news around here. LOL


That's good news and less money too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


I was thinking of your sister today but I didn't like to ask . I'm glad today went well . I hope she is on the list for surgery in the morning so she doesn't have to wait to long . I'll be thinking of her tomorrow and you to Mary 
Stay strong 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No, they don't have a nap at nursery, but he did have one this morning before he went. When I went to pick him up he was playing happily and didn't even notice me at first, but was then quite happy to come home. He was as high as a kite when he came out and continued to be so until DH took him home at 5.30! I think a lot of it was relief as he had definitely been apprehensive this morning, however he was talking quite happily about going back tomorrow.


Hope you have room for all the lovely paintings and craftwork that is going to start coming home with him .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Fingers are crossed for your sisters surgery tomorrow.
> 
> Just finished this little hat


That's a lovely shade of blue Mel


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is still in my prayers. Do keep us posted how tomorrow goes. Still can't believe they are sending her home. Thank God for that woman who will stay with her.



martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, but I spoke too soon! They just called me back to say there's another issue and it will take longer than they thought--now saying next week before I can pick it up. I said is it going to cost more, and they said no--and it had better not! I guess I'll keep my big mouth shut until I have it in hand and it actually works again! Sheesh.


That usually happens to me . Fingers crossed for next week then


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so good to hear. I know you were relieved also.



KateB said:


> No, they don't have a nap at nursery, but he did have one this morning before he went. When I went to pick him up he was playing happily and didn't even notice me at first, but was then quite happy to come home. He was as high as a kite when he came out and continued to be so until DH took him home at 5.30! I think a lot of it was relief as he had definitely been apprehensive this morning, however he was talking quite happily about going back tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually they probably shouldn't charge you at all. lovely that they are giving you a reduced price though. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, guess what? I finally got a call from the sewing machine shop! Yes, it's been weeks...and they said they'll give me a discount since it's been so long, and so the price is reasonable, and I will go and pick up the machine--now DD will have one of her own as well, since I already bought a replacement. Finally some good news around here. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well fooie.....at least it isn't going to cost more.


Sorlenna said:


> Ah, but I spoke too soon! They just called me back to say there's another issue and it will take longer than they thought--now saying next week before I can pick it up. I said is it going to cost more, and they said no--and it had better not! I guess I'll keep my big mouth shut until I have it in hand and it actually works again! Sheesh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to your sister to begin the healing now. --- sam



martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> today is our third day of sunshine in a row - lovely. --- sam


That's not fair . You could send it this way and I'll send the miserable damp wet weather your way . Now don't you think that's nice of me 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam...sent you an email....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's to be doom and gloom and rain starting tomorrow so we will be miserable right along with you. three days of sun doesn't happen very often - usually maybe an afternoon of cloudy sun - this was glorious. i would send it to you if i could - i like to share. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That's not fair . You could send it this way and I'll send the miserable damp wet weather your way . Now don't you think that's nice of me 😄


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my is right - i should have never been up that late. i keep saying i am going to bed early - i just never seem to make it. --- sam


Early in the morning doesn't count, Sam! :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is still in my prayers. Do keep us posted how tomorrow goes. Still can't believe they are sending her home. Thank God for that woman who will stay with her.


Indeed--have kept both of you in my thoughts and will continue to do so.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's to be doom and gloom and rain starting tomorrow so we will be miserable right along with you. three days of sun doesn't happen very often - usually maybe an afternoon of cloudy sun - this was glorious. i would send it to you if i could - i like to share. --- sam


We were supposed to get more snow (or rain) but so far it's just been gray and blah all day. If the sky is going to look like that, I'd prefer it *do* something!

I'll be working on the hat (Guernsey swatch) tonight again, and I do think I have an idea of where to place what (but still need to find one more chart--I know what I want and may end up trying to draw it myself). We shall see.

Oh, and I got notice that my yarn has shipped! Yay!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this one


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this one


How many is that now, you ninja you?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


Saying lots of prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just sat down to have a glass of wine and try to de-stress by talking to my friends.

I've felt like a ball in a pin ball machine all day. I've been working on the payroll information for the Canada payroll which I know nothing about and consider myself a pretty quick learner, but I've been getting conflicting information for 2 weeks now and we're at zero hour and I thought I had it all straight last night, but heard some different things from different people today. There's not much else I can do with it today, but I have set up a call tomorrow morning where the person promised they'd go over each and every calculation with me. I'm so glad that it's someone from Toronto; the last person was from Quebec and while her English was good, but she spoke so fast and with the accent, I think I caught only every 3rd word and was not familiar with some of the terms so couldn't decipher what was critical information and which wasn't. I think my brain is fried...but if our state ever begins having benefit premiums be subject to sales tax like some of the Canada Provinces do, I'll just have to move!

I'm sure it's like a confusing knitting pattern/stitch. Once you figure it out, you wonder why you were so flumoxed in the first place!! I just need to persevere.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


Thank you, Lord! We were about as worried sick as you, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> . I love it, though, and am glad it came to live with you.


Me, too, Sorlenna, and I love the way your phrased it. Thanks.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could share some of the rain we have . I've never known it to rain so much . It is so dark and gloomy . Haven't saw the sun in weeks
> And even though there is no wind a young tree has uprooted itself . I'm thinking that as the ground is so saturated there was nothing to hold the roots of the tree firmly down


My DS drove from Aberdeen to Inverness yesterday & sad he couldn't believe the water running everywhere. He saw a house on a hillside, water was running in the back of the house & out the front door :roll: Those poor people!
I also saw ots on Facebook of some 16th centurycastle near Balmoral that was I danger of falling in a river


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My garden is the city centre of slugs and especially snails . They are everywhere. They come out at nighttime and if you shine a torch on my drive it's covered in them . My drive looks like a mosaic pattern because of the silvery slime they leave behind


Oh, gross, I think I would have to move :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, Luke is getting so grown up, hope he enjoys his preschool, makes it so much easier if they go without crying.

Gwen, glad you found your ring.

Martina, hope all goes well for your sister tomorrow. 

Sorleena, hope you finally get your sewing machine back & it works well, what a pain in the butt to wait so long.
Well, I went to Lloyd with my friend today, I got up early & took the puppy out in the dark, it was storming like the devil, I thought we should stay home but she called & rescheduled her appointment until after lunch. By then the plows had been out & we got to travel in daylight. We had a nice day, Michaels had a buy one/get one free yarn sale, so I got some pretty variegated stuff to do some baby hats with the anemone pattern, my friend has 3 new grand babies & her daughters really like the hats.
I got a few clearance things I will put away for stocking stuffers for next Christmas.
It started to snow as I got home again we've got about 6" since yesterday & with all the wind there are some big drifts. We Are to get more snow tonight & tomorrow. DH should soon have enough to get the snowmobile out. 
Supposed to get down to -29C/-20F for next 3 nights, just to remind us where we live.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I finished off a hat this morning get that I was working on last night.
I have now finished my final one for the day. 3 in total today.
Took this one being modeled by Gages stormtrooper Lego alarm clock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS drove from Aberdeen to Inverness yesterday & sad he couldn't believe the water running everywhere. He saw a house on a hillside, water was running in the back of the house & out the front door :roll: Those poor people!
> I also saw ots on Facebook of some 16th centurycastle near Balmoral that was I danger of falling in a river


Abergeldie Castle on the River Dee.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Night everyone see you tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*3 in one day!* You are amazing. I might get one done in a week...LOL.


gagesmom said:


> So I finished off a hat this morning get that I was working on last night.
> I have now finished my final one for the day. 3 in total today.
> Took this one being modeled by Gages stormtrooper Lego alarm clock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Night everyone see you tomorrow


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When I was exploring the options for breast removal with or without immediate reconstruction, for removal of the breast & lymph nodes only, it was a day surgery unless complications from anesthesia, etc. They would have had a home nurse come to change bandages and manage bleeding/pain every day. I didn't go that route, but the were pretty matter of fact about it, that it was "routine outpatient surgery". Not to me!


The Sydney test match (cricket) held around the beginning of the year is the Jane McGrath test match. Jane was the wife of one of our brillant cricketers Glenn McGrath who got breast cancer- and has since died. Glenn and Jane became very involved and were intstrumental in increasing the role of Breast Cancer nurses- witht he goal of supporting every women diganosed with breast cancer (and I believe a few male nurses for th even who get it as well). 
The third day fo the test is JAne McGrath day and the large majority of those who attend wear pink- the ground is a sea of pink. The commentators wear pink- usually pink suits these days. The players all have something of their on their tops specially for the game and the umpires even have pink hat bands. 
A huge amount to raised as a result of this test and the number of breast care nurses ahs incresed dramitically in the years since it started.

This years test was a washout- two days (including the third day) total wipeouts. A draw was the inevitable result.
Denise how did all that rain impact on you- I was thinking of you a lot as the rain fell and fell and fell.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems strange that we don't have it as a holiday and you do! :lol:


I can't remember now whether we had a day off in England. They had a lot of Bank Holidays- which as far as I was concerned seemes to be a day of for nothing. At least here we find some excuse- even if it is themonarchs birthday 2 months after her birthday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too.
> Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March.
> I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.


What a terrible shame to miss it- an outdoor wedding in January isn't that a bit risky? The type of thing must put a bit of a dampner on moving. Not that it makes you regret it-well I sure hope not already! Most good things in life mean giving up other things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, healing energy for your sister.
Tried to knit shawl at knitting. Not my brightest move. I'm working on variegated yarn and was working on black section with poor lighting. Will think and fix this weekend. So worked on sock and stopped halfway through eye of partridge heel but have counter so know where I am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


So a couple of hours just like Prince George.
Doesn't seem long since youwere worried about him going to childcare (or something simialr0 becuase he didn't seem tolike it and now he is so confident. In these days of smaller familes- and less daily contact through the home I think this type of thing is essential. They don't start kindy till 4 here- and then similar amount of time. If Vicky hadn't been talking of some childcare I would be encouraging it as otherwise it would be Grandparents and I don't believe that is good for the kids as they need to be around kids of their own age.
He is looking so grown up ready for school. Clearly the school year has just begun as we had Prince George starting 'school' on yesterdays news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


YIPEE! What a relief for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well as it is now about 6.30 in England Martina's sister should be about on her way I think Martina said. Hope it goes well for her.
MAryanne messaged a few hours ago to say she was on the plane to Dublin so should be arriving in about 5 hours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

two needle scandinavian mittens - just click on the name of the mitten. --- sam

http://freevintageknitting.com/patternbook/doreen105/two-needle-mittens-scandinavian-designs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be packing my bags right along with you. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I just sat down to have a glass of wine and try to de-stress by talking to my friends.
> 
> I've felt like a ball in a pin ball machine all day. I've been working on the payroll information for the Canada payroll which I know nothing about and consider myself a pretty quick learner, but I've been getting conflicting information for 2 weeks now and we're at zero hour and I thought I had it all straight last night, but heard some different things from different people today. There's not much else I can do with it today, but I have set up a call tomorrow morning where the person promised they'd go over each and every calculation with me. I'm so glad that it's someone from Toronto; the last person was from Quebec and while her English was good, but she spoke so fast and with the accent, I think I caught only every 3rd word and was not familiar with some of the terms so couldn't decipher what was critical information and which wasn't. I think my brain is fried...but if our state ever begins having benefit premiums be subject to sales tax like some of the Canada Provinces do, I'll just have to move!
> 
> I'm sure it's like a confusing knitting pattern/stitch. Once you figure it out, you wonder why you were so flumoxed in the first place!! I just need to persevere.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are going to love these knit stocking hats. honest - you are going to be sorry if you don't look. --- sam

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/07/friendly-fair-isle-hat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Friendly%20Fair%20Isle%20Hats%20%7C%20T5&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


Aaaww he is such a cutie. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My garden is the city centre of slugs and especially snails . They are everywhere. They come out at nighttime and if you shine a torch on my drive it's covered in them . My drive looks like a mosaic pattern because of the silvery slime they leave behind


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


Oh WOW, thats wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh my is right - i should have never been up that late. i keep saying i am going to bed early - i just never seem to make it. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I can't remember now whether we had a day off in England. They had a lot of Bank Holidays- which as far as I was concerned seemes to be a day of for nothing. At least here we find some excuse- even if it is themonarchs birthday 2 months after her birthday.


Bank holidays used to be named different things like May Day and I think one of them was to do with the King/queens birthday but they were all changed to a Monday and called bank holiday for some reason nothing to do with banks as far as I'm aware and with the holiday being on a Monday instead of during the week sometime you get a long weekend off 
That made more sense in my head 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just sat down to have a glass of wine and try to de-stress by talking to my friends.
> 
> I've felt like a ball in a pin ball machine all day. I've been working on the payroll information for the Canada payroll which I know nothing about and consider myself a pretty quick learner, but I've been getting conflicting information for 2 weeks now and we're at zero hour and I thought I had it all straight last night, but heard some different things from different people today. There's not much else I can do with it today, but I have set up a call tomorrow morning where the person promised they'd go over each and every calculation with me. I'm so glad that it's someone from Toronto; the last person was from Quebec and while her English was good, but she spoke so fast and with the accent, I think I caught only every 3rd word and was not familiar with some of the terms so couldn't decipher what was critical information and which wasn't. I think my brain is fried...but if our state ever begins having benefit premiums be subject to sales tax like some of the Canada Provinces do, I'll just have to move!
> 
> I'm sure it's like a confusing knitting pattern/stitch. Once you figure it out, you wonder why you were so flumoxed in the first place!! I just need to persevere.


That sure does sound confusing especially with people saying different things . I hope you get it all sorted soon rookie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

O


Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS drove from Aberdeen to Inverness yesterday & sad he couldn't believe the water running everywhere. He saw a house on a hillside, water was running in the back of the house & out the front door :roll: Those poor people!
> I also saw ots on Facebook of some 16th centurycastle near Balmoral that was I danger of falling in a river


Yes lots of running surface water here too . There is a big grassy hill were we walk that now has a stream running down it . Mishka runs up it and body slides down . Husband isn't to impressed when we come home and she's soaking wet but since it's me who dries and cleans her he's told to zip up 
The roads feel very slippy to because they are so wet 
At the moment it's not raining here but it's so grey and dull out that I wouldn't be surprised if it started again soon
I saw that on FB too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Luke is getting so grown up, hope he enjoys his preschool, makes it so much easier if they go without crying.
> 
> Gwen, glad you found your ring.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you got some good buys . Will look forward to seeing the little hats when you make them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you are going to love these knit stocking hats. honest - you are going to be sorry if you don't look. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/07/friendly-fair-isle-hat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Friendly%20Fair%20Isle%20Hats%20%7C%20T5&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


I just had to look didn't I , but you were right Sam I do love them


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


Ahh, he is such a handsome little guy.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, yuk! Just the last few years I've had the occasional one in my garden, I salt them or squish them. I'm not are how you keep them from multiplying but I kill every one I see. My friend had to give up having her small garden as she had so many.
> I think I may have got them by buying some plants from Superstore that came from BC. At least I saw one in a flat I was going to buy & never bought from there again.
> 
> I Have read that there are very large ones on Vancouver Island, the biggest I've seen are like my little finger & they gross me out!


We have huge ones here too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


Oh thank goodness😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1pm and just caught up.
> 
> Gwen so happy you found your ring.
> KateB....look is so cute. Good for him being a brave boy at nursery.
> ...


Love that jar


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....how true. I will give married daughters, sister and some friends some of the soap.


They will love it. My daughters and dil haven't bought a bar of soap in years. 
I used to send soap and lotion all the time to my Aunt when she was in a care facility and she loved it too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> So a couple of hours just like Prince George.
> Doesn't seem long since youwere worried about him going to childcare (or something simialr0 becuase he didn't seem tolike it and now he is so confident. In these days of smaller familes- and less daily contact through the home I think this type of thing is essential. They don't start kindy till 4 here- and then similar amount of time. If Vicky hadn't been talking of some childcare I would be encouraging it as otherwise it would be Grandparents and I don't believe that is good for the kids as they need to be around kids of their own age.
> He is looking so grown up ready for school. Clearly the school year has just begun as we had Prince George starting 'school' on yesterdays news.


Our school term begins in August (England in September) but they have to wait until the term after their 3rd birthday to start at nursery, so, being a November birthday he didn't begin until now. However when it comes time for school he will start in August even though he won't be 5 until November.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


Am still thinking about her and hugs to you too. I know you are so worried about her.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely colours. How many have you made now?


Goodness me!! Do all those sweet little hats have homes?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> for a basic knit cap in seven sizes -----
> 
> http://stitcheryprojects.com/2013/01/14/basic-ribbed-hat/


Thank you for that link Sam.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bank holidays used to be named different things like May Day and I think one of them was to do with the King/queens birthday but they were all changed to a Monday and called bank holiday for some reason nothing to do with banks as far as I'm aware and with the holiday being on a Monday instead of during the week sometime you get a long weekend off
> That made more sense in my head 😄


DS#1 works for the Royal Bank of Scotland, but because their head office is now in London he gets the English bank holidays instead of the Scottish ones!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my is right - i should have never been up that late. i keep saying i am going to bed early - i just never seem to make it. --- sam


You know Sam if you have no one to answer to but yourself I say sleep when you want to. If I could there would be lots of times I would stay up all night and sleep all day.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's not fair . You could send it this way and I'll send the miserable damp wet weather your way . Now don't you think that's nice of me 😄


Um not really Sonya. You can keep it.😄


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> two needle scandinavian mittens - just click on the name of the mitten. --- sam
> 
> http://freevintageknitting.com/patternbook/doreen105/two-needle-mittens-scandinavian-designs


I got that too Sam, they are so nice.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love these knit stocking hats. honest - you are going to be sorry if you don't look. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/07/friendly-fair-isle-hat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Friendly%20Fair%20Isle%20Hats%20%7C%20T5&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


I get e-mails from them too Sam and love those hats and the sweaters that match them. Hmmm maybe should start gifts for the little DGDs.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sure does sound confusing especially with people saying different things . I hope you get it all sorted soon rookie


I agree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but i never seem to get caught up - like i should be in bed now. actually i am going in a very few minutes. --- sam



mags7 said:


> You know Sam if you have no one to answer to but yourself I say sleep when you want to. If I could there would be lots of times I would stay up all night and sleep all day.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> ....
> Denise how did all that rain impact on you- I was thinking of you a lot as the rain fell and fell and fell.


Shame about the cricket. I did not see a result but presume it was a draw? The rain was amazing - just did not let up for days. Great for the garden, and fortunately I did not have to go anywhere so stayed indoors and knitted! We are quite high here so no flooding in our area, unlike the poor people in the Hunter Valley and Newcastle areas. So nice to see the sun these last 2 days. Long may it last!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you are high and dry nicho - water can do so much damage and there is nothing you can do about it. --- sam



nicho said:


> Shame about the cricket. I did not see a result but presume it was a draw? The rain was amazing - just did not let up for days. Great for the garden, and fortunately I did not have to go anywhere so stayed indoors and knitted! We are quite high here so no flooding in our area, unlike the poor people in the Hunter Valley and Newcastle areas. So nice to see the sun these last 2 days. Long may it last!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> but i never seem to get caught up - like i should be in bed now. actually i am going in a very few minutes. --- sam


Caught up with what?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> so glad you are high and dry nicho - water can do so much damage and there is nothing you can do about it. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, Luke is getting so grown up, hope he enjoys his preschool, makes it so much easier if they go without crying.
> 
> Gwen, glad you found your ring.
> 
> ...


At -29c I think I would just roll up and hibernate! :-( :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DS drove from Aberdeen to Inverness yesterday & sad he couldn't believe the water running everywhere. He saw a house on a hillside, water was running in the back of the house & out the front door :roll: Those poor people!
> I also saw ots on Facebook of some 16th centurycastle near Balmoral that was I danger of falling in a river


It sounds really terrible, I cant even imagine it.

And on our news tonight there is a shocking bushfire over in Western Australia that has wiped out a small town completely.... 95 houses.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS#1 works for the Royal Bank of Scotland, but because their head office is now in London he gets the English bank holidays instead of the Scottish ones!


That must be a bit confusing for people


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Exactly what they should do- work together. While as I said the pharmacist knows much more about medicines the docotor knows more about illnesses and what s/he is trying to do.


Exactly now if the indurance companies would get onboard and let the doctors perscribe what works for the person instead of saying they have to.use this that and the othet thing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bank holidays used to be named different things like May Day and I think one of them was to do with the King/queens birthday but they were all changed to a Monday and called bank holiday for some reason nothing to do with banks as far as I'm aware and with the holiday being on a Monday instead of during the week sometime you get a long weekend off
> That made more sense in my head 😄


One part of me can see the point- but I'm not convinced that we should have holidays just for no reason. So therefore another part thinks they should be on the day they are meant to remember not one near it (Or in the case of our Queens birthday 6 weeks or so later)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Um not really Sonya. You can keep it.😄


Surprise surprise it's raining . It's supposed to turn very cold over the next few days with widespread frost and ice . So it will be fun trying to walk when all this water we have everywhere turns icy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Exactly now if the indurance companies would get onboard and let the doctors perscribe what works for the person instead of saying they have to.use this that and the othet thing.


The idea of an insurance company saying what can be used stuns me. Though we do only have certain medications at reduced rates so I guess that is similar. But the same thing applies to everyone and is not determined by a non medical person interested only in saving money for an insurance company.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The writing desk looks great.
> My FIL had a lovely old writing desk which Vicky got - and Brett discovered a secret drawer that no-one knew was there. Brett heard something rattling round in the empty desk so hunted for it.Well my FIL knew it was there as he had old cigars and cigarettes in it.


I searched for a secret drawer didn't find one, but did find a place where one could be put.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our school term begins in August (England in September) but they have to wait until the term after their 3rd birthday to start at nursery, so, being a November birthday he didn't begin until now. However when it comes time for school he will start in August even though he won't be 5 until November.


If I had thought I woudl have realised- I know when school starts over there after the girls having 3 years of school there! Think my brain is on holiday. Guess Luke and the prince must be similar ages?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I searched for a secret drawer didn't find one, but did find a place where one could be put.


Oh well I'm sure they didn't all. But it was fun to discover this desk had one.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> One part of me can see the point- but I'm not convinced that we should have holidays just for no reason. So therefore another part thinks they should be on the day they are meant to remember not one near it (Or in the case of our Queens birthday 6 weeks or so later)


I agree totally . Lots of special days here are just another day now . Here in England they don't seem to want celebrate days that are part of their heritage


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS#1 works for the Royal Bank of Scotland, but because their head office is now in London he gets the English bank holidays instead of the Scottish ones!


Now that makes no sense! Here each state determines there Public holidays and anyone working in that state is entitled to them- so national organisations can have some offices open and others closed at times. Do the banks themselves close on Scottish Bank holidays or English?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Shame about the cricket. I did not see a result but presume it was a draw? The rain was amazing - just did not let up for days. Great for the garden, and fortunately I did not have to go anywhere so stayed indoors and knitted! We are quite high here so no flooding in our area, unlike the poor people in the Hunter Valley and Newcastle areas. So nice to see the sun these last 2 days. Long may it last!


It was a draw. Steve Smith did make an offer to the West Indies to try to make a game of it but they refused. PArtly becuase they didn't want to be seen to be manipulating the results.
However David Warner added some excitement to the day by hitting the fastest ever 100 in a test at the SCG. So that enlivened a day that would otherwise have had no interest in it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> If I had thought I woudl have realised- I know when school starts over there after the girls having 3 years of school there! Think my brain is on holiday. Guess Luke and the prince must be similar ages?


Yes, Luke is 8 months older than Prince George.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that makes no sense! Here each state determines there Public holidays and anyone working in that state is entitled to them- so national organisations can have some offices open and others closed at times. Do the banks themselves close on Scottish Bank holidays or English?


The banks themselves close on the Scottish bank holidays. DS works from home (he's an ATM 'expert' ......can't think of the right word, but he programmes and works on ATMs all over the world. I went round one day while he was working and he said, "Hang on a minute, I need to sort out an ATM problem in Delhi!" ) so it doesn't really matter to him which days he has off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, great finds. I love those kinds of desks. My Mom had one, but one sister put her dibs in on it first.


I have wanted a writting desk for years just never found one at such a good price.

I am hoping to get my future SIL to go with me and maybe MIL as well. I think they would enjoy it too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just heard from Maraynne- she has landed in Dublin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maraynne- she has landed in Dublin.


That's good news . Think the weather will be a bit of a shock to her though


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good news . Think the weather will be a bit of a shock to her though


Not too bad now at 8 for today- but by the time she starts the field school down round 5 and a couple of days of only 2 so if they are outsside for those it will hard. 
Sure different to ours. We have had nice temperatutres at only around 30. But going back up again from tomorrow


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8 am here and I just had to get a picture of the sun coming up.
Unfortunately I had to take it from the bathroom window. Lol.

Will check in later on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


I know what you mean, but when it's wrapped around a baby it will only be the edges that are visible anyway. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Two important appointments this week. I saw the urologist who said he could see no calcification on the x-rays so he is assuming the stones are gone. The stent will not come out until the 18th which will delay our departure to AZ.

I had my 18 month mammogram which was clear-no cancer. There is always some anxiety preceding these tests.

BTW-I only had a partial mastectomy but went home the same day with a drain in. This is pretty standard.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That sure does sound confusing especially with people saying different things . I hope you get it all sorted soon rookie


I think I have found the "missing link"...The payroll in 2015 was processed in Quebec so that was the "establishment" Province. The processing is now being done in Ontario as the "establishment" Province so many things need to change over to the Ontario Provincial rules...but I think what I was working on (adding sales tax to group insurance payroll deductions for employees in Ontario and Quebec) is still governed by the Province in which the employee works and that's how I've completed all the numbers. I think I'm good...just have to have them confirm that this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Exactly now if the indurance companies would get onboard and let the doctors perscribe what works for the person instead of saying they have to.use this that and the othet thing.


I just had that conversation with my doctor yesterday during a routine exam and to refresh prescriptions based on blood test results....all is good. He knows that I've had a career in putting in benefit plans and many of the prescription benefit companies (insurance) try to sell employers on "pre-authorization plans" as a way to save money and be sure employees follow certain protocols. As a manager of plans of large companies who "self-insured" and didn't have to follow all the rules, I very rarely put those pre-authorization necessary plans and went with DAR plans (dispense as written by doctor). The costs difference has never been enough in my mind to justify the disruption, confusion and frustration that it causes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I searched for a secret drawer didn't find one, but did find a place where one could be put.


I was silently thinking that you might find an interesting document or something left in a drawer or taped underneath...been reading to much fiction.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just heard from Maraynne- she has landed in Dublin.


Great news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Two important appointments this week. I saw the urologist who said he could see no calcification on the x-rays so he is assuming the stones are gone. The stent will not come out until the 18th which will delay our departure to AZ.
> 
> I had my 18 month mammogram which was clear-no cancer. There is always some anxiety preceding these tests.
> 
> BTW-I only had a partial mastectomy but went home the same day with a drain in. This is pretty standard.


That's all great news....I know the feeling all too well of apprehension since it's all at the same place where the bad news was delivered.

A very good friend of mine had a lumpectomy and went to work 2 days later still with the drain because she felt pressured at work and by her boss. That was about the time when she decided to retire early and she did just a month later. Something like that happening really makes priorities change.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw them in an email yesterday and immediately thought of you Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> I just had to look didn't I , but you were right Sam I do love them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've had rain overnight again and it is looking a bit gray this morning. 


Swedenme said:


> Surprise surprise it's raining . It's supposed to turn very cold over the next few days with widespread frost and ice . So it will be fun trying to walk when all this water we have everywhere turns icy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree. When my doctor wanted to put me on Orencia he had to write a letter to the insurnace company for a waiver to put me on it because they wanted me to try other biologics first. Since I had had cancer he was able to get them to waive all the others since the Orencia has a lower risk of causing cancer. Thank goodness he was able to do that and they listened to him.


darowil said:


> The idea of an insurance company saying what can be used stuns me. Though we do only have certain medications at reduced rates so I guess that is similar. But the same thing applies to everyone and is not determined by a non medical person interested only in saving money for an insurance company.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful sunrise.


gagesmom said:


> 8 am here and I just had to get a picture of the sun coming up.
> Unfortunately I had to take it from the bathroom window. Lol.
> 
> Will check in later on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think even with the blank center it is beautiful.


Swedenme said:


> This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> so glad you are high and dry nicho - water can do so much damage and there is nothing you can do about it. --- sam


ditto, usually it seems to be repairs afterwards. And coping with the pong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds really terrible, I cant even imagine it.
> 
> And on our news tonight there is a shocking bushfire over in Western Australia that has wiped out a small town completely.... 95 houses.


And is impacting our WA KP'ers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8 am here and I just had to get a picture of the sun coming up.
> Unfortunately I had to take it from the bathroom window. Lol.
> 
> Will check in later on.


Still lovely colours, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


Something in 'duplicate stitch'?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are going to love these knit stocking hats. honest - you are going to be sorry if you don't look. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/01/07/friendly-fair-isle-hat/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Friendly%20Fair%20Isle%20Hats%20%7C%20T5&utm_term=PS%20Recipients


Cute hats!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bank holidays used to be named different things like May Day and I think one of them was to do with the King/queens birthday but they were all changed to a Monday and called bank holiday for some reason nothing to do with banks as far as I'm aware and with the holiday being on a Monday instead of during the week sometime you get a long weekend off
> That made more sense in my head 😄


Here some holidays are moved to Mondays to make long weekends but they don't move Canada day- July 1st, Remembrance Day - Nov. 11 or Christmas & Boxing Day but if those fall on a weekend some businesses & government offices will be closed on the Monday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just had to look didn't I , but you were right Sam I do love them


You needed something for your free time, didn't you? :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sounds really terrible, I cant even imagine it.
> 
> And on our news tonight there is a shocking bushfire over in Western Australia that has wiped out a small town completely.... 95 houses.


That's terrible, poor people, I hope no one was hurt.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Need to go run a few errands TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Exactly now if the indurance companies would get onboard and let the doctors perscribe what works for the person instead of saying they have to.use this that and the othet thing.


That's so nuts that paper pushers think they know what drugs people need :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Two important appointments this week. I saw the urologist who said he could see no calcification on the x-rays so he is assuming the stones are gone. The stent will not come out until the 18th which will delay our departure to AZ.
> 
> I had my 18 month mammogram which was clear-no cancer. There is always some anxiety preceding these tests.
> 
> BTW-I only had a partial mastectomy but went home the same day with a drain in. This is pretty standard.


Good to hear your stones are gone & the mammogram was clear.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I have found the "missing link"...The payroll in 2015 was processed in Quebec so that was the "establishment" Province. The processing is now being done in Ontario as the "establishment" Province so many things need to change over to the Ontario Provincial rules...but I think what I was working on (adding sales tax to group insurance payroll deductions for employees in Ontario and Quebec) is still governed by the Province in which the employee works and that's how I've completed all the numbers. I think I'm good...just have to have them confirm that this morning.


Quebec is like a whole other country. They have lots of stange rules that apply no where else in Canada. I don't know why. It seems just about every form you fill out has a notation that this doesn't apply in Quebec.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so nuts that paper pushers think they know what drugs people need :roll:


The drug insurance companies have physician medical directors and pharmacists making the rules so they are ostensibly made based on "clinical" best practices, but you always have to remember who is signing their paychecks; incentives and biases play a part in almost everything!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear your stones are gone & the mammogram was clear.


From me, too, re purl2diva.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I know what you mean, but when it's wrapped around a baby it will only be the edges that are visible anyway. I like it. :thumbup:


Kate's right. I like it like that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think I have found the "missing link"...The payroll in 2015 was processed in Quebec so that was the "establishment" Province. The processing is now being done in Ontario as the "establishment" Province so many things need to change over to the Ontario Provincial rules...but I think what I was working on (adding sales tax to group insurance payroll deductions for employees in Ontario and Quebec) is still governed by the Province in which the employee works and that's how I've completed all the numbers. I think I'm good...just have to have them confirm that this morning.


Glad you've got that sorted - must be such a relief for you. You have my admiration, it all sounds highly complicated to me!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Purl2diva....celebrate...All clear &#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30am and I am sitting and going to knit.
Tree and all decorations, wreaths and knick knacks from Christmas have been taken down and had Greg take it down to our storage locker in the building basement. So happy that is over and done with. Now furniture can be moved back into place for Gages birthday on Sunday. I am dojmg my best to not get emotional. He will turn 11 and I am beside myself with pride and llonging for him to stay a little boy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30am and I am sitting and going to knit.
> Tree and all decorations, wreaths and knick knacks from Christmas have been taken down and had Greg take it down to our storage locker in the building basement. So happy that is over and done with. Now furniture can be moved back into place for Gages birthday on Sunday. I am dojmg my best to not get emotional. He will turn 11 and I am beside myself with pride and llonging for him to stay a little boy.


Oh my goodness. Eleven!!! I do understand. It happens so quickly. DH and I can't believe that our son is now 47, so nearing 70 and of course that means we can't believe how old we are now. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am truly thankful for all the years we have had. In case I am not on here, Happy Birthday to Gage, but I will certainly try and post on Sunday too.

Happy Birthday Gage from Upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purl2Diva. Glad you have had good news re: kidney stones. Just consumes one's life when you are in such pain. Sorry trip to AZ is delayed.

Yay, Yay, Yay, on the all clear for the Big C. That is wonderful news. Wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, my admiration dealing with a foreign country and then the different provinces. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

This will sure keep your brain challenged and sharp!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30am and I am sitting and going to knit.
> Tree and all decorations, wreaths and knick knacks from Christmas have been taken down and had Greg take it down to our storage locker in the building basement. So happy that is over and done with. Now furniture can be moved back into place for Gages birthday on Sunday. I am dojmg my best to not get emotional. He will turn 11 and I am beside myself with pride and llonging for him to stay a little boy.


Mel, you know that is one thing that just will not happen. I hear you, but you have to love them to get through the pre-teen, teen dramas that you now confront. Happy 11th Birthday Gage!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quebec is like a whole other country. They have lots of stange rules that apply no where else in Canada. I don't know why. It seems just about every form you fill out has a notation that this doesn't apply in Quebec.


That's what I've discovered and when someone mentioned that the payroll processing used to be processed out of Quebec (not something I would have known as a consultant), then the lightbulb went off. Sometimes, "inside" information and working knowledge is crucial and makes "outside" consulting challenging. This is one of those cases. I'm still waiting to be assured that what I put together meets all the requirements, but since most of the employees do work in Ontario and I only have two employees in Quebec to worry about--any changes necessary should be minimal. Whew!!! I'm glad to hear that native Canadians also have trouble with understanding the tax rules. But, I suspect non-Americans would find our IRS rules to be very confusing also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you've got that sorted - must be such a relief for you. You have my admiration, it all sounds highly complicated to me!


I, thankfully, didn't lose any sleep over it. I had done my own homework and double-check so was pretty confident in my numbers, but when someone else (who is supposed to be an expert) challenges them, it's always worth a second look.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I think the blanket looks nice but if you find the center boring maybe you could knit a little something & appliqué it in the center. If you can crochet, maybe a Mickey or Minnie mouse face?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Daralene and Julie. Gage is looking forward to Sunday. &#9786;


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I, thankfully, didn't lose any sleep over it. I had done my own homework and double-check so was pretty confident in my numbers, but when someone else (who is supposed to be an expert) challenges them, it's always worth a second look.


I'm glad you got it sorted out. Do you have other Canadian projects?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I think the blanket looks nice but if you find the center boring maybe you could knit a little something & appliqué it in the center. If you can crochet, maybe a Mickey or Minnie mouse face?


I have a knitted rectangular desk scarf that I use on the top of my sewing machine cabinet that is very much like the one you did Sonja. I'm opting for appliqueing some flowers and leaves on it rather than duplicate stitch because I'm not good enough at duplicate stitch in many different colors to have it look decent on the back side. And appligueing leaves the back side smooth against the skin or in this case, the sewing cabinet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a knitted rectangular desk scarf that I use on the top of my sewing machine cabinet that is very much like the one you did Sonja. I'm opting for appliqueing some flowers and leaves on it rather than duplicate stitch because I'm not good enough at duplicate stitch in many different colors to have it look decent on the back side. And appligueing leaves the back side smooth against the skin or in this case, the sewing cabinet.


valid point!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've got all the Christmas stuff down but the tree. Will do that shortly. I've been having trouble with my foot. When we set up the tree, must be almost 6weeks now, I dropped the piece of plywood I put under it for stability on my instep. It hurt like the devil & was totally black for at least a week but didn't hurt much after the initial bang. About 10 days Ago it started to hurt when I walk, sort of comes & goes but gradually getting worse. I called to get an appointment but can't get in until Monday as 2 of the 4 doctors are away. I walked lots yesterday on cement & last night could hardly get my boot off, still very sore today so I'm doing my work in stages & putting it up in between. I will be glad to get it X-Rayed & see what is going on.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We've had light snow all morning; not much is accumulating but it's a nuisance (and it makes me cold, ha ha). 

Last night I charted out the full way across for the Guernsey, and standing back and looking at it, I think I like it. I have decided, however, that I don't care for the picot edge on the Channel Islands cast on, so will likely go with the long tail. The projected delivery date for my yarn is Tuesday, though I'm not sure why it should take that long!

Great to hear the positive news for those with health concerns, glad Rookie is getting her work sorted, and for those with remaining health worries, healing energy coming your way. Thinking of Martina and her sister today and hoping the news there is also good.

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got all the Christmas stuff down but the tree. Will do that shortly. I've been having trouble with my foot. When we set up the tree, must be almost 6weeks now, I dropped the piece of plywood I put under it for stability on my instep. It hurt like the devil & was totally black for at least a week but didn't hurt much after the initial bang. About 10 days Ago it started to hurt when I walk, sort of comes & goes but gradually getting worse. I called to get an appointment but can't get in until Monday as 2 of the 4 doctors are away. I walked lots yesterday on cement & last night could hardly get my boot off, still very sore today so I'm doing my work in stages & putting it up in between. I will be glad to get it X-Rayed & see what is going on.


Oh dear, Bonnie that does NOT sound good- hoping for all the best for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, healing energy sent for your foot.
Mel, they do grow up so quickly, don't they?
Martina, hope all went well for your sister.
Sonja, love the blanket and, as already said, when wrapped around baby only the edges will show.
Sam, cute hats. Also like pattern for all size hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We've had light snow all morning; not much is accumulating but it's a nuisance (and it makes me cold, ha ha).
> 
> Last night I charted out the full way across for the Guernsey, and standing back and looking at it, I think I like it. I have decided, however, that I don't care for the picot edge on the Channel Islands cast on, so will likely go with the long tail. The projected delivery date for my yarn is Tuesday, though I'm not sure why it should take that long!
> 
> ...


I've never done the Channel Islands cast on, always either a simple cable cast on (two needle), or occasionally the long tail. 
The news is on, there is a township in Western Australia that has been totally razed in a bush fire, and more are at risk.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never done the Channel Islands cast on, always either a simple cable cast on (two needle), or occasionally the long tail.
> The news is on, there is a township in Western Australia that has been totally razed in a bush fire, and more are at risk.


Nature always has her way, doesn't She? I hope it does not do too much more damage and that people & animals are able to escape it. I am probably more terrified of fire than anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Nature always has her way, doesn't She? I hope it does not do too much more damage and that people & animals are able to escape it. I am probably more terrified of fire than anything else.


It is a pretty nasty way to die. And even were one to survive, especially if the face is burned rather horrific.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am working on:

Uhura shawl with the Lace party- needed a break from the Guernsey. Showing my first attempt at knitting nupps!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you like downton abbey you should love this knit along. --- sam

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/countess-of-grantham-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=name_our_new_free_knit_along_salutes_downton_abbey


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caught up in sleep. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Caught up with what?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was there any loss of life? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> It sounds really terrible, I cant even imagine it.
> 
> And on our news tonight there is a shocking bushfire over in Western Australia that has wiped out a small town completely.... 95 houses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have rain also but it is almost 40°. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Surprise surprise it's raining . It's supposed to turn very cold over the next few days with widespread frost and ice . So it will be fun trying to walk when all this water we have everywhere turns icy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you that have trouble getting up in the morning. --- sam

This Alarm Clock Rug Will Put an End to Your A.M. Snoozing
No matter what you use as an alarm clock, there's probably an easy (too easy) way to postpone that dreaded, early morning tone. While those few extra minutes of dozing might feel good, it's actually not great for your brain hormones or your productivity. If you're interested in making harmful snoozing a thing of the past, there's Ruggiea new alarm clock invention that forces you to get out of bed and start your day.
In order to turn off a Ruggie alarm, one has to physically get out of bed and stand on the memory foam rug for at least three seconds, which in theory means that he/she would be less likely to return to sleep. According to the product's Kickstarter campaign, it was inspired by the sleeping patterns of "successful early birds" like inventor Elon Musk, Barack Obama, Benjamin Franklin, and Bill Gates. There are several natural sound alarm options, including chirping birds and running water, which are designed to make waking up less of a chore.
Inside of the Ruggie alarm clock is a "guaranteed snooze proof" touch sensor and an touch-activated LED display. When pressure to the sensor turns the alarm off, the Ruggie can play motivational messages that the owner programs into the unit via a USB connection and a computer.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Although we don't have any snow here (although we had a few flurries earlier, but it didn't lie) it seems to be bad all around us. Luke's mum left work at 3.20pm for what should have been a 30 minute journey and now, 4 hours later she is still travelling! So many roads have been shut that the build up of traffic on those that are open is horrendous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you like downton abbey you should love this knit along. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/countess-of-grantham-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=name_our_new_free_knit_along_salutes_downton_abbey


Sam, you wicked enabler you- it's NOT free!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> was there any loss of life? --- sam


As yet it seems all persons are okay, that will not be true for the wildlife.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, the writing desk is my favorite too.
> Getting settled in. I didn't bring anything big with me. Small packages take between five to ten days. I will bring some more things when I go over in March.
> I will miss my #2 sons wedding on 23 January. They set the date after I was already here and had a return ticket booked. I will video chat with Amy during the ceremony and part of the reception. They are doing a Narnia theme wedding, out doors. I can't wait to see how it looks.


Congratulations on DS#2 getting married. 23 January is my DD's birthday, so a very good day for getting married, IMHO!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Although we don't have any snow here (although we had a few flurries earlier, but it didn't lie) it seems to be bad all around us. Luke's mum left work at 3.20pm for what should have been a 30 minute journey and now, 4 hours later she is still travelling! So many roads have been shut that the build up of traffic on those that are open is horrendous.


Where does she have to travel from and to?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just took Luke up to his new nursery at the local school and he walked in quite the thing, no tears, didn't even look back at me! He really enjoys other kids' company so it will be good for him as otherwise he would only be with adults during the week. Normal hours are 12.45 - 4pm, but we've to pick him up at 2.30 today to ease him into it.


I am so glad that Luke had no trouble starting in his new school! It was so heartbreaking when he first started.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *I found my ring!!!!* It was in the bed under my pillow. Whew!


Thank goodness! Prayers answered!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, guess what? I finally got a call from the sewing machine shop! Yes, it's been weeks...and they said they'll give me a discount since it's been so long, and so the price is reasonable, and I will go and pick up the machine--now DD will have one of her own as well, since I already bought a replacement. Finally some good news around here. LOL


I was wondering if it had been fixed yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister went for her radioactive dye injection today. All went as well as can be expected and she was able to go to the Thursday club lunch at the Italian restaurant and had a good lunch. She is resting now and has to be up and have a sugary drink at 5.30 am and set off for the hospital at 6.30 am for surgery sometime tomorrow, hopefully in the morning. So please keep her in your prayers. Take care all.


Prayers being said.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I know what you mean, but when it's wrapped around a baby it will only be the edges that are visible anyway. I like it. :thumbup:


Thank you Kate I've decided to leave it alone now . If I don't put it in my charity box I can always give it to the nursery for the dolls


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Two important appointments this week. I saw the urologist who said he could see no calcification on the x-rays so he is assuming the stones are gone. The stent will not come out until the 18th which will delay our departure to AZ.
> 
> I had my 18 month mammogram which was clear-no cancer. There is always some anxiety preceding these tests.
> 
> BTW-I only had a partial mastectomy but went home the same day with a drain in. This is pretty standard.


That is good news all round . I'm so happy for you 💐


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've had rain overnight again and it is looking a bit gray this morning.


The rain actually stopped early this afternoon and the clouds turned white and I'm not entirely certain because it's been such a long time since I've seen it but I think the sun was hiding behind them clouds 
Nearly tripped over the dog tonight when I took her out as I was admiring all the stars in the cloud free sky 
But I've got to say it was cccccold out there could see the puddles turning icy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think even with the blank center it is beautiful.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


I think it's very pretty just as it is!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:



> for those of you that have trouble getting up in the morning. --- sam
> 
> This Alarm Clock Rug Will Put an End to Your A.M. Snoozing
> No matter what you use as an alarm clock, there's probably an easy (too easy) way to postpone that dreaded, early morning tone. While those few extra minutes of dozing might feel good, it's actually not great for your brain hormones or your productivity. If you're interested in making harmful snoozing a thing of the past, there's Ruggiea new alarm clock invention that forces you to get out of bed and start your day.
> ...


That rug would go straight out of the window on the first morning, then directly into the bin, if it was mine, that's for sure. Mornings are bad enough without my rug playing at being a smart ....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto, usually it seems to be repairs afterwards. And coping with the pong.


Poor Scotland has it's fair share of flooding now just been watching it all on the news


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something in 'duplicate stitch'?


Was going to do hearts on strings but. Decided against putting all the effort into something I might not even use and move onto something else


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor Scotland has it's fair share of flooding now just been watching it all on the news


 :thumbdown: It is not good- did you see the photo on FB, of Castle Abergeldie on the Dee?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was going to do hearts on strings but. Decided against putting all the effort into something I might not even use and move onto something else


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where does she have to travel from and to?


From Kilmacolm to Largs. She was 10 minutes from home and they shut the road (Haylie Brae) so she had to turn around and head for Dalry. Came on another shut road so had to head for Kilwinning and home along the coast road via Stevenston, Ardrossan, etc to Largs. Traffic is so bad that even on non snowy roads it's been stop start. I'm just about to phone and find out if she's back yet, she'll be exhausted.
......She made it home 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Although we don't have any snow here (although we had a few flurries earlier, but it didn't lie) it seems to be bad all around us. Luke's mum left work at 3.20pm for what should have been a 30 minute journey and now, 4 hours later she is still travelling! So many roads have been shut that the build up of traffic on those that are open is horrendous.


That's terrible, hope she finally gets home safely

I better message DS & tell him to check all road reports before he travels, he's at Inverness tonight but was going to go to Killean tomorrow. He was planning originally to go to Glasgow but he's got a terrible cold & decided he was better in the countryside sight seeing than in the city partying until late. maybe he does have more common sense than I thought:lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You needed something for your free time, didn't you? :lol:


I did 😄I decided after Christmas to get anything in my basket including that blanket finished before I started anything else . I've now finished everything apart from my play mat which I've started on another square and I will do them between projects . So I've started I little dress in pale blue . Will try one of these hats when I've finished the dress


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> From Kilmacolm to Largs. She was 10 minutes from home and they shut the road (Haylie Brae) so she had to turn around and head for Dalry. Came on another shut road so had to head for Kilwinning and home along the coast road via Stevenston, Ardrossan, etc to Largs. Traffic is so bad that even on non snowy roads it's been stop start. I'm just about to phone and find out if she's back yet, she'll be exhausted.
> ......She made it home 10 minutes ago!


So glad she made it safely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> From Kilmacolm to Largs. She was 10 minutes from home and they shut the road (Haylie Brae) so she had to turn around and head for Dalry. Came on another shut road so had to head for Kilwinning and home along the coast road via Stevenston, Ardrossan, etc to Largs. Traffic is so bad that even on non snowy roads it's been stop start. I'm just about to phone and find out if she's back yet, she'll be exhausted.
> ......She made it home 10 minutes ago!


Oh good! What a long journey!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish i understood cricket - you make it sound so interesting. -- sam



darowil said:


> It was a draw. Steve Smith did make an offer to the West Indies to try to make a game of it but they refused. PArtly becuase they didn't want to be seen to be manipulating the results.
> However David Warner added some excitement to the day by hitting the fastest ever 100 in a test at the SCG. So that enlivened a day that would otherwise have had no interest in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here's hoping she has a super safe time. --- sam



darowil said:


> Just heard from Maraynne- she has landed in Dublin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i actually like it just like that sonja - i think it looks great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My sister phoned about 4 to say she was out of surgery but feeling very nauseated and would call later. Haven't heard anything yet so don't know exactly what's happening. Thanks all for your prayers, mine go to all in need of them. 
Chris took me to the Elvis at the 02 today. It was good and I got some souvenirs. It was very hot in there and I'd to go and sir in a quiet spot whiter they got me some water. We'd had breakfast out so had a coffee and snack after and then came home. Elvis would have been 81 today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I think the blanket looks nice but if you find the center boring maybe you could knit a little something & appliqué it in the center. If you can crochet, maybe a Mickey or Minnie mouse face?


Thank you Bonnie and Angela


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister phoned about 4 to say she was out of surgery but feeling very nauseated and would call later. Haven't heard anything yet so don't know exactly what's happening. Thanks all for your prayers, mine go to all in need of them.
> Chris took me to the Elvis at the 02 today. It was good and I got some souvenirs. It was very hot in there and I'd to go and sir in a quiet spot whiter they got me some water. We'd had breakfast out so had a coffee and snack after and then came home. Elvis would have been 81 today.


Glad to hear your sister's op is over.
Hard to believe that Elvis would have been that old!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> That rug would go straight out of the window on the first morning, then directly into the bin, if it was mine, that's for sure. Mornings are bad enough without my rug playing at being a smart ....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> My sister phoned about 4 to say she was out of surgery but feeling very nauseated and would call later. Haven't heard anything yet so don't know exactly what's happening. Thanks all for your prayers, mine go to all in need of them.
> Chris took me to the Elvis at the 02 today. It was good and I got some souvenirs. It was very hot in there and I'd to go and sir in a quiet spot whiter they got me some water. We'd had breakfast out so had a coffee and snack after and then came home. Elvis would have been 81 today.


That is great news Mary . I'm thinking your sister maybe fell back to sleep for while 
Glad to hear you enjoyed your outing with your son


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's terrible, hope she finally gets home safely
> 
> I better message DS & tell him to check all road reports before he travels, he's at Inverness tonight but was going to go to Killean tomorrow. He was planning originally to go to Glasgow but he's got a terrible cold & decided he was better in the countryside sight seeing than in the city partying until late. maybe he does have more common sense than I thought:lol:


Good thought Bonnie. I've been hearing on the radio that as well as flooding affecting many roads, trains are being cancelled and I believe Aberdeen Airport was closed at one time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My sister phoned about 4 to say she was out of surgery but feeling very nauseated and would call later. Haven't heard anything yet so don't know exactly what's happening. Thanks all for your prayers, mine go to all in need of them.
> Chris took me to the Elvis at the 02 today. It was good and I got some souvenirs. It was very hot in there and I'd to go and sir in a quiet spot whiter they got me some water. We'd had breakfast out so had a coffee and snack after and then came home. Elvis would have been 81 today.


I am so glad the surgery is over, keeping her in my prayers, fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> My sister phoned about 4 to say she was out of surgery but feeling very nauseated and would call later. Haven't heard anything yet so don't know exactly what's happening. Thanks all for your prayers, mine go to all in need of them.
> Chris took me to the Elvis at the 02 today. It was good and I got some souvenirs. It was very hot in there and I'd to go and sir in a quiet spot whiter they got me some water. We'd had breakfast out so had a coffee and snack after and then came home. Elvis would have been 81 today.


Glad that's over. I'm sure she'll ring you when she's home and her kind neighbour is looking after her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy bonnie --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got all the Christmas stuff down but the tree. Will do that shortly. I've been having trouble with my foot. When we set up the tree, must be almost 6weeks now, I dropped the piece of plywood I put under it for stability on my instep. It hurt like the devil & was totally black for at least a week but didn't hurt much after the initial bang. About 10 days Ago it started to hurt when I walk, sort of comes & goes but gradually getting worse. I called to get an appointment but can't get in until Monday as 2 of the 4 doctors are away. I walked lots yesterday on cement & last night could hardly get my boot off, still very sore today so I'm doing my work in stages & putting it up in between. I will be glad to get it X-Rayed & see what is going on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely julie - that will keep your shoulders warm this winter. -- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on:
> 
> Uhura shawl with the Lace party- needed a break from the Guernsey. Showing my first attempt at knitting nupps!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope she gets home safely. --- sam



KateB said:


> Although we don't have any snow here (although we had a few flurries earlier, but it didn't lie) it seems to be bad all around us. Luke's mum left work at 3.20pm for what should have been a 30 minute journey and now, 4 hours later she is still travelling! So many roads have been shut that the build up of traffic on those that are open is horrendous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely julie - that will keep your shoulders warm this winter. -- sam


I am sure it will! and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope she gets home safely. --- sam


She is home safely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, Bonnie that does NOT sound good- hoping for all the best for you.


Sounds painful Bonnie hope the pain starts to ease soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, healing energy sent for your foot.
> Mel, they do grow up so quickly, don't they?
> Martina, hope all went well for your sister.
> Sonja, love the blanket and, as already said, when wrapped around baby only the edges will show.
> Sam, cute hats. Also like pattern for all size hat.


Thank you Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing martina. lol --- sam



martina said:


> That rug would go straight out of the window on the first morning, then directly into the bin, if it was mine, that's for sure. Mornings are bad enough without my rug playing at being a smart ....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, healing energy sent for your foot.
> Mel, they do grow up so quickly, don't they?
> Martina, hope all went well for your sister.
> Sonja, love the blanket and, as already said, when wrapped around baby only the edges will show.
> Sam, cute hats. Also like pattern for all size hat.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds painful Bonnie hope the pain starts to ease soon


I would be worried, if it were my foot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad she is home safe and sound - it must really be snowing. how far do they live from you? --- sam



KateB said:


> From Kilmacolm to Largs. She was 10 minutes from home and they shut the road (Haylie Brae) so she had to turn around and head for Dalry. Came on another shut road so had to head for Kilwinning and home along the coast road via Stevenston, Ardrossan, etc to Largs. Traffic is so bad that even on non snowy roads it's been stop start. I'm just about to phone and find out if she's back yet, she'll be exhausted.
> ......She made it home 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on:
> 
> Uhura shawl with the Lace party- needed a break from the Guernsey. Showing my first attempt at knitting nupps!


That looks lovely Julie


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> This Alarm Clock Rug Will Put an End to Your A.M. Snoozing


I have a feline alarm system that never fails me! I won't oversleep as long as these two live--they must have their nummies in the morning. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I found some energy yesterday and went to breakfast with DD and Arriana. The table behind DD enjoyed Arriana, and gave her lots of compliments when they left. They could not believe she is just coming up on 2 years old. She was complimented on her behavior and how well she handled her fork. And she uses her napkin. Stinker is eating like there is no tomorrow! She wanted a waffle, so that is what DD ordered with a side of bacon. We don't order off of the kids menu for her yet. DD just orders what Arriana want's and eats the rest. Stinker ate more than a quarter of an adult size waffle! Plus bacon! 

I went from there to the craft store and picked up some more yarn on sale, and some to make them both a fox cowl. Then on to knitting group. It was so nice, but I talked way too much and had very little voice the rest of the night. Dr. said to rest my voice......oops! Well, I have only said a few sentances today to make up for it. Tired today, but not as bad as it was on Wednesday.

Purl2Diva, I am glad you got good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks lovely Julie


Thank you, Sonja!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be worried, if it were my foot.


It sounds to me like it is broken. I walked on a broken ankle for 2 weeks before going to the dr. Then spent 6 weeks in a boot. Hope it is just badly bruised, tho.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Martina*, your sister ant her medical team have been in my prayers for the last few days. So glad she is out of surgery and hopefully, resting. Still praying for a positive report and a very uneventful recovery.

*Sonja*, ai really like the baby blanket as it is. I like the simplicity of it.

*Bonnie*, sorry that you must wait until Monday to talk to doctor. Take care of yourself.

*WI Joy*, I've walked the road you are on just now. Praying for a full and ordinary recovery with no problems for you.

Take care, y'all. Weather report claim we will climb to low 50Fs today!!!!! Fat chance of that. WE are rainy, overcast and 35F at nearly 4pm. Really? 52F? Today?

If I weren't so cold, I'd be hysterical. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your shawl looks lovely, Julie--I've tried nupps a time or two...not sure as I'd say I succeeded at them, however. :XD: I definitely would have to practice!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I think it's very pretty just as it is!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mel, you know that is one thing that just will not happen. I hear you, but you have to love them to get through the pre-teen, teen dramas that you now confront. Happy 11th Birthday Gage!


All too true. I said I was moving back to Germany when our DGC reach their teens. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Your shawl looks lovely, Julie--I've tried nupps a time or two...not sure as I'd say I succeeded at them, however. :XD: I definitely would have to practice!


Thank you Sorlenna- I need to fiddle with mine, to get them looking right!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got all the Christmas stuff down but the tree. Will do that shortly. I've been having trouble with my foot. When we set up the tree, must be almost 6weeks now, I dropped the piece of plywood I put under it for stability on my instep. It hurt like the devil & was totally black for at least a week but didn't hurt much after the initial bang. About 10 days Ago it started to hurt when I walk, sort of comes & goes but gradually getting worse. I called to get an appointment but can't get in until Monday as 2 of the 4 doctors are away. I walked lots yesterday on cement & last night could hardly get my boot off, still very sore today so I'm doing my work in stages & putting it up in between. I will be glad to get it X-Rayed & see what is going on.


Oh Bonnie, hope it will be ok. You and I would make a pair and there's another one of us having trouble with a foot/ankle too. No fun hurting and not being able to walk. Hope you find out soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> All too true. I said I was moving back to Germany when our DGC reach their teens. :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about another fire in W. Australia. Just tragic with 95 homes wiped out and possibly human and animal life. Prayers that no lives were lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear about another fire in W. Australia. Just tragic with 95 homes wiped out and possibly human and animal life. Prayers that no lives were lost.


No lives as yet, just wildlife.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad she is home safe and sound - it must really be snowing. how far do they live from you? --- sam


About a 3 minute drive! We have no snow at all here (we rarely do) but the main road into our town is a 1:8 hill which has a lot of snow and ice at the top of it, and the other road in from Greenock is snowy too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a pretty nasty way to die. And even were one to survive, especially if the face is burned rather horrific.


The worst. I just can't imagine the horrible burns. I had a boiling water burn on both legs above the knees to the groin and the pain was unbearable. Unbearable pain and seemed forever. I hurt just thinking about someone being burned, I didn't get the scarring so it was one level away from that thank goodness, but just off the scales pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on:
> 
> Uhura shawl with the Lace party- needed a break from the Guernsey. Showing my first attempt at knitting nupps!


Yay Julie....Nups. Fun once you get the hang of it. Just gorgeous. I checked in on the Lace Party one day and saw how different the 2 shawls looked, yours and another member's. Shows the difference it makes in the yarn and needles used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The worst. I just can't imagine the horrible burns. I had a boiling water burn on both legs above the knees to the groin and the pain was unbearable. Unbearable pain and seemed forever. I hurt just thinking about someone being burned, I didn't get the scarring so it was one level away from that thank goodness, but just off the scales pain.


Oh my dear, what a horrible thing to have happen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Martina*, your sister ant her medical team have been in my prayers for the last few days. So glad she is out of surgery and hopefully, resting. Still praying for a positive report and a very uneventful recovery.
> 
> *Sonja*, ai really like the baby blanket as it is. I like the simplicity of it.
> 
> ...


39°F here at 4:05 PM and raining, so not a big difference from you, Joy. Yuck. But it could be the white stuff, which we are supposed to get by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The worst. I just can't imagine the horrible burns. I had a boiling water burn on both legs above the knees to the groin and the pain was unbearable. Unbearable pain and seemed forever. I hurt just thinking about someone being burned, I didn't get the scarring so it was one level away from that thank goodness, but just off the scales pain.


A burn is horrible, even a little one, it seems to continue to get more painful for such a long time. I can't imagine (and hope I never find out) just how painful a really large burn must be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay Julie....Nups. Fun once you get the hang of it. Just gorgeous. I checked in on the Lace Party one day and saw how different the 2 shawls looked, yours and another member's. Shows the difference it makes in the yarn and needles used.


 :thumbup: It does indeed!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


That is so good that her friend/neighbour has kept her word. Prayers continuing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


Good news. Prayers will continue. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you like downton abbey you should love this knit along. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/countess-of-grantham-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=name_our_new_free_knit_along_salutes_downton_abbey


Sam, lovely yarn, expensive, but quite lovely. I can't find what the pattern looks like. Wish they would show it. The blog this lady does is wonderful too and it looks like she lives in Upstate, NY. Thanks for the link.

By the way, those were cute hats!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> for those of you that have trouble getting up in the morning. --- sam
> 
> This Alarm Clock Rug Will Put an End to Your A.M. Snoozing
> No matter what you use as an alarm clock, there's probably an easy (too easy) way to postpone that dreaded, early morning tone. While those few extra minutes of dozing might feel good, it's actually not great for your brain hormones or your productivity. If you're interested in making harmful snoozing a thing of the past, there's Ruggiea new alarm clock invention that forces you to get out of bed and start your day.
> ...


Cute idea. My cheaper version was just to move the alarm clock further away so you have to get out of bed and walk across the room. :XD: :XD: :XD: Not as much fun as the above version for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Although we don't have any snow here (although we had a few flurries earlier, but it didn't lie) it seems to be bad all around us. Luke's mum left work at 3.20pm for what should have been a 30 minute journey and now, 4 hours later she is still travelling! So many roads have been shut that the build up of traffic on those that are open is horrendous.


Oh my goodness Kate. No fun at all and also terrible to drive in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, so sorry you will miss DS#2's wedding. Sounds like you found a nice solution to being able to take part, similar to our KAP online sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, so glad your DS is getting to have her surgery. I will look for your post letting us know how she is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


Glad the surgery is over and the nausea under control. One big step toward getting better. Prayers for continued recovery.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, so sorry you will miss DS#2's wedding. Sounds like you found a nice solution to being able to take part, similar to our KAP online sharing.


I am glad I can sort of attend even if it is virtually. Yes very much like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> About a 3 minute drive! We have no snow at all here (we rarely do) but the main road into our town is a 1:8 hill which has a lot of snow and ice at the top of it, and the other road in from Greenock is snowy too.


That is amazing how different the weather can be from one place to another. Sounds like when you can see it raining across the street but not on your side of the street, only this time it is snow....and lots of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad I can sort of attend even if it is virtually. Yes very much like that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: One of the times that makes us so thankful for this technology. Big Hugs. I know how you would want to be there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The rain actually stopped early this afternoon and the clouds turned white and I'm not entirely certain because it's been such a long time since I've seen it but I think the sun was hiding behind them clouds
> Nearly tripped over the dog tonight when I took her out as I was admiring all the stars in the cloud free sky
> But I've got to say it was cccccold out there could see the puddles turning icy


The sun was out here this afternoon, stayed out for quite sometime too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: One of the times that makes us so thankful for this technology. Big Hugs. I know how you would want to be there.


Very happy to have the technology we have. Also glad to have such a good friend willing to video chat during the ceramoney. 👍👍😊😊😊


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today is Friday....wow, guess when I get back on we will be on a new KTP.

Only 2 more nights till DH is home. We've sure been talking a lot on the phone. LOL Good thing my ankle is acting up as I wouldn't be able to go anywhere anywhere. I think he called me 4 times when he left.

Weight in a stall right now but I know it will kick in again. Messed up yesterday as I couldn't sleep, so slept in and didn't have time to eat before my 1pm appointment to get my diet checked at the office. Then stopped at the grocery store on the way home and almost 3:20pm before I got home. What happens when I don't eat like that, apparently, is the diet goes into starvation mode and doesn't want to let go of the fat. Oh dear. I ate all three meals spread out through what was left of the day and night but I guess too late. Wonder how long it takes to get out of this mode. Guess I'll find out. They stressed that even though you don't get hungry on this diet, it is very important to have all three meals to keep things working. I will try and remember these things when I'm off the diet too. Quite interesting the things our body registers for holding onto the weight. I'm doing everything as I should, just off with the timing, well that wasn't as I should..... :roll: I know I'm headed in the right direction and my BP was wonderful. Feel good too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The sun was out here this afternoon, stayed out for quite sometime too.


Wow, look how far you can see between those two buildings. Lovely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Very happy to have the technology we have. Also glad to have such a good friend willing to video chat during the ceramoney. 👍👍😊😊😊


Oh yes, that is a good friend for sure.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Martina,

Happy to hear that your sister is out of surgery and back home. I hope that her recovery goes smoothly. Prayers continuing for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-382333-1.html#8496552


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i actually like it just like that sonja - i think it looks great. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *Martina*, your sister ant her medical team have been in my prayers for the last few days. So glad she is out of surgery and hopefully, resting. Still praying for a positive report and a very uneventful recovery.
> 
> *Sonja*, ai really like the baby blanket as it is. I like the simplicity of it.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Joy and you take care too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


That's good hopefully she will rest better in her own home and what a lovely neighbour she has , very kind of her to stay with your sister


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and the difference in talent. our julie is the best. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Yay Julie....Nups. Fun once you get the hang of it. Just gorgeous. I checked in on the Lace Party one day and saw how different the 2 shawls looked, yours and another member's. Shows the difference it makes in the yarn and needles used.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


So far so good. I hope she makes an uneventful recovery and receives good news when she goes back to the Dr.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This is what the baby blanket looked like yesterday and the big blank space is what I don't like


I see what you mean but blankets often have large spaces so it should be OK. And some people will want plain so I would leave it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Two important appointments this week. I saw the urologist who said he could see no calcification on the x-rays so he is assuming the stones are gone. The stent will not come out until the 18th which will delay our departure to AZ.
> 
> I had my 18 month mammogram which was clear-no cancer. There is always some anxiety preceding these tests.
> 
> BTW-I only had a partial mastectomy but went home the same day with a drain in. This is pretty standard.


Wonderful news on both accounts-even if you have had to delay leaving.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got all the Christmas stuff down but the tree. Will do that shortly. I've been having trouble with my foot. When we set up the tree, must be almost 6weeks now, I dropped the piece of plywood I put under it for stability on my instep. It hurt like the devil & was totally black for at least a week but didn't hurt much after the initial bang. About 10 days Ago it started to hurt when I walk, sort of comes & goes but gradually getting worse. I called to get an appointment but can't get in until Monday as 2 of the 4 doctors are away. I walked lots yesterday on cement & last night could hardly get my boot off, still very sore today so I'm doing my work in stages & putting it up in between. I will be glad to get it X-Rayed & see what is going on.


Sounds like you should be keeping off it and skipping the work. Sure sounds like it needs some attention- it should be getting better by now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Nature always has her way, doesn't She? I hope it does not do too much more damage and that people & animals are able to escape it. I am probably more terrified of fire than anything else.


This morning news has 3 people missing. There were 3 missing who have been found but it seems a family of 3 are now missing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> From Kilmacolm to Largs. She was 10 minutes from home and they shut the road (Haylie Brae) so she had to turn around and head for Dalry. Came on another shut road so had to head for Kilwinning and home along the coast road via Stevenston, Ardrossan, etc to Largs. Traffic is so bad that even on non snowy roads it's been stop start. I'm just about to phone and find out if she's back yet, she'll be exhausted.
> ......She made it home 10 minutes ago!


What a relief to finally get home. Does she have to go out again tomorrow- well I guess its Saturday so maybe not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I did 😄I decided after Christmas to get anything in my basket including that blanket finished before I started anything else . I've now finished everything apart from my play mat which I've started on another square and I will do them between projects . So I've started I little dress in pale blue . Will try one of these hats when I've finished the dress


I'm mainly working on UFOs. Just kep out a big tub of them to work on- plus a few other things I had lying round. Was planning on starting to crochet Elizabeth's Christmas present but don't think I have kept out any hooks! Must look and see but haven't got up the motivation yet. But maybe I will get a few things finsihed over the next couple of months with most of my yarn inaccessible.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wish i understood cricket - you make it sound so interesting. -- sam


Many people from cricket playing countries think it is boring-especially the longest version.
A move is on to take the shortest version of the game to the US- 3 games played earlier this year. And this version is exciting (but my least favourite. They make a spectacle of it whihc I don't like all that much. And it is hard to use any strategy in the play). But the crowds love it and I do get caught up with the excitment. In fact my team is doing very well in the domestic series at the moment. We are on top having only lost one game so far. the closest to us have lost 2 games.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


While it seems early to go home sleeping in you rbed is almost better than a hospital bed so I'm sure she will be pleased to relax into her own bed. Hope the nauseastays settled for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Double Ditto from me too !


Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear your stones are gone & the mammogram was clear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is stunning Julie. Wouldn't know it was a first time for sure.


Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on:
> 
> Uhura shawl with the Lace party- needed a break from the Guernsey. Showing my first attempt at knitting nupps!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Martina happy to hear they got the nausea under control and your sister is home now to rest. What a wonderful neighbor to stay with her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> A burn is horrible, even a little one, it seems to continue to get more painful for such a long time. I can't imagine (and hope I never find out) just how painful a really large burn must be.


I've been told that with really bad burns there is so much nerve damage there isn't pain. But less severe burns are terrible so much pain & disfigurement.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


I'm glad she came through the surgery well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is stunning Julie. Wouldn't know it was a first time for sure.


Thank you so much, Gwen!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

darowil said:


> While it seems early to go home sleeping in you rbed is almost better than a hospital bed so I'm sure she will be pleased to relax into her own bed. Hope the nauseastays settled for her.


 I agree..and better, she is not exposed to all the infections inherent in a hospital. That is why early discharge has become the standard of care for many surgeries.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie the shawl is beautiful &#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie the shawl is beautiful 👍


Thank you so much, Mel!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As yet it seems all persons are okay, that will not be true for the wildlife.


Yep, and they have just said on the news that the number of homes lost is currently at 135.... what a disaster. Very scary considering we are only one month into Summer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is great news Mary . I'm thinking your sister maybe fell back to sleep for while
> Glad to hear you enjoyed your outing with your son


Ditto.... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes and prayers for my sister. She has just phoned, they gave her something after the nausea and vomiting to help to stop it, then a bit later tea and toast and then she was able to go home so she's now settling for the evening with her kind neighbour staying with her. She has to go and get her dressing checked om Monday at the Drs then to the hospital on or about 18th.


Very good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, and they have just said on the news that the number of homes lost is currently at 135.... what a disaster. Very scary considering we are only one month into Summer.


Indeed it is. Our first serious fires were burning late September. (Near Marlborough and Blenheim.) in the South Island.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Brighouse where it is overcast but dry at the moment. Ccatching the morning train headed to Manchester this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is stunning Julie. Wouldn't know it was a first time for sure.


 :thumbup: Hear hear!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Such a shame you are going to miss the wedding Caren. I hope you get to see the ceremony via Amy and feel like you are at least there in spirit. Say Hi to Amy from me.
> 
> As many others have said - I love your charity shop finds. One hospice charity in our area has a whole shop devoted to just furniture. You can find some real treasures in there!


It will be nice to see everyone even virtually. I get to video chat occationally. I will do.

This charity shop was just furniture, there was a bunch of very nice things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hear hear!!


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning Caren and James. What a good looking couple you make.&#9786;


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are super easy to make. Just wind them tightly. I have probably made 30-40 of them, and may make some for DD. We have not gotten really dry air here yet, but I do get some static. However, it seems to dissipate quickly, and I don't notice it when I go to wear the clothes, even the next day. I can get 8-9 out of a skein of Lion Brand Fisherman's Wool in the Dark Brown, 6-7 out of the oatmeal color. I don't have any 100% wool that is not part of project stash, so I have bought the wool for it. Here I can get the Fisherman's Wool for $9.97 a skein. It is on sale at my favorite craft supply (cheaper on almost everything than Micheals or JoAnns) for $7 a skein. I bought 4 Sunday, and if I feel up to it, I will buy more tomorrow. Sale runs thru the 10th.


Oh cool, I think Hobby Lobby has it, I'll see later today, I need to go get some batting later anyway, I always make sure I get that using my 40% off coupon, I want to play with my sewing machine. 
Hopefully you'll start to have more consistent energy soon, surgery of any kind can really take it out of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it is overcast but dry at the moment. Ccatching the morning train headed to Manchester this morning.


Good morning Caren and James! You too look wonderfully happy! 
Hugs and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sun was out here this afternoon, stayed out for quite sometime too.


So pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am working on:
> 
> Uhura shawl with the Lace party- needed a break from the Guernsey. Showing my first attempt at knitting nupps!


Gorgeous Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous Julie!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning Caren and James. What a good looking couple you make.☺


Thank you 😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren and James! You too look wonderfully happy!
> Hugs and love.


Hello Kaye Jo! Thank you we are both very happy. ❤💑

Hugs and Love


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Brighouse where it is overcast but dry at the moment. Ccatching the morning train headed to Manchester this morning.


Nice photo! Snow here


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh cool, I think Hobby Lobby has it, I'll see later today, I need to go get some batting later anyway, I always make sure I get that using my 40% off coupon, I want to play with my sewing machine.
> Hopefully you'll start to have more consistent energy soon, surgery of any kind can really take it out of you.


Have fun playing with your new machine! I am hoping the energy level increases soon. I didn't have that much to begin with!


----------

